# BSOD 0x50, on w7 x64, new machine



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

· OS - Windows 7 Ultimate
· arch - x64
· age of Hardware is less than 3 month
· Age of OS installation - 5 days (re-installed w7 5 days ago). [before had win7 too]
· CPU - Intel Core I5 750
· Video Card - Sapphire ATI 4890 1024 GDDR5 PCI-E Vapor X Retail
· MotherBoard - GA-P55-US3L (rev 1.0) Retail
· Power Supply - Seasonic PSU 650W Active PFC 80+ Retail
. Harddisk - WD Black (1TB, 7200rpm) [before I had WD green]
. RAM type and size: A-Data, 2GBx2 DDR3 1333 CL9 Kit 


First of all - Thank you for taking a look, I know it is a lot of info but I tried all I could think of and starting to lose my mind.
I can't pin-point a faulty Hardware or software, since I don't know how to reproduce the BSOD (tried...)
I am hoping to find the faulty Hardware so I can replace it and have peace...


1. Re-installed because partition table (of C on the old HDD was corrupted (a virus which was discovered during recovery of the information from the corrupted partition, was using MS Essentials at the time). Before the installation also had ~9 BSODs some of them 0x50 some 0x16, still have several minidumps. I am also experiencing random reboots - screen becomes black and next thing I see is the POST screen (I cleared the checkbox on Startup & Recovery | System failure | "Automatically restart")

2 Bought a new HDD (needed more space and wanted 7200rpm), installed fresh w7_x64, installed all Important updates (from win Update), installed chrome, CCCP (Combined Community Codec Pack), Deamon Tools Lite, and OKI printer driver (B410d).

3. got BSODs (info from WhoCrashed):

a. While I was copying data from a usb connected external drive
(recovered data) to the new WD black drive (haven't connected the WD 
green yet - probably still has the virus somewhere there) I started to
play MKV video with MSMediaPlayer, seconds after i started I got:


```
On Sun 21/02/2010 20:09:37 your computer crashed
This was likely caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe
Bugcheck code: 0x50 (0xFFFFFA80658D7090, 0x0, 0xFFFFF800028A3FBB, 0x5)
Error: PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\022110-20092-01.dmp
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
```
 [Between the above BSOD and the next BSOD I had a random reboot which
happened while using chrome to watch online tv show]

b. don't remember what triggered that:


```
On Mon 22/02/2010 14:16:34 your computer crashed
This was likely caused by the following module: atikmdag.sys
Bugcheck code: 0x116 (0xFFFFFA80068EF220, 0xFFFFF8800489B7F8, 0x0, 0xD)
Error: VIDEO_TDR_ERROR
Dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\022210-15584-01.dmp
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\atikmdag.sys
product: ATI Radeon Family
company: ATI Technologies Inc.
description: ATI Radeon Kernel Mode Driver
```
4. At this point installed updated Chipset, Autio, Ethernet, drivers, all from Gigabyte's site, and Video Card driver (ver 10_2) with CCC.

5. Got the following BSOD:

c. While watching MKV video with MSMediaPlayer (watched several episodes in a raw):


```
On Wed 24/02/2010 19:21:25 your computer crashed
This was likely caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe
Bugcheck code: 0x50 (0xFFFFFA80A3632AF8, 0x0, 0xFFFFF80002CE7239, 0x5)
Error: PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\022410-27393-01.dmp
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect, possibly the culprit may be another driver on your system which cannot be identified at this time.
```
Notes:
* I ran MemTest+ for over 8 hours (Default check) and no errors where found.
* Temperatures: see attached cpuzHWMong.png 
(http://www.techsupportforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=66527&stc=1&d=1267086278) 
[The funny voltage of +12V is shown also at a friend's PC which has same
Mobo, same CPU, same RAM, also win7 ultimate (diff HDD & Diff Video adapter) I'm hoping it is a bug in HWMonitor]
* Played a highly demanding Game (max video definitions) for several hours and got no BSOD.


windbg information from the latest BSOD (I have the Kernel memory dump file):


```
========================================

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.10.0003.233 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: D:\Symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c08000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e45e50
Debug session time: Wed Feb 24 21:17:55.529 2010 (GMT+2)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:21.575
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...................
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd3018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 50, {fffffa80a3632af8, 0, fffff80002ce7239, 5}

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd3018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd3018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+27649 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa80a3632af8, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff80002ce7239, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000005, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd3018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd3018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

READ_ADDRESS:  fffffa80a3632af8 

FAULTING_IP: 
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+27649
fffff800`02ce7239 488b4518        mov     rax,qword ptr [rbp+18h]

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  5

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50

PROCESS_NAME:  mscorsvw.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88008f00630 -- (.trap 0xfffff88008f00630)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa800375cc48
rdx=c000000000000000 rsi=fffff880087ed008 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002ce7239 rsp=fffff88008f007c0 rbp=fffffa80a3632ae0
 r8=000000000000000f  r9=fffffa8003fcbb60 r10=000000000000000f
r11=0000000000000000 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x27649:
fffff800`02ce7239 488b4518        mov     rax,qword ptr [rbp+18h] ss:fffffa80`a3632af8=????????????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002cf7b91 to fffff80002c79f00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`08f004c8 fffff800`02cf7b91 : 00000000`00000050 fffffa80`a3632af8 00000000`00000000 fffff880`08f00630 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`08f004d0 fffff800`02c77fee : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`03e3be20 000087ea`00009300 0000007f`ffffffff : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x40f5b
fffff880`08f00630 fffff800`02ce7239 : fffff700`01080000 fffff880`08f00808 fffffa80`a3632ae0 00000000`0049b400 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`08f007c0 fffff800`02ce93cc : fffffa80`a3632ae0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0663f568 fffffa80`0375cc48 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x27649
fffff880`08f007f0 fffff800`02cabf2b : 48200000`bcdcb025 00000000`bcdcb121 fffffa80`02369610 0000000f`ffffffff : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x29947
fffff880`08f00880 fffff800`02ca0599 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`bcdcb860 00000000`00001000 fffffa80`0484aec8 : nt!MiResolveTransitionFault+0x33b
fffff880`08f00910 fffff800`02c95d9e : 00000000`00000000 000007fe`f606c70e fffff683`ff7b0360 fffffa80`0484aec8 : nt!MiResolveProtoPteFault+0x419
fffff880`08f009b0 fffff800`02c93f23 : 00000000`00000000 000007fe`f606c70e 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!MiDispatchFault+0x1de
fffff880`08f00ac0 fffff800`02c77fee : 00000000`00000008 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x343
fffff880`08f00c20 000007fe`f606c70e : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
00000000`0012dde0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7fe`f606c70e


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+27649
fffff800`02ce7239 488b4518        mov     rax,qword ptr [rbp+18h]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+27649

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+27649

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+27649

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
========================================


Info which I saw someone asked for:
========================================
3: kd> !locks
**** DUMP OF ALL RESOURCE OBJECTS ****
KD: Scanning for held locks....

Resource @ 0xfffffa800489f880    Shared 1 owning threads
    Contention Count = 87
     Threads: fffffa8005fb77b0-01<*> 
KD: Scanning for held locks......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Resource @ 0xfffffa8005d75da0    Shared 1 owning threads
     Threads: fffffa8003f5ab60-01<*> 
KD: Scanning for held locks.........................................

Resource @ 0xfffffa8003f22d30    Exclusively owned
     Threads: fffffa8005fb77b0-01<*> 
KD: Scanning for held locks.
16432 total locks, 3 locks currently held
3: kd> !VM

*** Virtual Memory Usage ***
	Physical Memory:     1047422 (   4189688 Kb)
	Page File: \??\C:\pagefile.sys
	  Current:   4189688 Kb  Free Space:   4189684 Kb
	  Minimum:   4189688 Kb  Maximum:     12569064 Kb
unable to get nt!MmSystemLockPagesCount
	Available Pages:      664324 (   2657296 Kb)
	ResAvail Pages:       949883 (   3799532 Kb)
	Locked IO Pages:           0 (         0 Kb)
	Free System PTEs:   33516238 ( 134064952 Kb)
	Modified Pages:        25080 (    100320 Kb)
	Modified PF Pages:     24705 (     98820 Kb)
	NonPagedPool Usage:    11789 (     47156 Kb)
	NonPagedPool Max:     773116 (   3092464 Kb)
	PagedPool 0 Usage:     40506 (    162024 Kb)
	PagedPool 1 Usage:      5017 (     20068 Kb)
	PagedPool 2 Usage:      1400 (      5600 Kb)
	PagedPool 3 Usage:      1370 (      5480 Kb)
	PagedPool 4 Usage:      1397 (      5588 Kb)
	PagedPool Usage:       49690 (    198760 Kb)
	PagedPool Maximum:  33554432 ( 134217728 Kb)
	Shared Commit:         40822 (    163288 Kb)
	Special Pool:              0 (         0 Kb)
	Shared Process:         7622 (     30488 Kb)
	PagedPool Commit:      49702 (    198808 Kb)
	Driver Commit:          5516 (     22064 Kb)
	Committed pages:      416210 (   1664840 Kb)
	Commit limit:        2094370 (   8377480 Kb)

	Total Private:        241523 (    966092 Kb)
         0ce0 chrome.exe       32742 (    130968 Kb)
         03b8 svchost.exe      22578 (     90312 Kb)
         0dfc svchost.exe      16454 (     65816 Kb)
         0668 CCC.exe          15661 (     62644 Kb)
         03e8 svchost.exe      12028 (     48112 Kb)
         0ce4 chrome.exe       11436 (     45744 Kb)
         05b0 ekrn.exe         10946 (     43784 Kb)
         07b8 mscorsvw.exe     10804 (     43216 Kb)
         0b04 MOM.exe          10027 (     40108 Kb)
         06ec dwm.exe           7591 (     30364 Kb)
         01ac audiodg.exe       7415 (     29660 Kb)
         0444 svchost.exe       7174 (     28696 Kb)
         070c explorer.exe      7060 (     28240 Kb)
         09d8 RAVCpl64.exe      6242 (     24968 Kb)
         0b40 SearchIndexer.    5920 (     23680 Kb)
         0390 svchost.exe       4876 (     19504 Kb)
         08c8 TrustedInstall    4663 (     18652 Kb)
         0f08 chrome.exe        4065 (     16260 Kb)
         0ee8 chrome.exe        3455 (     13820 Kb)
         053c svchost.exe       3383 (     13532 Kb)
         0e90 chrome.exe        3253 (     13012 Kb)
         0bd4 wmpnetwk.exe      2848 (     11392 Kb)
         0b7c svchost.exe       2745 (     10980 Kb)
         01ec svchost.exe       2230 (      8920 Kb)
         0638 taskhost.exe      2094 (      8376 Kb)
         0658 svchost.exe       1928 (      7712 Kb)
         0c34 VSSVC.exe         1900 (      7600 Kb)
         0510 spoolsv.exe       1815 (      7260 Kb)
         0774 mscorsvw.exe      1424 (      5696 Kb)
         0a24 sppsvc.exe        1223 (      4892 Kb)
         0218 services.exe      1212 (      4848 Kb)
         0228 lsass.exe         1209 (      4836 Kb)
         029c svchost.exe       1190 (      4760 Kb)
         0314 svchost.exe       1049 (      4196 Kb)
         0870 mscorsvw.exe       894 (      3576 Kb)
         09fc DTLite.exe         892 (      3568 Kb)
         08ac egui.exe           869 (      3476 Kb)
         02cc winlogon.exe       854 (      3416 Kb)
         0ad4 WmiPrvSE.exe       753 (      3012 Kb)
         09e4 svchost.exe        750 (      3000 Kb)
         019c SearchProtocol     709 (      2836 Kb)
         01f8 csrss.exe          693 (      2772 Kb)
         0574 wuauclt.exe        687 (      2748 Kb)
         0230 lsm.exe            638 (      2552 Kb)
         0474 atieclxx.exe       612 (      2448 Kb)
         0cdc SearchFilterHo     563 (      2252 Kb)
         01a0 csrss.exe          537 (      2148 Kb)
         0350 atiesrxx.exe       434 (      1736 Kb)
         0c60 dllhost.exe        421 (      1684 Kb)
         01e0 wininit.exe        412 (      1648 Kb)
         011c smss.exe           130 (       520 Kb)
         0004 System              35 (       140 Kb)
         0eac fix.exe              0 (         0 Kb)
=============================================
```
Thanks for your patience.
If additional info is needed let me know and I'll post it.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Please follow these instructions --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html

Copy that full kernel dump out as it will be replaced when the next BSOD occurs. The minidumps, of course, are created with new names each time.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

Adding SysInternals info (attached)

Ran the "perfmon /report" got a screen which said "collecting data for 60 sec... " but it never ended. 'File | Save as' is grayed out (see 2nd attach) any ideas?


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

First, thanks for the prompt response.
second - I copied the MEMORY.DMP file and the full kernel dump output to txt file.

and idea how I make the perfmon /report working? (does "user account control settings" 'comfort level' should be set to "Never Notify" in order for this to work?)


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

OK, the perfmon /report finished after some unknown time.
Attaching the report.

Let me know if there is missing information.

Thanks.


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

Just had another BSOD 
This time while I was playing.
The BSOD screen got stuck before it managed to save any data (no minidump, no kernel dump), had to reboot manually.
copied the STOP details:

STOP: 0x7F (0x8, 0x80050031, 0x6F8, 0xFFFFF80002C74E90)


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,

Is there any info missing? I'd like to replace faulty hardware if needed before activating Windows.

Thanks.


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi, I ran video-card-stability-test from:
http://freestone-group.com/video-card-stability-test.htm

my system got: 389 

The site measurements on Vista (closest I've found):
ATI Radeon HD 4870 Series 621
ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series	157 - 477

Installed video drivers: ATI's, version 10_2


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

Some insights about the video-card-stability-test:

1. The previous score (389) was with " Average+ " settings in the ATI Catalyst Control Center (CCC)

2. Ran the benchmark again with CCC tweaked for Performance got: 570

3. Ran the benchmark again with CCC tweaked for Quality got: 206

I've also ran the stability test on all 3 mode and managed to survive over 10 minutes on all. On the 'CCC tweaked for Quality' stability test I let it ran for ~36minutes, the computer responding (drawing the screen when I switch between browser and the Video-Card-Stability check) slowly and when I clicked 'Stop' EventID 4101 was fired:"Display driver amdkmdap stopped responding and has successfully recovered."


* Max video adapter temperature (according CPUzHWMonitor) was 72C.

* I looked for the configuration used for the benchmark results (http://freestone-group.com/video-card-stability-test/benchmark-results.html) but failed finding it.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Dumps are running.

Did you have Daemon Tools installed in Vista also? Daemon has been involved in BSODs and doing a damn good job covering tracks - since I have been looking at dumps since early 2008, anyway. Its boot driver sptd.sys can cause dumps to look as if OS corruption has occurred. Please uninstall it for now.

Chrome - same questions. I see it was installed same day as OS install - 19 Feb.

What is app 'peer-block'?

jcgriff2

.

*EDIT: * 

- what is

```
[FONT=Lucida Console] TrialReset	
           c:\windows\fix.exe	Public	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run[/FONT]
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

3 dumps; 2 bugchecks - 

*0x50 * = invalid memory referenced
*0x116* = video TDR = video adapter tried to reset, but timed out in doing so and failed

*Please see post edits above.*

Where did you get this old version of ESET NOD32?

```
[font=lucida console]eamon.sys    Thu Mar 13 11:38:02 2008 (47D94A5A)
epfwtdir.sys Thu Mar 13 11:27:44 2008 (47D947F0)
easdrv.sys   Thu Mar 13 11:39:03 2008 (47D94A97)
[/font]
```
It must be removed --> http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN93

Or --> http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN2289

Install Microsoft Security Essentials --> http://www.microsoft.com/Security_Essentials/

ATI has been at the scene of many BSODs recently and as in some other BSOD threads/ ATI, I see the cache in the failed program instruction - 

```
[font=lucida console][SIZE=2]     nt!Mm[COLOR=Red]UnmapViewInSystemCache[/COLOR]+14b
[/SIZE][/font]
```


`

I see ~ dozens of Live Kernel events in WERCON, but not much info in there for me to see. I believe these Live Kernel Events are *0x117* TDR resets - similar to *0x116* bugchecks, but the display adapter recovered.

Check in with the Action Center, Problem Reports - 
START | type *view all* "View all Problem Reports"

2x-click on line item for add'l crash info.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console] Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Feb 24 14:17:55.529 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:21.575
BugCheck 50, {fffffa80a3632af8, 0, fffff80002ce7239, 5}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+27649 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  mscorsvw.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Feb 22 09:05:07.781 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 17:33:00.217
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80068ef220, fffff8800489b7f8, 0, d}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+127f8 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Feb 21 15:07:42.564 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 22:59:01.000
BugCheck 50, {fffffa80658d7090, 0, fffff800028a3fbb, 5}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MmUnmapViewInSystemCache+14b )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  System
.[/font]
```


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,



> START | type view all "View all Problem Reports"


Under Windows Problems I 37 "Video Hardware error" and 3 Shut down unexpectedly (all reported to MS so those probably the BSODs)

first was on 22 Feb 2010 16:04
last one (So far :sad was on 2 Mar 2010 22:44


I checked one of the WER temp files (a random one)


```
2: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

VIDEO_TDR_TIMEOUT_DETECTED (117)
The display driver failed to respond in timely fashion.
(This code can never be used for real bugcheck).
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa800692c4e0, Optional pointer to internal TDR recovery context (TDR_RECOVERY_CONTEXT).
Arg2: fffff8800489b7f8, The pointer into responsible device driver module (e.g owner tag).
Arg3: 0000000000000000, The secondary driver specific bucketing key.
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Optional internal context dependent data.

Debugging Details:
------------------

***** Kernel symbols are WRONG. Please fix symbols to do analysis.

*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************

FAULTING_MODULE: fffff80002801000 nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a8a1a8b

FAULTING_IP: 
atikmdag!DISPATCHER::HandleKmdEscape+6bc
fffff880`0489b7f8 ??              ???

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WRONG_SYMBOLS

TAG_NOT_DEFINED_202b:  *** Unknown TAG in analysis list 202b


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x117

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`03d98630 fffff880`04efb4ef : fffffa80`0692c4e0 fffff880`04f47c4f fffffa80`0692c4e0 fffff880`04ec9807 : watchdog!WdDbgReportRecreate+0xa3
fffff880`03d98b50 fffff880`00000059 : fffffa80`05743010 fffffa80`00000000 00000000`003dc7c7 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!TdrCollectDbgInfoStage1+0xeb
fffff880`03d98bf0 fffffa80`05743010 : fffffa80`00000000 00000000`003dc7c7 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff880`00000059
fffff880`03d98bf8 fffffa80`00000000 : 00000000`003dc7c7 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`057437a0 : 0xfffffa80`05743010
fffff880`03d98c00 00000000`003dc7c7 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`057437a0 fffff880`02f63100 : 0xfffffa80`00000000
fffff880`03d98c08 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`057437a0 fffff880`02f63100 fffffa80`05c584f0 : 0x3dc7c7
fffff880`03d98c10 00000000`00000000 : fffffa80`057437a0 fffff880`02f63100 fffffa80`05c584f0 00000000`00000001 : 0x0
fffff880`03d98c18 fffffa80`057437a0 : fffff880`02f63100 fffffa80`05c584f0 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`05748620 : 0x0
fffff880`03d98c20 fffff880`02f63100 : fffffa80`05c584f0 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`05748620 fffff800`00b96080 : 0xfffffa80`057437a0
fffff880`03d98c28 fffffa80`05c584f0 : 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`05748620 fffff800`00b96080 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff880`02f63100
fffff880`03d98c30 00000000`00000001 : fffffa80`05748620 fffff800`00b96080 00000000`00000000 fffff880`04fcbdc0 : 0xfffffa80`05c584f0
fffff880`03d98c38 fffffa80`05748620 : fffff800`00b96080 00000000`00000000 fffff880`04fcbdc0 fffffa80`05743010 : 0x1
fffff880`03d98c40 fffff800`00b96080 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`04fcbdc0 fffffa80`05743010 fffffa80`05743010 : 0xfffffa80`05748620
fffff880`03d98c48 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`04fcbdc0 fffffa80`05743010 fffffa80`05743010 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff800`00b96080
fffff880`03d98c50 fffff880`04fcbdbf : fffffa80`05743010 fffffa80`05743010 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000080 : 0x0
fffff880`03d98c58 fffffa80`05743010 : fffffa80`05743010 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000080 fffff880`04efcd07 : dxgmms1!VIDMM_LINEAR_POOL::FindAdjacentBlocksOnFreeList+0xa3
fffff880`03d98c60 fffffa80`05743010 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000080 fffff880`04efcd07 00000000`0000000f : 0xfffffa80`05743010
fffff880`03d98c68 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000080 fffff880`04efcd07 00000000`0000000f ffffffff`fffe7960 : 0xfffffa80`05743010
fffff880`03d98c70 00000000`00000080 : fffff880`04efcd07 00000000`0000000f ffffffff`fffe7960 fffffa80`0692c4e0 : 0x0
fffff880`03d98c78 fffff880`04efcd07 : 00000000`0000000f ffffffff`fffe7960 fffffa80`0692c4e0 00000000`00000010 : 0x80
fffff880`03d98c80 00000000`00000018 : 00000000`00000001 fffff800`02b16166 00000000`026a5db3 fffffa80`05748620 : dxgkrnl!TdrDbgCtrl+0x43
fffff880`03d98d30 00000000`00000001 : fffff800`02b16166 00000000`026a5db3 fffffa80`05748620 fffffa80`036e7040 : 0x18
fffff880`03d98d38 fffff800`02b16166 : 00000000`026a5db3 fffffa80`05748620 fffffa80`036e7040 fffffa80`05748620 : 0x1
fffff880`03d98d40 00000000`026a5db3 : fffffa80`05748620 fffffa80`036e7040 fffffa80`05748620 fffffa80`036e7040 : nt+0x315166
fffff880`03d98d48 fffffa80`05748620 : fffffa80`036e7040 fffffa80`05748620 fffffa80`036e7040 00000000`00000000 : 0x26a5db3
fffff880`03d98d50 fffffa80`036e7040 : fffffa80`05748620 fffffa80`036e7040 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`05748620
fffff880`03d98d58 fffffa80`05748620 : fffffa80`036e7040 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02851486 : 0xfffffa80`036e7040
fffff880`03d98d60 fffffa80`036e7040 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02851486 fffff800`029ebe80 : 0xfffffa80`05748620
fffff880`03d98d68 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02851486 fffff800`029ebe80 fffffa80`05748620 : 0xfffffa80`036e7040
fffff880`03d98d70 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`02851486 fffff800`029ebe80 fffffa80`05748620 fffff800`029f9c40 : 0x0
fffff880`03d98d78 fffff800`02851486 : fffff800`029ebe80 fffffa80`05748620 fffff800`029f9c40 fffff880`01229534 : 0x0
fffff880`03d98d80 fffff800`029ebe80 : fffffa80`05748620 fffff800`029f9c40 fffff880`01229534 fffff880`023b0a40 : nt+0x50486
fffff880`03d98d88 fffffa80`05748620 : fffff800`029f9c40 fffff880`01229534 fffff880`023b0a40 00000000`00000000 : nt+0x1eae80
fffff880`03d98d90 fffff800`029f9c40 : fffff880`01229534 fffff880`023b0a40 00000000`00000000 fffff880`03d99000 : 0xfffffa80`05748620
fffff880`03d98d98 fffff880`01229533 : fffff880`023b0a40 00000000`00000000 fffff880`03d99000 fffff880`03d93000 : nt+0x1f8c40
fffff880`03d98da0 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`03d93000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : Ntfs!NtfsMasterIrpSyncCompletionRoutine+0x3f


STACK_COMMAND:  .bugcheck ; kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
atikmdag!DISPATCHER::HandleKmdEscape+6bc
fffff880`0489b7f8 ??              ???

SYMBOL_NAME:  atikmdag!DISPATCHER::HandleKmdEscape+6bc

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: atikmdag

IMAGE_NAME:  atikmdag.sys

BUCKET_ID:  WRONG_SYMBOLS

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```
I've attached the files Windows saved of the above crash report.
I also attached the files from the last crash 20100302_2244_HW_Err.zip
(I think this might have occurred while I was running the video-card-stability-test)




> Did you have Daemon Tools installed in Vista also?


Yes, I installed it same day I installed the OS.
I also have Daemon Tools installed on Vista ultimate (on a laptop) only BSODs I get there is if I close the lid during hibernate.



> Chrome - same questions. I see it was installed same day as OS install - 19 Feb.


Yes, I installed it same day I installed the OS. Also installed on my laptop with Vista.



> What is app 'peer-block'?


Blocks communication depending of a cached list it saves, blocks Ads & spyware among others.



> c:\windows\fix.exe


this came with the ESET installation I got - which I'm going to remove.



> Install Microsoft Security Essentials --> http://www.microsoft.com/Security_Essentials/


I tried that on the first OS install I did and a Virus (don't remember the name) managed to slip through destroyed the C:\ partition table, made me reinstall the OS and the data recovery (sent it to a specialist) was very long ( the main directories the virus messed with were C:\Program Files, C:\Program Files (x86), C:\Windows (and its sub dirs), My Documents, LocalSettings, AppData - the recovery tool failed to find a valid entry for those directories in the F.S. table)
During the recovery Norton AV found the virus.
This is the reason I asked a friend for another AV (instead of MS Security Essentials) I saw threads on which Avast caused BSODs on win7 so I did not install it. now I think I'll try AVG because I actually don't feel safe with the Security Essentials.

** Before I start removing stuff - do you have any idea how I might trigger a BSOD so I could try it again after removing the programs?


Thanks again,
RR


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

jcgriff2 said:


> START | type view all "View all Problem Reports"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For your SYM path, use -

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
[/FONT]
```
It will 1st look in c:\symbols directory, if symbol file not found that is needed, then it will download it from the Microsoft MSDL site. Windows Updates of core OS componant drivers can cause SYM packages to quickly outdate.

Run Windbg at an elevated administrative level for 2 reasons - 
1. avoids file permission settings issues w/ c:\symbols
2. by-passes anti-virus check of SYM files downloading from MSDL - faster




jcgriff2 said:


> Did you have Daemon Tools installed in Vista also?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please un-install Deamon Tools if not already done so. It is known to cause BSODs and the resulting dumps appear to show causes from corruption to unknown hardware failure. 

Do not use hibernation on an x64 system! Sleep OK.




jcgriff2 said:


> Chrome - same questions. I see it was installed same day as OS install - 19 Feb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un-install Chrome then re-install fresh copy. Chrome has had many issues.

Have you used IE8 at all? I would suggest that you use IE8 - at least until we're finished here. Chrome OK to use, but it is important that we know IE8 runs - and successfully.



jcgriff2 said:


> What is app 'peer-block'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not use the HOSTS file?


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\HOSTS
[/FONT]
```
File attributes are H S, so to see it - bring up elevated admin cmd/DOS prompt -
START | type *cmd.exe* | RIGHT-click on cmd.exe |"Run as Administrator" | copy/paste the following -

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
copy %windir%\system32\drivers\etc\HOSTS "%userprofile%\documents\hosts.txt"  & start notepad "%userprofile%\documents\hosts.txt" [/FONT]
```
A notepad will open w/ contents of HOSTS file.

OR --> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/923947

OR - MVPs HOSTS --> http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm




jcgriff2 said:


> Where did you get this old version of ESET NOD32?
> 
> ```
> [font=lucida console]eamon.sys    Thu Mar 13 11:38:02 2008 (47D94A5A)
> ...


Whever you got that ESET installation file from - lose the site. It is OLD.



jcgriff2 said:


> Install Microsoft Security Essentials --> http://www.microsoft.com/Security_Essentials/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will find differences with every anti-virus that you use. One catches/flags something another one doesn't. I can only tell you that if you use a 3rd party firewall, be it NIS, N360, KIS, McAfee, etc... you will forever suffer appcrashes and BSODs. My advice is to use MS Security Essentials and supplement it with on-line scanners.




rr_id said:


> ** Before I start removing stuff - do you have any idea how I might trigger a BSOD so I could try it again after removing the programs?
> 
> Thanks again,
> RR


Without a doubt, the old ESET NOD32 installation is in the top-10 on my list. Daemon being #1 or #2; the other itmes I listed. 

To assist you in causing a BSOD, run the Driver Verifier. It stress-tests drivers and if flags on, immediate BSOD guaranteed. Furhtermore, it can help in identifiying a rogue driver. 

Driver Verifier --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/2110308-post3.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

p.s. Nice work on the WER files. Many don't know about them. There are more than one location for them. Grab everything, icluding the CAB files - 

```
[font=lucida console]
C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft\Windows\WER (1)
C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER (2)
C:\Users\username\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER


Under the subfolder WER-
|─────WER
    ├───ReportArchive
    │   │   store.lock
    │   │
    │   ├───Report017f99a1
    │   │       Report.wer
    │   │       Report.cab
    │   │	├───Report.wer
    │   │	├───AppCompat.txt               
    │   |	├───memory.hdmp     
    │   │     
    └───ReportQueue
            store.lock

─────────────────────────────────────────────
(1) = same folder as C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER
(2) = "Administrator" user name only present if the Vista Hidden Admin account[/font]
```
`

Your WER folders contained a post-mortem mini kernel dump - not the user dump noted above. Since port-motem, it should have been written to \windows\minidump as well.

I didn't run the WER dumps yet - let's see what the friver verifier does.

JC

.


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

> Why not use the HOSTS file?


Peer-block lists are updating automatically (the driver it uses is MS-sign)



> To assist you in causing a BSOD, run the Driver Verifier. It stress-tests drivers and if flags on, immediate BSOD guaranteed. Furhtermore, it can help in identifiying a rogue driver.
> 
> Driver Verifier --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/2110308-post3.html


Would start backing up my data and run it.



> ...Grab everything, icluding the CAB files -
> Code:
> 
> C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft\Windows\WER (1)
> ...


Attached WER information from ProgramData and username AppData Local.
I noticed that under ReportArchive all folders hold only report.wer file,
under ReportQueue I have folders with the hdmp file:


```
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Kernel_0_0_cab_16bff853>dir
 Volume in drive C has no label.
 Volume Serial Number is E0B5-CBDA

 Directory of C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Kernel_0_0_cab_16bff853

05/03/2010  09:48    <DIR>          .
05/03/2010  09:48    <DIR>          ..
02/03/2010  22:44             2,890 Report.wer
02/03/2010  22:43         1,700,651 WD-20100302-2243.dmp
02/03/2010  22:44           202,304 WER-107208676-0.sysdata.xml
02/03/2010  22:44             1,886 WERF853.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml
```
My ReportQueue folder has 39 items - 110MB (33MB zipped), I would add zip file of the crash from 02 Feb 2010
on my next post (2 files limit and when tried to zip all the zip files upload failed).


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

> My ReportQueue folder has 39 items - 110MB (33MB zipped), I would add zip file of the crash from 02 Feb 2010
> on my next post (2 files limit and when tried to zip all the zip files upload failed).


1.Attached the ReportQueue info which was mentioned on the previous post, the Date of the crash is 02 March 2010 (and not 02 Feb).


2. Had another BSOD on 04 March 2010 Attached the TSF & perfmon report.
Memory dump info:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.10.0003.233 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c11000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e4ee50
Debug session time: Thu Mar  4 19:59:16.588 2010 (GMT+2)
System Uptime: 0 days 10:34:22.634
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
....................
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd9018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {fffffa82382013a8, 2, 0, fffff80002d11105}

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd9018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd9018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiGetTopLevelPfn+65 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa82382013a8, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff80002d11105, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd9018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd9018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

READ_ADDRESS:  fffffa82382013a8 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!MiGetTopLevelPfn+65
fffff800`02d11105 4c8b4928        mov     r9,qword ptr [rcx+28h]

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff880047174e0 -- (.trap 0xfffff880047174e0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=000000000bd60068 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa8238201380
rdx=fffffff5556d07cf rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002d11105 rsp=fffff88004717678 rbp=0000000000000005
 r8=fffffe00047176b0  r9=000000000bd60068 r10=fffff88004717728
r11=0000000000000002 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe cy
nt!MiGetTopLevelPfn+0x65:
fffff800`02d11105 4c8b4928        mov     r9,qword ptr [rcx+28h] ds:0100:13a8=????????????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002c82469 to fffff80002c82f00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`04717398 fffff800`02c82469 : 00000000`0000000a fffffa82`382013a8 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`047173a0 fffff800`02c810e0 : 00000000`00000000 000fffff`ffffffff 00000000`42506650 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`047174e0 fffff800`02d11105 : fffff800`02d33f72 00000000`000be2b8 fffffa80`0388e730 00000000`000018c0 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`04717678 fffff800`02d33f72 : 00000000`000be2b8 fffffa80`0388e730 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`02f47c8f : nt!MiGetTopLevelPfn+0x65
fffff880`04717680 fffff800`02d3476b : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000004 fffffa80`0388e730 fffffa80`0388e000 : nt!MiIdentifyPfn+0x722
fffff880`04717720 fffff800`030940f5 : fffffa80`0388e000 fffff880`04717ca0 fffff880`047177f8 00000000`00000000 : nt!MmQueryPfnList+0xbb
fffff880`04717760 fffff800`02fd8f78 : 00000000`00000006 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0388e000 fffff800`02c11001 : nt!PfpPfnPrioRequest+0x115
fffff880`047177b0 fffff800`02f7dcb3 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02c11000 fffff880`00000001 00000000`00000001 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x4853d
fffff880`04717840 fffff800`02f7ee49 : 00000000`0182b548 fffffa80`0520a000 00000000`0182b5a0 00002405`00000000 : nt!ExpQuerySystemInformation+0x11c2
fffff880`04717be0 fffff800`02c82153 : fffffa80`044b6600 fffffa80`0520a001 fffffa80`044b6600 00000000`069f2c10 : nt!NtQuerySystemInformation+0x4d
fffff880`04717c20 00000000`776d021a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0182b4a8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x776d021a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!MiGetTopLevelPfn+65
fffff800`02d11105 4c8b4928        mov     r9,qword ptr [rcx+28h]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!MiGetTopLevelPfn+65

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!MiGetTopLevelPfn+65

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!MiGetTopLevelPfn+65

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```

Note - When trying to test the Video adapter I tried to install ATITool64 which failed because the driver is not signed by MS. I Uninstall ATITool64 (right after installation finished), but today I noticed that it still showed up (with error) on the device manager. I right clicked it and asked to uninstall and delete software driver.

Thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Please go ahead and run the Driver Verifier.

The FAULTING_IP: nt!MiGetTopLevelPfn+65

Mi = memory
Pfn = Page Frame Number (page file)

Driver Verifier --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/2110308-post3.html

The last report.wer file - 

```
FriendlyEventName=Video hardware error
ConsentKey=LiveKernelEvent
AppName=Windows
AppPath=C:\Windows\System32\WerFault.exe
ReportDescription=[COLOR=Red]A problem with your video hardware caused 
     Windows to stop working correctly.[/COLOR]
```
I also still see eamon.sys w/ early 2008 date on it. Has ESET ESS been removed?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

`


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

Here is "!analyze -v; kv; k; r; lmnt; lmntsm" output of the last kernel dump (same crash as in the prev post, but more info)


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.10.0003.233 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*[url]http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols[/url]
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c11000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e4ee50
Debug session time: Thu Mar  4 19:59:16.588 2010 (GMT+2)
System Uptime: 0 days 10:34:22.634
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
....................
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd9018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {fffffa82382013a8, 2, 0, fffff80002d11105}

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd9018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd9018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiGetTopLevelPfn+65 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v; kv; k; r; lmnt; lmntsm
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa82382013a8, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff80002d11105, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd9018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd9018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

READ_ADDRESS:  fffffa82382013a8 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!MiGetTopLevelPfn+65
fffff800`02d11105 4c8b4928        mov     r9,qword ptr [rcx+28h]

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff880047174e0 -- (.trap 0xfffff880047174e0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=000000000bd60068 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa8238201380
rdx=fffffff5556d07cf rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002d11105 rsp=fffff88004717678 rbp=0000000000000005
 r8=fffffe00047176b0  r9=000000000bd60068 r10=fffff88004717728
r11=0000000000000002 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe cy
nt!MiGetTopLevelPfn+0x65:
fffff800`02d11105 4c8b4928        mov     r9,qword ptr [rcx+28h] ds:0100:13a8=????????????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002c82469 to fffff80002c82f00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`04717398 fffff800`02c82469 : 00000000`0000000a fffffa82`382013a8 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`047173a0 fffff800`02c810e0 : 00000000`00000000 000fffff`ffffffff 00000000`42506650 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`047174e0 fffff800`02d11105 : fffff800`02d33f72 00000000`000be2b8 fffffa80`0388e730 00000000`000018c0 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`04717678 fffff800`02d33f72 : 00000000`000be2b8 fffffa80`0388e730 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`02f47c8f : nt!MiGetTopLevelPfn+0x65
fffff880`04717680 fffff800`02d3476b : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000004 fffffa80`0388e730 fffffa80`0388e000 : nt!MiIdentifyPfn+0x722
fffff880`04717720 fffff800`030940f5 : fffffa80`0388e000 fffff880`04717ca0 fffff880`047177f8 00000000`00000000 : nt!MmQueryPfnList+0xbb
fffff880`04717760 fffff800`02fd8f78 : 00000000`00000006 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0388e000 fffff800`02c11001 : nt!PfpPfnPrioRequest+0x115
fffff880`047177b0 fffff800`02f7dcb3 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02c11000 fffff880`00000001 00000000`00000001 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x4853d
fffff880`04717840 fffff800`02f7ee49 : 00000000`0182b548 fffffa80`0520a000 00000000`0182b5a0 00002405`00000000 : nt!ExpQuerySystemInformation+0x11c2
fffff880`04717be0 fffff800`02c82153 : fffffa80`044b6600 fffffa80`0520a001 fffffa80`044b6600 00000000`069f2c10 : nt!NtQuerySystemInformation+0x4d
fffff880`04717c20 00000000`776d021a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0182b4a8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x776d021a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!MiGetTopLevelPfn+65
fffff800`02d11105 4c8b4928        mov     r9,qword ptr [rcx+28h]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!MiGetTopLevelPfn+65

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!MiGetTopLevelPfn+65

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!MiGetTopLevelPfn+65

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`04717398 fffff800`02c82469 : 00000000`0000000a fffffa82`382013a8 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`047173a0 fffff800`02c810e0 : 00000000`00000000 000fffff`ffffffff 00000000`42506650 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`047174e0 fffff800`02d11105 : fffff800`02d33f72 00000000`000be2b8 fffffa80`0388e730 00000000`000018c0 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`047174e0)
fffff880`04717678 fffff800`02d33f72 : 00000000`000be2b8 fffffa80`0388e730 00000000`000018c0 fffff800`02f47c8f : nt!MiGetTopLevelPfn+0x65
fffff880`04717680 fffff800`02d3476b : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000004 fffffa80`0388e730 fffffa80`0388e000 : nt!MiIdentifyPfn+0x722
fffff880`04717720 fffff800`030940f5 : fffffa80`0388e000 fffff880`04717ca0 fffff880`047177f8 00000000`00000000 : nt!MmQueryPfnList+0xbb
fffff880`04717760 fffff800`02fd8f78 : 00000000`00000006 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0388e000 fffff800`02c11001 : nt!PfpPfnPrioRequest+0x115
fffff880`047177b0 fffff800`02f7dcb3 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02c11000 fffff880`00000001 00000000`00000001 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x4853d
fffff880`04717840 fffff800`02f7ee49 : 00000000`0182b548 fffffa80`0520a000 00000000`0182b5a0 00002405`00000000 : nt!ExpQuerySystemInformation+0x11c2
fffff880`04717be0 fffff800`02c82153 : fffffa80`044b6600 fffffa80`0520a001 fffffa80`044b6600 00000000`069f2c10 : nt!NtQuerySystemInformation+0x4d
fffff880`04717c20 00000000`776d021a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`04717c20)
00000000`0182b4a8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x776d021a
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`04717398 fffff800`02c82469 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`047173a0 fffff800`02c810e0 nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`047174e0 fffff800`02d11105 nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`04717678 fffff800`02d33f72 nt!MiGetTopLevelPfn+0x65
fffff880`04717680 fffff800`02d3476b nt!MiIdentifyPfn+0x722
fffff880`04717720 fffff800`030940f5 nt!MmQueryPfnList+0xbb
fffff880`04717760 fffff800`02fd8f78 nt!PfpPfnPrioRequest+0x115
fffff880`047177b0 fffff800`02f7dcb3 nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x4853d
fffff880`04717840 fffff800`02f7ee49 nt!ExpQuerySystemInformation+0x11c2
fffff880`04717be0 fffff800`02c82153 nt!NtQuerySystemInformation+0x4d
fffff880`04717c20 00000000`776d021a nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0182b4a8 00000000`00000000 0x776d021a
rax=fffff880047174a0 rbx=000fffffffffffff rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=fffffa82382013a8 rsi=fffffa8003604000 rdi=0000058000000000
rip=fffff80002c82f00 rsp=fffff88004717398 rbp=fffff88004717560
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffff80002d11105
r11=fffff6fb7ea08e08 r12=000000003ffffff8 r13=0000000000000000
r14=fffff6fb40000000 r15=0000000fffffffff
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02c82f00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`047173a0=000000000000000a
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00ba8000 fffff800`00bb2000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02c11000 fffff800`031ee000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Jul 14 02:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff800`031ee000 fffff800`03237000   hal      hal.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Tue Jul 14 04:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00cd4000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00cd4000 fffff880`00cf9000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00cfc000 fffff880`00d40000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Tue Jul 14 04:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`00d40000 fffff880`00d54000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00d54000 fffff880`00db2000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00db2000 fffff880`00ddc000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00ddc000 fffff880`00dea000   vga      vga.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`00dea000 fffff880`00dfa000   watchdog watchdog.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0b000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 20:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00e0b000 fffff880`00e57000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`00e59000 fffff880`00efd000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Tue Jul 14 02:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00efd000 fffff880`00f0c000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f0c000 fffff880`00f21000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f21000 fffff880`00f36000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00f36000 fffff880`00f92000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00f92000 fffff880`00f99000   pciide   pciide.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00f99000 fffff880`00fa9000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00fa9000 fffff880`00fc3000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00fc3000 fffff880`00fcc000   atapi    atapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fcc000 fffff880`00ff6000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00ff6000 fffff880`00fff000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01057000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`01057000 fffff880`01061000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01061000 fffff880`0106e000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`0106e000 fffff880`010a1000   pci      pci.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`010a2000 fffff880`011c8000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 22:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`011c8000 fffff880`011d1000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`011d1000 fffff880`01200000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01230000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01233000 fffff880`013d6000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013f2000 fffff880`013fb000   Null     Null.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0144c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`0144c000 fffff880`01486000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01486000 fffff880`0149c000   disk     disk.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`014a9000 fffff880`01507000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`01507000 fffff880`01521000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01521000 fffff880`01594000   cng      cng.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01594000 fffff880`015a5000   pcw      pcw.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`015a5000 fffff880`015af000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`015af000 fffff880`015f9000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01660000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Tue Jul 14 02:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01660000 fffff880`0168b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0168b000 fffff880`0169b000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Tue Jul 14 02:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`0169b000 fffff880`016a3000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 19:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`016a3000 fffff880`016b5000   mup      mup.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`016b5000 fffff880`016be000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`016be000 fffff880`016c5000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`016c5000 fffff880`017b7000   ndis     ndis.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`017b7000 fffff880`017f1000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`01801000 fffff880`019fe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a0b000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 15:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`02a13000 fffff880`02adb000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`02adb000 fffff880`02af9000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`02af9000 fffff880`02b11000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`02b11000 fffff880`02b3e000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 08 05:38:26 2010 (4B46A8B2)
fffff880`02b3e000 fffff880`02b8b000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jan 08 05:38:32 2010 (4B46A8B8)
fffff880`02b8b000 fffff880`02bae000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Jul 14 02:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`02bae000 fffff880`02bfd000   eamon    eamon.sys    Thu Mar 13 17:38:02 2008 (47D94A5A)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c45000   netbt    netbt.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02c45000 fffff880`02c4e000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02c4e000 fffff880`02c74000   pacer    pacer.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`02c74000 fffff880`02c83000   netbios  netbios.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02c83000 fffff880`02ca0000   serial   serial.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`02ca0000 fffff880`02cbb000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02cbb000 fffff880`02ccf000   termdd   termdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`02cfe000 fffff880`02d07000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02d07000 fffff880`02d10000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`02d10000 fffff880`02d1b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`02d1b000 fffff880`02d2c000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02d2c000 fffff880`02d4a000   tdx      tdx.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02d4a000 fffff880`02d57000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Tue Jul 14 02:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02d57000 fffff880`02d64000   epfwtdir epfwtdir.sys Thu Mar 13 17:27:44 2008 (47D947F0)
fffff880`02d64000 fffff880`02dee000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e34000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Wed Feb 03 05:23:59 2010 (4B68EC4F)
fffff880`03e34000 fffff880`03e4e000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03e4e000 fffff880`03e5d000   mouclass mouclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03e87000 fffff880`03ed8000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03ed8000 fffff880`03ee4000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03ee4000 fffff880`03eef000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Tue Jul 14 02:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03eef000 fffff880`03efa000   easdrv   easdrv.sys   Thu Mar 13 17:39:03 2008 (47D94A97)
fffff880`03efa000 fffff880`03f09000   discache discache.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03f09000 fffff880`03f8c000   csc      csc.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03f8c000 fffff880`03faa000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03faa000 fffff880`03fbb000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Tue Jul 14 02:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03fbb000 fffff880`03fe1000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03fe1000 fffff880`03ff7000   intelppm intelppm.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04024000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`04024000 fffff880`04031000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04031000 fffff880`04087000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`04087000 fffff880`04098000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04098000 fffff880`040a5000   fdc      fdc.sys      Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`040a5000 fffff880`040b1000   serenum  serenum.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`040b1000 fffff880`040bd000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`040bd000 fffff880`040be480   swenum   swenum.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`040bf000 fffff880`041b3000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Oct 02 03:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`041b3000 fffff880`041f9000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`042a6000   peauth   peauth.sys   Tue Jul 14 04:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`042a7000 fffff880`042ea000   ks       ks.sys       Tue Jul 14 03:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`042ea000 fffff880`042fc000   umbus    umbus.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`042fc000 fffff880`04356000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04356000 fffff880`04361000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`04361000 fffff880`04376000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`04376000 fffff880`04398000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Fri Jan 29 03:03:36 2010 (4B6233E8)
fffff880`04398000 fffff880`043d5000   portcls  portcls.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`043d5000 fffff880`043f7000   drmk     drmk.sys     Tue Jul 14 04:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`043f7000 fffff880`043fc200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04816000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`04816000 fffff880`0483a000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0483a000 fffff880`04869000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04869000 fffff880`04884000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04884000 fffff880`048a5000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`048a5000 fffff880`048b0000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`048b1000 fffff880`04f15000   atipmdag atipmdag.sys Wed Feb 03 06:21:24 2010 (4B68F9C4)
fffff880`04f15000 fffff880`04f54000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 19:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`04f54000 fffff880`04f71000   parport  parport.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`04f71000 fffff880`04f8f000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04f8f000 fffff880`04f9e000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04f9e000 fffff880`04fe3000   ae7di75h ae7di75h.SYS Wed Jul 15 00:12:55 2009 (4A5CF4D7)
fffff880`04fe3000 fffff880`04ff3000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`06469000   srv2     srv2.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`0647c000 fffff880`06699300   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 08 12:20:05 2009 (4B1E2855)
fffff880`0669a000 fffff880`066a6000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`066a6000 fffff880`066b4000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`066b4000 fffff880`066c0000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`066c0000 fffff880`066c9000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`066c9000 fffff880`066dc000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`066dc000 fffff880`066ea000   monitor  monitor.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`066ea000 fffff880`0670d000   luafv    luafv.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`0670d000 fffff880`0672e000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`0672e000 fffff880`0673c000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`0673c000 fffff880`06755000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`06755000 fffff880`0675d080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`0675e000 fffff880`0675ff00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`06760000 fffff880`0676d000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`0676d000 fffff880`06782000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06782000 fffff880`0679a000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0679a000 fffff880`067c7000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 10:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`067c7000 fffff880`067d9000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Tue Jul 14 03:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`06800000 fffff880`06836000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`068c9000 fffff880`06961000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 10:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`06961000 fffff880`069d2000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 20:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff960`00060000 fffff960`0036f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`00420000 fffff960`0042a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`006b0000 fffff960`006d7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`017f1000 fffff880`017ff000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0149c000 fffff880`014a8000   dump_ataport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013d6000 fffff880`013df000   dump_atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013df000 fffff880`013f2000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01057000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`04f9e000 fffff880`04fe3000   ae7di75h ae7di75h.SYS Wed Jul 15 00:12:55 2009 (4A5CF4D7)
fffff880`02d64000 fffff880`02dee000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04816000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e0b000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 20:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00fc3000 fffff880`00fcc000   atapi    atapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fcc000 fffff880`00ff6000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`04376000 fffff880`04398000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Fri Jan 29 03:03:36 2010 (4B6233E8)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e34000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Wed Feb 03 05:23:59 2010 (4B68EC4F)
fffff880`048b1000 fffff880`04f15000   atipmdag atipmdag.sys Wed Feb 03 06:21:24 2010 (4B68F9C4)
fffff880`016be000 fffff880`016c5000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03faa000 fffff880`03fbb000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Tue Jul 14 02:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`02adb000 fffff880`02af9000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`006b0000 fffff960`006d7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`00db2000 fffff880`00ddc000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Tue Jul 14 04:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01230000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00d54000 fffff880`00db2000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01521000 fffff880`01594000   cng      cng.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`04fe3000 fffff880`04ff3000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`066a6000 fffff880`066b4000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03f09000 fffff880`03f8c000   csc      csc.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03f8c000 fffff880`03faa000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03efa000 fffff880`03f09000   discache discache.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01486000 fffff880`0149c000   disk     disk.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`043d5000 fffff880`043f7000   drmk     drmk.sys     Tue Jul 14 04:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`066c0000 fffff880`066c9000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`066b4000 fffff880`066c0000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`066c9000 fffff880`066dc000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0669a000 fffff880`066a6000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`040bf000 fffff880`041b3000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Oct 02 03:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`041b3000 fffff880`041f9000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`02bae000 fffff880`02bfd000   eamon    eamon.sys    Thu Mar 13 17:38:02 2008 (47D94A5A)
fffff880`03eef000 fffff880`03efa000   easdrv   easdrv.sys   Thu Mar 13 17:39:03 2008 (47D94A97)
fffff880`02d57000 fffff880`02d64000   epfwtdir epfwtdir.sys Thu Mar 13 17:27:44 2008 (47D947F0)
fffff880`06800000 fffff880`06836000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`04098000 fffff880`040a5000   fdc      fdc.sys      Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00cd4000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`04356000 fffff880`04361000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`00e0b000 fffff880`00e57000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`015a5000 fffff880`015af000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0144c000 fffff880`01486000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`015af000 fffff880`015f9000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`031ee000 fffff800`03237000   hal      hal.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04024000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`0673c000 fffff880`06755000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`06755000 fffff880`0675d080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`0672e000 fffff880`0673c000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`02a13000 fffff880`02adb000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`016b5000 fffff880`016be000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`04f71000 fffff880`04f8f000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03fe1000 fffff880`03ff7000   intelppm intelppm.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04f8f000 fffff880`04f9e000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00ba8000 fffff800`00bb2000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`042a7000 fffff880`042ea000   ks       ks.sys       Tue Jul 14 03:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`01507000 fffff880`01521000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01660000 fffff880`0168b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`043f7000 fffff880`043fc200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`0676d000 fffff880`06782000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`066ea000 fffff880`0670d000   luafv    luafv.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00cfc000 fffff880`00d40000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Tue Jul 14 04:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`066dc000 fffff880`066ea000   monitor  monitor.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03e4e000 fffff880`03e5d000   mouclass mouclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06760000 fffff880`0676d000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00fa9000 fffff880`00fc3000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02af9000 fffff880`02b11000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`02b11000 fffff880`02b3e000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 08 05:38:26 2010 (4B46A8B2)
fffff880`02b3e000 fffff880`02b8b000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jan 08 05:38:32 2010 (4B46A8B8)
fffff880`02b8b000 fffff880`02bae000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Jul 14 02:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`02d10000 fffff880`02d1b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01057000 fffff880`01061000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`014a9000 fffff880`01507000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`03ee4000 fffff880`03eef000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Tue Jul 14 02:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`016a3000 fffff880`016b5000   mup      mup.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`016c5000 fffff880`017b7000   ndis     ndis.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`040b1000 fffff880`040bd000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0483a000 fffff880`04869000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04361000 fffff880`04376000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02c74000 fffff880`02c83000   netbios  netbios.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c45000   netbt    netbt.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01660000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Tue Jul 14 02:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`02d1b000 fffff880`02d2c000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03ed8000 fffff880`03ee4000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c11000 fffff800`031ee000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Jul 14 02:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01233000 fffff880`013d6000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013f2000 fffff880`013fb000   Null     Null.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02c4e000 fffff880`02c74000   pacer    pacer.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`04f54000 fffff880`04f71000   parport  parport.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00f0c000 fffff880`00f21000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`0106e000 fffff880`010a1000   pci      pci.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f92000 fffff880`00f99000   pciide   pciide.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00f99000 fffff880`00fa9000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01594000 fffff880`015a5000   pcw      pcw.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`042a6000   peauth   peauth.sys   Tue Jul 14 04:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04398000 fffff880`043d5000   portcls  portcls.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00d40000 fffff880`00d54000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`04816000 fffff880`0483a000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04869000 fffff880`04884000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04884000 fffff880`048a5000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03e34000 fffff880`03e4e000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03e87000 fffff880`03ed8000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`048a5000 fffff880`048b0000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`00ff6000 fffff880`00fff000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02cfe000 fffff880`02d07000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02d07000 fffff880`02d10000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`017b7000 fffff880`017f1000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`06782000 fffff880`0679a000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04f15000 fffff880`04f54000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 19:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`0647c000 fffff880`06699300   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 08 12:20:05 2009 (4B1E2855)
fffff880`011d1000 fffff880`01200000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a0b000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 15:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`040a5000 fffff880`040b1000   serenum  serenum.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02c83000 fffff880`02ca0000   serial   serial.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0169b000 fffff880`016a3000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 19:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`06961000 fffff880`069d2000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 20:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`010a2000 fffff880`011c8000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 22:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`068c9000 fffff880`06961000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 10:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`06469000   srv2     srv2.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`0679a000 fffff880`067c7000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 10:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`040bd000 fffff880`040be480   swenum   swenum.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01801000 fffff880`019fe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`067c7000 fffff880`067d9000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Tue Jul 14 03:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`02d4a000 fffff880`02d57000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Tue Jul 14 02:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02d2c000 fffff880`02d4a000   tdx      tdx.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02cbb000 fffff880`02ccf000   termdd   termdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00420000 fffff960`0042a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03fbb000 fffff880`03fe1000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`042ea000 fffff880`042fc000   umbus    umbus.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`0675e000 fffff880`0675ff00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04087000 fffff880`04098000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`042fc000 fffff880`04356000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04031000 fffff880`04087000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`04024000 fffff880`04031000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`01061000 fffff880`0106e000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00ddc000 fffff880`00dea000   vga      vga.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`00cd4000 fffff880`00cf9000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`0168b000 fffff880`0169b000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Tue Jul 14 02:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00f21000 fffff880`00f36000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00f36000 fffff880`00f92000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0144c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`02ca0000 fffff880`02cbb000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`00dea000 fffff880`00dfa000   watchdog watchdog.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e59000 fffff880`00efd000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Tue Jul 14 02:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00efd000 fffff880`00f0c000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02c45000 fffff880`02c4e000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00060000 fffff960`0036f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`011c8000 fffff880`011d1000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`0670d000 fffff880`0672e000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`017f1000 fffff880`017ff000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0149c000 fffff880`014a8000   dump_ataport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013d6000 fffff880`013df000   dump_atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013df000 fffff880`013f2000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
```


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

jcgriff2 said:


> Please go ahead and run the Driver Verifier.
> 
> I also still see eamon.sys w/ early 2008 date on it. Has ESET ESS been removed?
> .
> `


Did not remove it yet.
I backed up my data and now going to create a restore point and start the driver verifier... hopefully I'll be posting here again shortly.


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok, first BSOD with Driver Verifier On. occurs when windows starts had to restore to the restore point.


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.10.0003.233 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c62000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e9fe50
Debug session time: Fri Mar  5 15:42:45.151 2010 (GMT+2)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:24.197
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
............
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd7018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck C4, {f6, 1c8, fffffa800696bb30, fffff88003a26d6f}

*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for eamon.sys - 
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd7018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd7018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : eamon.sys ( eamon+3d6f )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v; kv; k; r; lmnt; lmntsm
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
A device driver attempting to corrupt the system has been caught.  This is
because the driver was specified in the registry as being suspect (by the
administrator) and the kernel has enabled substantial checking of this driver.
If the driver attempts to corrupt the system, bugchecks 0xC4, 0xC1 and 0xA will
be among the most commonly seen crashes.
        Parameter 1 = 0x1000 .. 0x1020 - deadlock verifier error codes.
               Typically the code is 0x1001 (deadlock detected) and you can
               issue a '!deadlock' KD command to get more information.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000000000f6, subclass of driver violation.
Arg2: 00000000000001c8
Arg3: fffffa800696bb30
Arg4: fffff88003a26d6f

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd7018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd7018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_f6

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8000315d3dc to fffff80002cd3f00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0687df48 fffff800`0315d3dc : 00000000`000000c4 00000000`000000f6 00000000`000001c8 fffffa80`0696bb30 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0687df50 fffff800`03172ae4 : 00000000`000001c8 fffffa80`0696bb30 00000000`00000004 00000000`00000000 : nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x3c
fffff880`0687df90 fffff800`02f2e720 : fffff800`02fc5540 fffff880`0687e190 fffff880`0687e300 fffff880`0687e5f0 : nt!VfCheckUserHandle+0x1b4
fffff880`0687e070 fffff800`02fb4928 : fffff800`02cd3100 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`037444b0 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x2105e
fffff880`0687e140 fffff800`02cd3153 : 00000000`000001c8 fffff880`0687e550 fffff880`0687e5f0 fffff880`00000008 : nt!NtQueryInformationFile+0x1e4
fffff880`0687e280 fffff800`02ccf6f0 : fffff800`031622c2 fffff980`00000160 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
fffff880`0687e488 fffff800`031622c2 : fffff980`00000160 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`00000000 00000000`000000bc : nt!KiServiceLinkage
fffff880`0687e490 fffff880`03a26d6f : 00000000`00000160 00000000`00100001 fffff980`0a4ccf40 00000000`00000000 : nt!VfZwQueryInformationFile+0x62
fffff880`0687e4d0 fffff880`03a28c72 : 00000000`000001c8 00000000`ff646f4e fffff980`0a4ccf68 00000000`00780050 : eamon+0x3d6f
fffff880`0687e5e0 fffff880`03a272f5 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`00000000 fffff980`0a4ccf40 fffffa80`06a68790 : eamon+0x5c72
fffff880`0687e640 fffff800`03179c16 : fffffa80`06a68700 fffffa80`06a68790 fffffa80`06a5fa20 fffffa80`06a68b78 : eamon+0x42f5
fffff880`0687e6c0 fffff800`02fd4477 : 00000000`00000005 fffff800`02fd3ed0 fffffa80`05f84010 fffffa80`062591c0 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`0687e720 fffff800`02fca764 : fffffa80`050fccd0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06253010 00000000`00000001 : nt!IopParseDevice+0x5a7
fffff880`0687e8b0 fffff800`02fcf876 : fffffa80`06253010 fffff880`0687ea30 00000000`00000040 fffffa80`037444b0 : nt!ObpLookupObjectName+0x585
fffff880`0687e9b0 fffff800`02fd6587 : 00000000`000007ff 00000000`00000001 fffff8a0`02203e01 00000000`00000000 : nt!ObOpenObjectByName+0x306
fffff880`0687ea80 fffff800`02fe0198 : 00000000`0029cda0 fffff8a0`80100080 fffff8a0`0238c720 00000000`0029cd68 : nt!IopCreateFile+0x2b7
fffff880`0687eb20 fffff800`02cd3153 : fffff8a0`02bff000 fffff8a0`02239000 fffff8a0`02155000 fffff8a0`00076000 : nt!NtCreateFile+0x78
fffff880`0687ebb0 00000000`77a8040a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0029cc78 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x77a8040a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
eamon+3d6f
fffff880`03a26d6f 3bc7            cmp     eax,edi

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  8

SYMBOL_NAME:  eamon+3d6f

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: eamon

IMAGE_NAME:  eamon.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  47d94a5a

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_f6_VRF_eamon+3d6f

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_f6_VRF_eamon+3d6f

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`0687df48 fffff800`0315d3dc : 00000000`000000c4 00000000`000000f6 00000000`000001c8 fffffa80`0696bb30 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0687df50 fffff800`03172ae4 : 00000000`000001c8 fffffa80`0696bb30 00000000`00000004 00000000`00000000 : nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x3c
fffff880`0687df90 fffff800`02f2e720 : fffff800`02fc5540 fffff880`0687e190 fffff880`0687e300 fffff880`0687e5f0 : nt!VfCheckUserHandle+0x1b4
fffff880`0687e070 fffff800`02fb4928 : fffff800`02cd3100 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`037444b0 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x2105e
fffff880`0687e140 fffff800`02cd3153 : 00000000`000001c8 fffff880`0687e550 fffff880`0687e5f0 fffff880`00000008 : nt!NtQueryInformationFile+0x1e4
fffff880`0687e280 fffff800`02ccf6f0 : fffff800`031622c2 fffff980`00000160 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`0687e2f0)
fffff880`0687e488 fffff800`031622c2 : fffff980`00000160 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`00000000 00000000`000000bc : nt!KiServiceLinkage
fffff880`0687e490 fffff880`03a26d6f : 00000000`00000160 00000000`00100001 fffff980`0a4ccf40 00000000`00000000 : nt!VfZwQueryInformationFile+0x62
fffff880`0687e4d0 fffff880`03a28c72 : 00000000`000001c8 00000000`ff646f4e fffff980`0a4ccf68 00000000`00780050 : eamon+0x3d6f
fffff880`0687e5e0 fffff880`03a272f5 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`00000000 fffff980`0a4ccf40 fffffa80`06a68790 : eamon+0x5c72
fffff880`0687e640 fffff800`03179c16 : fffffa80`06a68700 fffffa80`06a68790 fffffa80`06a5fa20 fffffa80`06a68b78 : eamon+0x42f5
fffff880`0687e6c0 fffff800`02fd4477 : 00000000`00000005 fffff800`02fd3ed0 fffffa80`05f84010 fffffa80`062591c0 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`0687e720 fffff800`02fca764 : fffffa80`050fccd0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06253010 00000000`00000001 : nt!IopParseDevice+0x5a7
fffff880`0687e8b0 fffff800`02fcf876 : fffffa80`06253010 fffff880`0687ea30 00000000`00000040 fffffa80`037444b0 : nt!ObpLookupObjectName+0x585
fffff880`0687e9b0 fffff800`02fd6587 : 00000000`000007ff 00000000`00000001 fffff8a0`02203e01 00000000`00000000 : nt!ObOpenObjectByName+0x306
fffff880`0687ea80 fffff800`02fe0198 : 00000000`0029cda0 fffff8a0`80100080 fffff8a0`0238c720 00000000`0029cd68 : nt!IopCreateFile+0x2b7
fffff880`0687eb20 fffff800`02cd3153 : fffff8a0`02bff000 fffff8a0`02239000 fffff8a0`02155000 fffff8a0`00076000 : nt!NtCreateFile+0x78
fffff880`0687ebb0 00000000`77a8040a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`0687ec20)
00000000`0029cc78 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x77a8040a
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`0687df48 fffff800`0315d3dc nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0687df50 fffff800`03172ae4 nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x3c
fffff880`0687df90 fffff800`02f2e720 nt!VfCheckUserHandle+0x1b4
fffff880`0687e070 fffff800`02fb4928 nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x2105e
fffff880`0687e140 fffff800`02cd3153 nt!NtQueryInformationFile+0x1e4
fffff880`0687e280 fffff800`02ccf6f0 nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
fffff880`0687e488 fffff800`031622c2 nt!KiServiceLinkage
fffff880`0687e490 fffff880`03a26d6f nt!VfZwQueryInformationFile+0x62
fffff880`0687e4d0 fffff880`03a28c72 eamon+0x3d6f
fffff880`0687e5e0 fffff880`03a272f5 eamon+0x5c72
fffff880`0687e640 fffff800`03179c16 eamon+0x42f5
fffff880`0687e6c0 fffff800`02fd4477 nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`0687e720 fffff800`02fca764 nt!IopParseDevice+0x5a7
fffff880`0687e8b0 fffff800`02fcf876 nt!ObpLookupObjectName+0x585
fffff880`0687e9b0 fffff800`02fd6587 nt!ObOpenObjectByName+0x306
fffff880`0687ea80 fffff800`02fe0198 nt!IopCreateFile+0x2b7
fffff880`0687eb20 fffff800`02cd3153 nt!NtCreateFile+0x78
fffff880`0687ebb0 00000000`77a8040a nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0029cc78 00000000`00000000 0x77a8040a
rax=fffff88003a26d6f rbx=00000000000000c4 rcx=00000000000000c4
rdx=00000000000000f6 rsi=0000000000000004 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002cd3f00 rsp=fffff8800687df48 rbp=00000000000001c8
 r8=00000000000001c8  r9=fffffa800696bb30 r10=fffff800031aacac
r11=000000000000000d r12=0000000000000000 r13=00000000000001c8
r14=0000000000000000 r15=fffffa800696bb30
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02cd3f00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`0687df50=00000000000000c4
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bb4000 fffff800`00bbe000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02c19000 fffff800`02c62000   hal      hal.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff800`02c62000 fffff800`0323f000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Jul 14 02:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c09000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`00c09000 fffff880`00c4d000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Tue Jul 14 04:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`00c4d000 fffff880`00c61000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c61000 fffff880`00cbf000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00cbf000 fffff880`00d7f000   CI       CI.dll       Tue Jul 14 04:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00d7f000 fffff880`00dae000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`00dae000 fffff880`00dd8000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00dd8000 fffff880`00dfd000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e10000   watchdog watchdog.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e10000 fffff880`00eb4000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Tue Jul 14 02:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00eb4000 fffff880`00ec3000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00ec3000 fffff880`00fe9000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 22:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`00fe9000 fffff880`00ff2000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00ff2000 fffff880`01000000   vga      vga.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01009000   atapi    atapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01009000 fffff880`01033000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`01033000 fffff880`0103e000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 20:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`0103e000 fffff880`0108a000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`0108a000 fffff880`0109e000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010a2000 fffff880`010f9000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`010f9000 fffff880`01103000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01103000 fffff880`01110000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01110000 fffff880`01143000   pci      pci.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`01143000 fffff880`01158000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01158000 fffff880`0116d000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0116d000 fffff880`011c9000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`011c9000 fffff880`011d0000   pciide   pciide.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`011d0000 fffff880`011e0000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`011e0000 fffff880`011fa000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01205000 fffff880`013a8000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013a8000 fffff880`013d8000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`013f4000 fffff880`013fd000   Null     Null.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01416000   disk     disk.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01433000 fffff880`01491000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`01491000 fffff880`014ab000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`014ab000 fffff880`0151e000   cng      cng.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`0151e000 fffff880`0152f000   pcw      pcw.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0152f000 fffff880`01539000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01539000 fffff880`01585000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`01585000 fffff880`015bf000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`015bf000 fffff880`015f9000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`015f9000 fffff880`01600000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0162b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0162b000 fffff880`01675000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`01675000 fffff880`01685000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Tue Jul 14 02:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`01685000 fffff880`0168d000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 19:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0168d000 fffff880`0169f000   mup      mup.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`016a4000 fffff880`01796000   ndis     ndis.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`01796000 fffff880`017f6000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Tue Jul 14 02:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`017f6000 fffff880`017ff000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01803000 fffff880`01a00000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`02c25000 fffff880`02c2e000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02c2e000 fffff880`02c37000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`02c37000 fffff880`02c42000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`02c42000 fffff880`02c53000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02c53000 fffff880`02c71000   tdx      tdx.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02c71000 fffff880`02c7e000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Tue Jul 14 02:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02c7e000 fffff880`02c8b000   epfwtdir epfwtdir.sys Thu Mar 13 17:27:44 2008 (47D947F0)
fffff880`02c8b000 fffff880`02d15000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02d15000 fffff880`02d5a000   netbt    netbt.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02d5a000 fffff880`02d63000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d63000 fffff880`02d89000   pacer    pacer.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`02d89000 fffff880`02d98000   netbios  netbios.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d98000 fffff880`02db5000   serial   serial.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`02db5000 fffff880`02dd0000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02dd0000 fffff880`02de4000   termdd   termdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a23000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Jul 14 02:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`03a23000 fffff880`03a72000   eamon    eamon.sys    Thu Mar 13 17:38:02 2008 (47D94A5A)
fffff880`03a76000 fffff880`03b3e000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`03b3e000 fffff880`03b5c000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`03b5c000 fffff880`03b74000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`03b74000 fffff880`03ba1000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 08 05:38:26 2010 (4B46A8B2)
fffff880`03ba1000 fffff880`03bee000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jan 08 05:38:32 2010 (4B46A8B8)
fffff880`03e29000 fffff880`03e7a000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03e7a000 fffff880`03e86000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03e86000 fffff880`03e91000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Tue Jul 14 02:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03e91000 fffff880`03e9c000   easdrv   easdrv.sys   Thu Mar 13 17:39:03 2008 (47D94A97)
fffff880`03e9c000 fffff880`03eab000   discache discache.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03eab000 fffff880`03f2e000   csc      csc.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03f2e000 fffff880`03f4c000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03f4c000 fffff880`03f5d000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Tue Jul 14 02:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03f5d000 fffff880`03f83000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03f83000 fffff880`03f99000   intelppm intelppm.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03f99000 fffff880`03fcd000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Wed Feb 03 05:23:59 2010 (4B68EC4F)
fffff880`03fcd000 fffff880`03fe7000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03fe7000 fffff880`03ff6000   mouclass mouclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0403f000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 19:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`04049000 fffff880`0413d000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Oct 02 03:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`0413d000 fffff880`04183000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`04183000 fffff880`041a7000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`041a7000 fffff880`041b4000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`041b4000 fffff880`041c5000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`041c5000 fffff880`041d2000   fdc      fdc.sys      Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`041d2000 fffff880`041de000   serenum  serenum.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`041de000 fffff880`041fb000   parport  parport.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`041fb000 fffff880`041fc480   swenum   swenum.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04222000   drmk     drmk.sys     Tue Jul 14 04:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04222000 fffff880`04227200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`042be000 fffff880`04301000   ks       ks.sys       Tue Jul 14 03:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`04301000 fffff880`04313000   umbus    umbus.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04313000 fffff880`0436d000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`0436d000 fffff880`04378000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`04378000 fffff880`0438d000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`0438d000 fffff880`043af000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Fri Jan 29 03:03:36 2010 (4B6233E8)
fffff880`043af000 fffff880`043ec000   portcls  portcls.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04810000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04810000 fffff880`04826000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`04826000 fffff880`0484a000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0484a000 fffff880`04856000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04856000 fffff880`04885000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04885000 fffff880`048a0000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`048a0000 fffff880`048c1000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`048c1000 fffff880`048cc000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`048cc000 fffff880`04f30000   atipmdag atipmdag.sys Wed Feb 03 06:21:24 2010 (4B68F9C4)
fffff880`04f30000 fffff880`04f86000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`04f86000 fffff880`04fa4000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04fa4000 fffff880`04fb3000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04fb3000 fffff880`04ff8000   a311gn25 a311gn25.SYS Wed Jul 15 00:12:55 2009 (4A5CF4D7)
fffff880`064a6000 fffff880`066c3300   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 08 12:20:05 2009 (4B1E2855)
fffff880`066c4000 fffff880`066d0000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`066d0000 fffff880`066de000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`066de000 fffff880`066ea000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`066ea000 fffff880`066f3000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`066f3000 fffff880`06706000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06706000 fffff880`06714000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`06714000 fffff880`0672d000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`0672d000 fffff880`06735080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06736000 fffff880`06737f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`06738000 fffff880`06745000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`06745000 fffff880`06753000   monitor  monitor.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`06753000 fffff880`06776000   luafv    luafv.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`06776000 fffff880`06797000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`06797000 fffff880`067ac000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`067ac000 fffff880`067c4000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff960`00060000 fffff960`0036f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`00450000 fffff960`0045a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00730000 fffff960`00757000   cdd      cdd.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01416000 fffff880`01424000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01424000 fffff880`01430000   dump_ataport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013d8000 fffff880`013e1000   dump_atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013e1000 fffff880`013f4000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`04fb3000 fffff880`04ff8000   a311gn25 a311gn25.SYS Wed Jul 15 00:12:55 2009 (4A5CF4D7)
fffff880`010a2000 fffff880`010f9000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02c8b000 fffff880`02d15000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04810000 fffff880`04826000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`01033000 fffff880`0103e000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 20:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01009000   atapi    atapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01009000 fffff880`01033000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`0438d000 fffff880`043af000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Fri Jan 29 03:03:36 2010 (4B6233E8)
fffff880`03f99000 fffff880`03fcd000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Wed Feb 03 05:23:59 2010 (4B68EC4F)
fffff880`048cc000 fffff880`04f30000   atipmdag atipmdag.sys Wed Feb 03 06:21:24 2010 (4B68F9C4)
fffff880`015f9000 fffff880`01600000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03f4c000 fffff880`03f5d000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Tue Jul 14 02:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03b3e000 fffff880`03b5c000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00730000 fffff960`00757000   cdd      cdd.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`00dae000 fffff880`00dd8000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00cbf000 fffff880`00d7f000   CI       CI.dll       Tue Jul 14 04:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`013a8000 fffff880`013d8000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c61000 fffff880`00cbf000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`014ab000 fffff880`0151e000   cng      cng.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04810000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`066d0000 fffff880`066de000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03eab000 fffff880`03f2e000   csc      csc.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03f2e000 fffff880`03f4c000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03e9c000 fffff880`03eab000   discache discache.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01416000   disk     disk.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04222000   drmk     drmk.sys     Tue Jul 14 04:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`066ea000 fffff880`066f3000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`066de000 fffff880`066ea000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`066f3000 fffff880`06706000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`066c4000 fffff880`066d0000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04049000 fffff880`0413d000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Oct 02 03:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`0413d000 fffff880`04183000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`03a23000 fffff880`03a72000   eamon    eamon.sys    Thu Mar 13 17:38:02 2008 (47D94A5A)
fffff880`03e91000 fffff880`03e9c000   easdrv   easdrv.sys   Thu Mar 13 17:39:03 2008 (47D94A97)
fffff880`02c7e000 fffff880`02c8b000   epfwtdir epfwtdir.sys Thu Mar 13 17:27:44 2008 (47D947F0)
fffff880`041c5000 fffff880`041d2000   fdc      fdc.sys      Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`0108a000 fffff880`0109e000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0436d000 fffff880`04378000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`0103e000 fffff880`0108a000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`0152f000 fffff880`01539000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`015bf000 fffff880`015f9000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0162b000 fffff880`01675000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`02c19000 fffff800`02c62000   hal      hal.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`04183000 fffff880`041a7000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`06714000 fffff880`0672d000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`0672d000 fffff880`06735080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06706000 fffff880`06714000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`03a76000 fffff880`03b3e000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`017f6000 fffff880`017ff000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`04f86000 fffff880`04fa4000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03f83000 fffff880`03f99000   intelppm intelppm.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04fa4000 fffff880`04fb3000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00bb4000 fffff800`00bbe000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`042be000 fffff880`04301000   ks       ks.sys       Tue Jul 14 03:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`01491000 fffff880`014ab000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0162b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`04222000 fffff880`04227200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`06797000 fffff880`067ac000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06753000 fffff880`06776000   luafv    luafv.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c09000 fffff880`00c4d000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Tue Jul 14 04:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`06745000 fffff880`06753000   monitor  monitor.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`03fe7000 fffff880`03ff6000   mouclass mouclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06738000 fffff880`06745000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`011e0000 fffff880`011fa000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03b5c000 fffff880`03b74000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`03b74000 fffff880`03ba1000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 08 05:38:26 2010 (4B46A8B2)
fffff880`03ba1000 fffff880`03bee000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jan 08 05:38:32 2010 (4B46A8B8)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a23000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Jul 14 02:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`02c37000 fffff880`02c42000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`010f9000 fffff880`01103000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01433000 fffff880`01491000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`03e86000 fffff880`03e91000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Tue Jul 14 02:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0168d000 fffff880`0169f000   mup      mup.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`016a4000 fffff880`01796000   ndis     ndis.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`0484a000 fffff880`04856000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04856000 fffff880`04885000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04378000 fffff880`0438d000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02d89000 fffff880`02d98000   netbios  netbios.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d15000 fffff880`02d5a000   netbt    netbt.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01796000 fffff880`017f6000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Tue Jul 14 02:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`02c42000 fffff880`02c53000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03e7a000 fffff880`03e86000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c62000 fffff800`0323f000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Jul 14 02:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01205000 fffff880`013a8000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013f4000 fffff880`013fd000   Null     Null.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02d63000 fffff880`02d89000   pacer    pacer.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`041de000 fffff880`041fb000   parport  parport.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01143000 fffff880`01158000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01110000 fffff880`01143000   pci      pci.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`011c9000 fffff880`011d0000   pciide   pciide.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`011d0000 fffff880`011e0000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0151e000 fffff880`0152f000   pcw      pcw.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`043af000 fffff880`043ec000   portcls  portcls.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c4d000 fffff880`00c61000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`04826000 fffff880`0484a000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04885000 fffff880`048a0000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`048a0000 fffff880`048c1000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03fcd000 fffff880`03fe7000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03e29000 fffff880`03e7a000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`048c1000 fffff880`048cc000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c09000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02c25000 fffff880`02c2e000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02c2e000 fffff880`02c37000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01585000 fffff880`015bf000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`067ac000 fffff880`067c4000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0403f000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 19:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`064a6000 fffff880`066c3300   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 08 12:20:05 2009 (4B1E2855)
fffff880`00d7f000 fffff880`00dae000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`041d2000 fffff880`041de000   serenum  serenum.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02d98000 fffff880`02db5000   serial   serial.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01685000 fffff880`0168d000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 19:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`00ec3000 fffff880`00fe9000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 22:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`041fb000 fffff880`041fc480   swenum   swenum.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01803000 fffff880`01a00000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`02c71000 fffff880`02c7e000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Tue Jul 14 02:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02c53000 fffff880`02c71000   tdx      tdx.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02dd0000 fffff880`02de4000   termdd   termdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00450000 fffff960`0045a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03f5d000 fffff880`03f83000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`04301000 fffff880`04313000   umbus    umbus.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`06736000 fffff880`06737f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`041b4000 fffff880`041c5000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04313000 fffff880`0436d000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04f30000 fffff880`04f86000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`041a7000 fffff880`041b4000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`01103000 fffff880`01110000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00ff2000 fffff880`01000000   vga      vga.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`00dd8000 fffff880`00dfd000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01675000 fffff880`01685000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Tue Jul 14 02:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`01158000 fffff880`0116d000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0116d000 fffff880`011c9000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01539000 fffff880`01585000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`02db5000 fffff880`02dd0000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e10000   watchdog watchdog.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e10000 fffff880`00eb4000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Tue Jul 14 02:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00eb4000 fffff880`00ec3000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02d5a000 fffff880`02d63000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00060000 fffff960`0036f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`00fe9000 fffff880`00ff2000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`06776000 fffff880`06797000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01416000 fffff880`01424000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01424000 fffff880`01430000   dump_ataport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013d8000 fffff880`013e1000   dump_atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013e1000 fffff880`013f4000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
```

I would now uninstall the Eset (eamon.sys is part of it), install MS Sec. essentials and try the driver verifier again.


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

Uninstalled the eset, installed the ms sec. ess.
activated the driver verifier and now my machine runs for about an hour, in which I activated the "Video Card Stability Test" benchmark, played a movie opened chrome and IE on the regular sites I browse ... copied some files over the net... no BSOD.

I still don't think it is the eset alone that causes BSODs (since on my previous OS installation I did not have Eset and I have ~9 BSODs in 2 month since the machine was installed).

Will keep the post updated on any developments.


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello again.

Got another BSOD - this time the pc was idle for ~24 hours, then was used for some browsing, then was left alone for ~2 hours, and again was used for browsing (with chrome. I'll stop using it... I just need to know that chrome is the cause and not my video adapter hardware/driver, on the Mem dump I saw


> DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT


) and then I got the following:


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.10.0003.233 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c0f000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e4ce50
Debug session time: Sun Mar  7 01:06:36.691 2010 (GMT+2)
System Uptime: 1 days 8:54:31.424
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
......................
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {fffffaa4c0dc2130, 2, 1, fffff80002ca635f}

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiReplenishPageSlist+100 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v; kv; k; r; lmnt; lmntsm
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffaa4c0dc2130, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff80002ca635f, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

WRITE_ADDRESS:  fffffaa4c0dc2130 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!MiReplenishPageSlist+100
fffff800`02ca635f f00fba6b1000    lock bts dword ptr [rbx+10h],0

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88007a9b2a0 -- (.trap 0xfffff88007a9b2a0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=00000000042dbfc0 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=000000000000002f
rdx=0000000000000078 rsi=000000000070a2c0 rdi=000000007efdd000
rip=000000006dc97fe6 rsp=000000000029e974 rbp=000000000029e978
 r8=000000000000002b  r9=0000000075b90f09 r10=0000000000000000
r11=0000000000000206 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
0023:6dc97fe6 ??              ???
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002c80469 to fffff80002c80f00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`07a9ace8 fffff800`02c80469 : 00000000`0000000a fffffaa4`c0dc2130 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`07a9acf0 fffff800`02c7f0e0 : 00000000`00000068 fffffaa4`c0dc2120 00000000`00000001 fffff800`02c8cb02 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`07a9ae30 fffff800`02ca635f : 00000000`0029eb04 00000000`00050000 00000000`00000068 00000000`000bcd50 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`07a9afc0 fffff800`02ca688f : fffff800`02eb9840 00000000`00000006 fffffa80`01510920 fffffa80`01821120 : nt!MiReplenishPageSlist+0x100
fffff880`07a9b020 fffff800`02c9c27a : fffff680`000216e0 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 ffffffff`ffffffff : nt!MiRemoveAnyPage+0x24f
fffff880`07a9b140 fffff800`02c7efee : 00000000`00000001 00000000`000017f8 00000000`0070a201 00000000`00000020 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x169a
fffff880`07a9b2a0 00000000`6dc97fe6 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
00000000`0029e974 fffff800`02c78840 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x6dc97fe6
fffff880`07a9b690 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`031f3b7f 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiCallUserMode


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!MiReplenishPageSlist+100
fffff800`02ca635f f00fba6b1000    lock bts dword ptr [rbx+10h],0

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!MiReplenishPageSlist+100

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_VRF_nt!MiReplenishPageSlist+100

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_VRF_nt!MiReplenishPageSlist+100

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`07a9ace8 fffff800`02c80469 : 00000000`0000000a fffffaa4`c0dc2130 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`07a9acf0 fffff800`02c7f0e0 : 00000000`00000068 fffffaa4`c0dc2120 00000000`00000001 fffff800`02c8cb02 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`07a9ae30 fffff800`02ca635f : 00000000`0029eb04 00000000`00050000 00000000`00000068 00000000`000bcd50 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`07a9ae30)
fffff880`07a9afc0 fffff800`02ca688f : fffff800`02eb9840 00000000`00000006 fffffa80`01510920 fffffa80`01821120 : nt!MiReplenishPageSlist+0x100
fffff880`07a9b020 fffff800`02c9c27a : fffff680`000216e0 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 ffffffff`ffffffff : nt!MiRemoveAnyPage+0x24f
fffff880`07a9b140 fffff800`02c7efee : 00000000`00000001 00000000`000017f8 00000000`0070a201 00000000`00000020 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x169a
fffff880`07a9b2a0 00000000`6dc97fe6 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e (TrapFrame @ fffff880`07a9b2a0)
00000000`0029e974 fffff800`02c78840 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x6dc97fe6
fffff880`07a9b690 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`031f3b7f 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiCallUserMode
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`07a9ace8 fffff800`02c80469 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`07a9acf0 fffff800`02c7f0e0 nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`07a9ae30 fffff800`02ca635f nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`07a9afc0 fffff800`02ca688f nt!MiReplenishPageSlist+0x100
fffff880`07a9b020 fffff800`02c9c27a nt!MiRemoveAnyPage+0x24f
fffff880`07a9b140 fffff800`02c7efee nt!MmAccessFault+0x169a
fffff880`07a9b2a0 00000000`6dc97fe6 nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
00000000`0029e974 fffff800`02c78840 0x6dc97fe6
fffff880`07a9b690 00000000`00000000 nt!KiCallUserMode
rax=fffff88007a9adf0 rbx=fffffaa4c0dc2120 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=fffffaa4c0dc2130 rsi=0000000000000001 rdi=0000000000000006
rip=fffff80002c80f00 rsp=fffff88007a9ace8 rbp=fffff88007a9aeb0
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000001 r10=fffff80002ca635f
r11=fffff6fb7ea93030 r12=0000000000000006 r13=fffffa8001821120
r14=0000058000000000 r15=2aaaaaaaaaaaaaab
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0000  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02c80f00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:fffff880`07a9acf0=000000000000000a
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00b9a000 fffff800`00ba4000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02c0f000 fffff800`031ec000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Jul 14 02:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff800`031ec000 fffff800`03235000   hal      hal.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c2a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c42000 fffff880`00c86000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Tue Jul 14 04:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`00c86000 fffff880`00c9a000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c9a000 fffff880`00cf8000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00cf8000 fffff880`00db8000   CI       CI.dll       Tue Jul 14 04:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00db8000 fffff880`00de8000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00e5c000 fffff880`00e76000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00e76000 fffff880`00e7f000   atapi    atapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e7f000 fffff880`00ea9000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00ea9000 fffff880`00eb4000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 20:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00eba000 fffff880`00f5e000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Tue Jul 14 02:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f5e000 fffff880`00f6d000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f6d000 fffff880`00fa0000   pci      pci.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fa0000 fffff880`00fb5000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00fb5000 fffff880`00fef000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0102f000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`0102f000 fffff880`01086000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`01086000 fffff880`01090000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01090000 fffff880`0109d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`0109d000 fffff880`010b2000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`010b2000 fffff880`010b9000   pciide   pciide.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`010bd000 fffff880`011e3000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 22:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`011e3000 fffff880`011ec000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`011ec000 fffff880`011fc000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0124c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`0124c000 fffff880`01286000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`012a8000 fffff880`012f4000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`012f4000 fffff880`01308000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01308000 fffff880`01366000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`01366000 fffff880`013d9000   cng      cng.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01411000   pcw      pcw.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01411000 fffff880`0141b000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`0141b000 fffff880`01431000   disk     disk.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0143d000 fffff880`015e0000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`015e0000 fffff880`015fa000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01660000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Tue Jul 14 02:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01660000 fffff880`0168b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0168b000 fffff880`0169b000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`0169b000 fffff880`016a3000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 19:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`016a3000 fffff880`016b5000   mup      mup.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`016b5000 fffff880`016be000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`016c3000 fffff880`017b5000   ndis     ndis.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`017b5000 fffff880`017ff000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`01802000 fffff880`019ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c8a000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02c8a000 fffff880`02c99000   netbios  netbios.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02c9c000 fffff880`02cc9000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Sat Nov 21 04:56:47 2009 (4B0756EF)
fffff880`02cc9000 fffff880`02cd2000   Null     Null.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02cd2000 fffff880`02cd9000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02cd9000 fffff880`02ce7000   vga      vga.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02ce7000 fffff880`02d0c000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`02d0c000 fffff880`02d1c000   watchdog watchdog.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`02d1c000 fffff880`02d25000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02d25000 fffff880`02d2e000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02d2e000 fffff880`02d37000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`02d37000 fffff880`02d42000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`02d42000 fffff880`02d53000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02d53000 fffff880`02d71000   tdx      tdx.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02d71000 fffff880`02d7e000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Tue Jul 14 02:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02d7e000 fffff880`02dc3000   netbt    netbt.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02dc3000 fffff880`02dcc000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02dcc000 fffff880`02df2000   pacer    pacer.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a69000   srv2     srv2.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`03a72000 fffff880`03abf000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jan 08 05:38:32 2010 (4B46A8B8)
fffff880`03abf000 fffff880`03ae2000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Jul 14 02:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`03ae2000 fffff880`03b88000   peauth   peauth.sys   Tue Jul 14 04:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`03b88000 fffff880`03b93000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 15:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`03b93000 fffff880`03bc0000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 10:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`03bc0000 fffff880`03bd2000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Tue Jul 14 03:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`03e10000 fffff880`03e2d000   serial   serial.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03e2d000 fffff880`03e48000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`03e48000 fffff880`03e5c000   termdd   termdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`03e5c000 fffff880`03ead000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03ead000 fffff880`03eb9000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03eb9000 fffff880`03ec4000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Tue Jul 14 02:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03ec4000 fffff880`03ed3000   discache discache.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03ed3000 fffff880`03f56000   csc      csc.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03f56000 fffff880`03f74000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03f74000 fffff880`03f85000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Tue Jul 14 02:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03f85000 fffff880`03fab000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03fab000 fffff880`03fc1000   intelppm intelppm.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03fc1000 fffff880`03ff5000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Wed Feb 03 05:23:59 2010 (4B68EC4F)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0400c000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0400c000 fffff880`04100000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Oct 02 03:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04100000 fffff880`04146000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`04146000 fffff880`0416a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`0416a000 fffff880`04177000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04177000 fffff880`041cd000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`041cd000 fffff880`041de000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`041de000 fffff880`041eb000   fdc      fdc.sys      Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`041eb000 fffff880`041f7000   serenum  serenum.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04222000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Fri Jan 29 03:03:36 2010 (4B6233E8)
fffff880`04222000 fffff880`0425f000   portcls  portcls.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`0425f000 fffff880`04281000   drmk     drmk.sys     Tue Jul 14 04:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04281000 fffff880`04286200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04287000 fffff880`042a5000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`042a5000 fffff880`042d2000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 08 05:38:26 2010 (4B46A8B2)
fffff880`042ef000 fffff880`04309000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04309000 fffff880`04314000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`04314000 fffff880`04323000   mouclass mouclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04323000 fffff880`04324480   swenum   swenum.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04325000 fffff880`04368000   ks       ks.sys       Tue Jul 14 03:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`04368000 fffff880`0437a000   umbus    umbus.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`0437a000 fffff880`043d4000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`043d4000 fffff880`043df000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`043df000 fffff880`043f4000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04845000   a2d3txsp a2d3txsp.SYS Wed Jul 15 00:12:55 2009 (4A5CF4D7)
fffff880`04845000 fffff880`04855000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04855000 fffff880`0486b000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0486b000 fffff880`0488f000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0488f000 fffff880`048be000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`048be000 fffff880`048d9000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`048ee000 fffff880`04f52000   atipmdag atipmdag.sys Wed Feb 03 06:21:24 2010 (4B68F9C4)
fffff880`04f52000 fffff880`04f91000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 19:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`04f91000 fffff880`04fae000   parport  parport.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`04fae000 fffff880`04fcc000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04fcc000 fffff880`04fdb000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04fdb000 fffff880`04ffc000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`0661d300   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 08 12:20:05 2009 (4B1E2855)
fffff880`0661e000 fffff880`0662a000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0662a000 fffff880`06638000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06638000 fffff880`06644000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06644000 fffff880`0664d000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0664d000 fffff880`06660000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06660000 fffff880`0666e000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`0666e000 fffff880`06687000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`06687000 fffff880`0668f080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06690000 fffff880`06691f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`06692000 fffff880`0669f000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`0669f000 fffff880`066ad000   monitor  monitor.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`066ad000 fffff880`066d0000   luafv    luafv.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`066d0000 fffff880`066f1000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`066f1000 fffff880`06706000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06706000 fffff880`0671e000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0671e000 fffff880`067e6000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`067e6000 fffff880`067fe000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06846000 fffff880`068de000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 10:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`068de000 fffff880`068ee000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Sat Nov 21 04:56:38 2009 (4B0756E6)
fffff880`068ee000 fffff880`06924000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`06924000 fffff880`06995000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 20:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`06995000 fffff880`069b2000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`069b2000 fffff880`069bd000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`069bd000 fffff880`069c9000   usbprint usbprint.sys Tue Jul 14 03:38:18 2009 (4A5BD37A)
fffff960`00040000 fffff960`0034f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`004d0000 fffff960`004da000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00680000 fffff960`006a7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01286000 fffff880`01294000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01431000 fffff880`0143d000   dump_ataport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01294000 fffff880`0129d000   dump_atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013d9000 fffff880`013ec000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04845000   a2d3txsp a2d3txsp.SYS Wed Jul 15 00:12:55 2009 (4A5CF4D7)
fffff880`0102f000 fffff880`01086000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c8a000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04855000 fffff880`0486b000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00ea9000 fffff880`00eb4000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 20:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`069b2000 fffff880`069bd000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00e76000 fffff880`00e7f000   atapi    atapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e7f000 fffff880`00ea9000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04222000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Fri Jan 29 03:03:36 2010 (4B6233E8)
fffff880`03fc1000 fffff880`03ff5000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Wed Feb 03 05:23:59 2010 (4B68EC4F)
fffff880`048ee000 fffff880`04f52000   atipmdag atipmdag.sys Wed Feb 03 06:21:24 2010 (4B68F9C4)
fffff880`02cd2000 fffff880`02cd9000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03f74000 fffff880`03f85000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Tue Jul 14 02:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`04287000 fffff880`042a5000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00680000 fffff960`006a7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`06995000 fffff880`069b2000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c2a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00cf8000 fffff880`00db8000   CI       CI.dll       Tue Jul 14 04:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00db8000 fffff880`00de8000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c9a000 fffff880`00cf8000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01366000 fffff880`013d9000   cng      cng.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`04845000 fffff880`04855000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0662a000 fffff880`06638000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03ed3000 fffff880`03f56000   csc      csc.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03f56000 fffff880`03f74000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03ec4000 fffff880`03ed3000   discache discache.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0141b000 fffff880`01431000   disk     disk.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0425f000 fffff880`04281000   drmk     drmk.sys     Tue Jul 14 04:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06644000 fffff880`0664d000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06638000 fffff880`06644000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0664d000 fffff880`06660000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0661e000 fffff880`0662a000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0400c000 fffff880`04100000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Oct 02 03:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04100000 fffff880`04146000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`068ee000 fffff880`06924000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`041de000 fffff880`041eb000   fdc      fdc.sys      Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`012f4000 fffff880`01308000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`043d4000 fffff880`043df000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`012a8000 fffff880`012f4000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01411000 fffff880`0141b000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`00fb5000 fffff880`00fef000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`017b5000 fffff880`017ff000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`031ec000 fffff800`03235000   hal      hal.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`04146000 fffff880`0416a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`0666e000 fffff880`06687000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`06687000 fffff880`0668f080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06660000 fffff880`0666e000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`0671e000 fffff880`067e6000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`016b5000 fffff880`016be000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`04fae000 fffff880`04fcc000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03fab000 fffff880`03fc1000   intelppm intelppm.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04fcc000 fffff880`04fdb000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00b9a000 fffff800`00ba4000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`04325000 fffff880`04368000   ks       ks.sys       Tue Jul 14 03:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`015e0000 fffff880`015fa000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01660000 fffff880`0168b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`04281000 fffff880`04286200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`066f1000 fffff880`06706000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`066ad000 fffff880`066d0000   luafv    luafv.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c42000 fffff880`00c86000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Tue Jul 14 04:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`0669f000 fffff880`066ad000   monitor  monitor.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04314000 fffff880`04323000   mouclass mouclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06692000 fffff880`0669f000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e5c000 fffff880`00e76000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02c9c000 fffff880`02cc9000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Sat Nov 21 04:56:47 2009 (4B0756EF)
fffff880`068de000 fffff880`068ee000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Sat Nov 21 04:56:38 2009 (4B0756E6)
fffff880`067e6000 fffff880`067fe000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`042a5000 fffff880`042d2000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 08 05:38:26 2010 (4B46A8B2)
fffff880`03a72000 fffff880`03abf000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jan 08 05:38:32 2010 (4B46A8B8)
fffff880`03abf000 fffff880`03ae2000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Jul 14 02:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`02d37000 fffff880`02d42000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01086000 fffff880`01090000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01308000 fffff880`01366000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`03eb9000 fffff880`03ec4000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Tue Jul 14 02:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`016a3000 fffff880`016b5000   mup      mup.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`016c3000 fffff880`017b5000   ndis     ndis.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0400c000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0488f000 fffff880`048be000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`043df000 fffff880`043f4000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02c8a000 fffff880`02c99000   netbios  netbios.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d7e000 fffff880`02dc3000   netbt    netbt.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01660000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Tue Jul 14 02:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`02d42000 fffff880`02d53000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03ead000 fffff880`03eb9000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c0f000 fffff800`031ec000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Jul 14 02:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`0143d000 fffff880`015e0000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`02cc9000 fffff880`02cd2000   Null     Null.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02dcc000 fffff880`02df2000   pacer    pacer.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`04f91000 fffff880`04fae000   parport  parport.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0109d000 fffff880`010b2000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f6d000 fffff880`00fa0000   pci      pci.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`010b2000 fffff880`010b9000   pciide   pciide.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`011ec000 fffff880`011fc000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01411000   pcw      pcw.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`03ae2000 fffff880`03b88000   peauth   peauth.sys   Tue Jul 14 04:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04222000 fffff880`0425f000   portcls  portcls.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c86000 fffff880`00c9a000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0486b000 fffff880`0488f000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`048be000 fffff880`048d9000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04fdb000 fffff880`04ffc000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`042ef000 fffff880`04309000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03e5c000 fffff880`03ead000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`04309000 fffff880`04314000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`02d1c000 fffff880`02d25000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02d25000 fffff880`02d2e000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02d2e000 fffff880`02d37000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0124c000 fffff880`01286000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`06706000 fffff880`0671e000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04f52000 fffff880`04f91000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 19:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`0661d300   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 08 12:20:05 2009 (4B1E2855)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0102f000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`03b88000 fffff880`03b93000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 15:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`041eb000 fffff880`041f7000   serenum  serenum.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03e10000 fffff880`03e2d000   serial   serial.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0169b000 fffff880`016a3000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 19:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`06924000 fffff880`06995000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 20:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`010bd000 fffff880`011e3000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 22:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`06846000 fffff880`068de000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 10:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a69000   srv2     srv2.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`03b93000 fffff880`03bc0000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 10:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`04323000 fffff880`04324480   swenum   swenum.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01802000 fffff880`019ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`03bc0000 fffff880`03bd2000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Tue Jul 14 03:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`02d71000 fffff880`02d7e000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Tue Jul 14 02:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02d53000 fffff880`02d71000   tdx      tdx.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`03e48000 fffff880`03e5c000   termdd   termdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`004d0000 fffff960`004da000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03f85000 fffff880`03fab000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`04368000 fffff880`0437a000   umbus    umbus.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`06690000 fffff880`06691f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`041cd000 fffff880`041de000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`0437a000 fffff880`043d4000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04177000 fffff880`041cd000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`069bd000 fffff880`069c9000   usbprint usbprint.sys Tue Jul 14 03:38:18 2009 (4A5BD37A)
fffff880`0416a000 fffff880`04177000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`01090000 fffff880`0109d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`02cd9000 fffff880`02ce7000   vga      vga.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02ce7000 fffff880`02d0c000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`0168b000 fffff880`0169b000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`00fa0000 fffff880`00fb5000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0124c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`03e2d000 fffff880`03e48000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02d0c000 fffff880`02d1c000   watchdog watchdog.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00eba000 fffff880`00f5e000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Tue Jul 14 02:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f5e000 fffff880`00f6d000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02dc3000 fffff880`02dcc000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00040000 fffff960`0034f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`011e3000 fffff880`011ec000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`066d0000 fffff880`066f1000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01286000 fffff880`01294000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01431000 fffff880`0143d000   dump_ataport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01294000 fffff880`0129d000   dump_atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013d9000 fffff880`013ec000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
```
Attached a zip with the 'BSOD_Vista_v2-2_jcgriff2_.bat' output + perform /report.

P.S. 
Can I edit a post I've already submitted? on post #17 (http://www.techsupportforum.com/2624957-post17.html) I used 'Quote' instead of 'Code' and I'd like to fix it.

Thanks.


----------



## art_l_j (Nov 11, 2009)

I see that you have a Sapphire ATI 4890 graphics card.

There have been widespread reports of ATI 4xxx and 5xxx Graphics card driver problems:



> There are 3 big categories of problems:
> 
> #1 is people experiencing 2d crashes: to these people, a good fix that seems to be working very well for most is to set your idle clocks higher (most suggest 400MHz for core and 900MHz for memory, but any value between that and 725/1000 should, in theory, be fine.
> 
> ...


Full Article:
Radeon 5xxx Owners Report Grey Screens/Hangs



> A significant amount of ATI users have taken to the AMD user to user forums to complain about grey screens, crashes and colored-striped hangups.
> 
> (There's actually countless forums out there with threads like this – including at least 4 threads in our own forums. I'm concentrating on the AMD forums because these guys, between them, have collected nearly 40 pages of possible causes involving everything from Windows, to mobos, to RAM.)
> 
> So far it's unclear as to what is causing the problem. Users report that grey, brown or colored stripes/screen appear while playing games, watching movies and in some cases, while idle. The problems seems to be confined to the HD 5xxx series, although there are a couple of mentions of 4xxx cards.


One thing's for sure, there's a serious problem with the lineup; and so far ATI/AMD haven't stepped up to the plate to take care of it.

[The above was copied from a user's Post at PlanetAMD64, where I am a member.]

I think that this 'ATI Driver bug', is worth looking into.

Best regards,
Art

*[UPDATE]* So after huge amounts of forum trawling, we're seeing the following model numbers crop up again and again: 4770, 4850, 4870, 5770, 5850 and 5870. The cards seem to be coming from all different companies; the following are the ones we've seen crop up more than a few times from different users: XFX, Sapphire, Diamond, ASUS and HIS.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

jcgriff2 said:


> Where did you get this old version of ESET NOD32?
> 
> ```
> [font=lucida console]eamon.sys    Thu Mar 13 11:38:02 2008 (47D94A5A)
> ...


Hi - 

Nice job on additional commands. I changed the QUOTE box to a CODE box for readability reasons.

Sorry for bluntness.... why am I still seeing the above OLD ESET drivers in the dump?

In addition, sptd.sys - Daemon Tools/ Alcohol 120 is present.

ESET and Daemon/ Alcohol MUST GO ! ! !

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

.

*EDIT:* you have 20 min post-post to edit. As mentioned, I changed the quote/ code box.

.


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi, Got another BSOD after PC was idle for 7hours, it looks like the BSDO "pop-ed" when the PC was trying get out from the power saving state - when my monitor got out of the power saving state I saw the BSOD (which might look like something art_l_j was refering to).

The last few things I did before leaving the PC was to print some PDF files and post here...

art_l_j - Thank you for the info. If this is the problem then I'll have to wait for ATI... are you using the 10_2 driver too?

jcgriff2 - I got the Eset from a friend who uses it on w7 and he has no problems.
I used windows uninstall to remove the ESet, where do you see the drivers? I used RegCure to look for bad things in the registry saw that there were some errors regarding the NOD32 - missing path to shellExt (since the ESet NOD32 was removed, all but the files: em006_32.dat, em006_64.dat, em009_32.dat, em009_64.dat ), Eset does not appear on the Installed programs anymore.
I now removed all ESET folders I've found under 'Program Files', 'ProgramData' & 'Users'

I'll uninstall the Daemon tools.

Verifier still running but I didn't see any "VERIFIER" or "ENABLED" strings in the dump.

Report files are attached.

New BSOD kernel dump:


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.10.0003.233 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c0f000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e4ce50
Debug session time: Sun Mar  7 01:06:36.691 2010 (GMT+2)
System Uptime: 1 days 8:54:31.424
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
......................
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {fffffaa4c0dc2130, 2, 1, fffff80002ca635f}

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiReplenishPageSlist+100 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v; kv; k; r; lmnt; lmntsm
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffaa4c0dc2130, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff80002ca635f, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

WRITE_ADDRESS:  fffffaa4c0dc2130 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!MiReplenishPageSlist+100
fffff800`02ca635f f00fba6b1000    lock bts dword ptr [rbx+10h],0

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88007a9b2a0 -- (.trap 0xfffff88007a9b2a0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=00000000042dbfc0 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=000000000000002f
rdx=0000000000000078 rsi=000000000070a2c0 rdi=000000007efdd000
rip=000000006dc97fe6 rsp=000000000029e974 rbp=000000000029e978
 r8=000000000000002b  r9=0000000075b90f09 r10=0000000000000000
r11=0000000000000206 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
0023:6dc97fe6 ??              ???
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002c80469 to fffff80002c80f00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`07a9ace8 fffff800`02c80469 : 00000000`0000000a fffffaa4`c0dc2130 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`07a9acf0 fffff800`02c7f0e0 : 00000000`00000068 fffffaa4`c0dc2120 00000000`00000001 fffff800`02c8cb02 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`07a9ae30 fffff800`02ca635f : 00000000`0029eb04 00000000`00050000 00000000`00000068 00000000`000bcd50 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`07a9afc0 fffff800`02ca688f : fffff800`02eb9840 00000000`00000006 fffffa80`01510920 fffffa80`01821120 : nt!MiReplenishPageSlist+0x100
fffff880`07a9b020 fffff800`02c9c27a : fffff680`000216e0 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 ffffffff`ffffffff : nt!MiRemoveAnyPage+0x24f
fffff880`07a9b140 fffff800`02c7efee : 00000000`00000001 00000000`000017f8 00000000`0070a201 00000000`00000020 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x169a
fffff880`07a9b2a0 00000000`6dc97fe6 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
00000000`0029e974 fffff800`02c78840 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x6dc97fe6
fffff880`07a9b690 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`031f3b7f 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiCallUserMode


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!MiReplenishPageSlist+100
fffff800`02ca635f f00fba6b1000    lock bts dword ptr [rbx+10h],0

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!MiReplenishPageSlist+100

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_VRF_nt!MiReplenishPageSlist+100

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_VRF_nt!MiReplenishPageSlist+100

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`07a9ace8 fffff800`02c80469 : 00000000`0000000a fffffaa4`c0dc2130 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`07a9acf0 fffff800`02c7f0e0 : 00000000`00000068 fffffaa4`c0dc2120 00000000`00000001 fffff800`02c8cb02 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`07a9ae30 fffff800`02ca635f : 00000000`0029eb04 00000000`00050000 00000000`00000068 00000000`000bcd50 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`07a9ae30)
fffff880`07a9afc0 fffff800`02ca688f : fffff800`02eb9840 00000000`00000006 fffffa80`01510920 fffffa80`01821120 : nt!MiReplenishPageSlist+0x100
fffff880`07a9b020 fffff800`02c9c27a : fffff680`000216e0 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 ffffffff`ffffffff : nt!MiRemoveAnyPage+0x24f
fffff880`07a9b140 fffff800`02c7efee : 00000000`00000001 00000000`000017f8 00000000`0070a201 00000000`00000020 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x169a
fffff880`07a9b2a0 00000000`6dc97fe6 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e (TrapFrame @ fffff880`07a9b2a0)
00000000`0029e974 fffff800`02c78840 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x6dc97fe6
fffff880`07a9b690 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`031f3b7f 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiCallUserMode
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`07a9ace8 fffff800`02c80469 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`07a9acf0 fffff800`02c7f0e0 nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`07a9ae30 fffff800`02ca635f nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`07a9afc0 fffff800`02ca688f nt!MiReplenishPageSlist+0x100
fffff880`07a9b020 fffff800`02c9c27a nt!MiRemoveAnyPage+0x24f
fffff880`07a9b140 fffff800`02c7efee nt!MmAccessFault+0x169a
fffff880`07a9b2a0 00000000`6dc97fe6 nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
00000000`0029e974 fffff800`02c78840 0x6dc97fe6
fffff880`07a9b690 00000000`00000000 nt!KiCallUserMode
rax=fffff88007a9adf0 rbx=fffffaa4c0dc2120 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=fffffaa4c0dc2130 rsi=0000000000000001 rdi=0000000000000006
rip=fffff80002c80f00 rsp=fffff88007a9ace8 rbp=fffff88007a9aeb0
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000001 r10=fffff80002ca635f
r11=fffff6fb7ea93030 r12=0000000000000006 r13=fffffa8001821120
r14=0000058000000000 r15=2aaaaaaaaaaaaaab
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0000  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02c80f00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:fffff880`07a9acf0=000000000000000a
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00b9a000 fffff800`00ba4000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02c0f000 fffff800`031ec000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Jul 14 02:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff800`031ec000 fffff800`03235000   hal      hal.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c2a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c42000 fffff880`00c86000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Tue Jul 14 04:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`00c86000 fffff880`00c9a000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c9a000 fffff880`00cf8000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00cf8000 fffff880`00db8000   CI       CI.dll       Tue Jul 14 04:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00db8000 fffff880`00de8000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00e5c000 fffff880`00e76000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00e76000 fffff880`00e7f000   atapi    atapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e7f000 fffff880`00ea9000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00ea9000 fffff880`00eb4000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 20:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00eba000 fffff880`00f5e000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Tue Jul 14 02:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f5e000 fffff880`00f6d000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f6d000 fffff880`00fa0000   pci      pci.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fa0000 fffff880`00fb5000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00fb5000 fffff880`00fef000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0102f000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`0102f000 fffff880`01086000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`01086000 fffff880`01090000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01090000 fffff880`0109d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`0109d000 fffff880`010b2000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`010b2000 fffff880`010b9000   pciide   pciide.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`010bd000 fffff880`011e3000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 22:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`011e3000 fffff880`011ec000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`011ec000 fffff880`011fc000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0124c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`0124c000 fffff880`01286000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`012a8000 fffff880`012f4000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`012f4000 fffff880`01308000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01308000 fffff880`01366000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`01366000 fffff880`013d9000   cng      cng.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01411000   pcw      pcw.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01411000 fffff880`0141b000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`0141b000 fffff880`01431000   disk     disk.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0143d000 fffff880`015e0000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`015e0000 fffff880`015fa000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01660000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Tue Jul 14 02:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01660000 fffff880`0168b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0168b000 fffff880`0169b000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`0169b000 fffff880`016a3000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 19:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`016a3000 fffff880`016b5000   mup      mup.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`016b5000 fffff880`016be000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`016c3000 fffff880`017b5000   ndis     ndis.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`017b5000 fffff880`017ff000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`01802000 fffff880`019ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c8a000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02c8a000 fffff880`02c99000   netbios  netbios.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02c9c000 fffff880`02cc9000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Sat Nov 21 04:56:47 2009 (4B0756EF)
fffff880`02cc9000 fffff880`02cd2000   Null     Null.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02cd2000 fffff880`02cd9000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02cd9000 fffff880`02ce7000   vga      vga.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02ce7000 fffff880`02d0c000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`02d0c000 fffff880`02d1c000   watchdog watchdog.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`02d1c000 fffff880`02d25000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02d25000 fffff880`02d2e000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02d2e000 fffff880`02d37000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`02d37000 fffff880`02d42000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`02d42000 fffff880`02d53000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02d53000 fffff880`02d71000   tdx      tdx.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02d71000 fffff880`02d7e000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Tue Jul 14 02:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02d7e000 fffff880`02dc3000   netbt    netbt.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02dc3000 fffff880`02dcc000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02dcc000 fffff880`02df2000   pacer    pacer.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a69000   srv2     srv2.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`03a72000 fffff880`03abf000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jan 08 05:38:32 2010 (4B46A8B8)
fffff880`03abf000 fffff880`03ae2000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Jul 14 02:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`03ae2000 fffff880`03b88000   peauth   peauth.sys   Tue Jul 14 04:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`03b88000 fffff880`03b93000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 15:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`03b93000 fffff880`03bc0000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 10:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`03bc0000 fffff880`03bd2000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Tue Jul 14 03:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`03e10000 fffff880`03e2d000   serial   serial.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03e2d000 fffff880`03e48000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`03e48000 fffff880`03e5c000   termdd   termdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`03e5c000 fffff880`03ead000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03ead000 fffff880`03eb9000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03eb9000 fffff880`03ec4000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Tue Jul 14 02:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03ec4000 fffff880`03ed3000   discache discache.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03ed3000 fffff880`03f56000   csc      csc.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03f56000 fffff880`03f74000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03f74000 fffff880`03f85000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Tue Jul 14 02:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03f85000 fffff880`03fab000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03fab000 fffff880`03fc1000   intelppm intelppm.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03fc1000 fffff880`03ff5000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Wed Feb 03 05:23:59 2010 (4B68EC4F)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0400c000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0400c000 fffff880`04100000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Oct 02 03:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04100000 fffff880`04146000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`04146000 fffff880`0416a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`0416a000 fffff880`04177000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04177000 fffff880`041cd000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`041cd000 fffff880`041de000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`041de000 fffff880`041eb000   fdc      fdc.sys      Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`041eb000 fffff880`041f7000   serenum  serenum.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04222000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Fri Jan 29 03:03:36 2010 (4B6233E8)
fffff880`04222000 fffff880`0425f000   portcls  portcls.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`0425f000 fffff880`04281000   drmk     drmk.sys     Tue Jul 14 04:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04281000 fffff880`04286200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04287000 fffff880`042a5000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`042a5000 fffff880`042d2000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 08 05:38:26 2010 (4B46A8B2)
fffff880`042ef000 fffff880`04309000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04309000 fffff880`04314000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`04314000 fffff880`04323000   mouclass mouclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04323000 fffff880`04324480   swenum   swenum.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04325000 fffff880`04368000   ks       ks.sys       Tue Jul 14 03:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`04368000 fffff880`0437a000   umbus    umbus.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`0437a000 fffff880`043d4000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`043d4000 fffff880`043df000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`043df000 fffff880`043f4000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04845000   a2d3txsp a2d3txsp.SYS Wed Jul 15 00:12:55 2009 (4A5CF4D7)
fffff880`04845000 fffff880`04855000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04855000 fffff880`0486b000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0486b000 fffff880`0488f000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0488f000 fffff880`048be000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`048be000 fffff880`048d9000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`048ee000 fffff880`04f52000   atipmdag atipmdag.sys Wed Feb 03 06:21:24 2010 (4B68F9C4)
fffff880`04f52000 fffff880`04f91000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 19:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`04f91000 fffff880`04fae000   parport  parport.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`04fae000 fffff880`04fcc000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04fcc000 fffff880`04fdb000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04fdb000 fffff880`04ffc000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`0661d300   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 08 12:20:05 2009 (4B1E2855)
fffff880`0661e000 fffff880`0662a000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0662a000 fffff880`06638000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06638000 fffff880`06644000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06644000 fffff880`0664d000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0664d000 fffff880`06660000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06660000 fffff880`0666e000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`0666e000 fffff880`06687000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`06687000 fffff880`0668f080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06690000 fffff880`06691f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`06692000 fffff880`0669f000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`0669f000 fffff880`066ad000   monitor  monitor.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`066ad000 fffff880`066d0000   luafv    luafv.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`066d0000 fffff880`066f1000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`066f1000 fffff880`06706000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06706000 fffff880`0671e000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0671e000 fffff880`067e6000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`067e6000 fffff880`067fe000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06846000 fffff880`068de000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 10:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`068de000 fffff880`068ee000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Sat Nov 21 04:56:38 2009 (4B0756E6)
fffff880`068ee000 fffff880`06924000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`06924000 fffff880`06995000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 20:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`06995000 fffff880`069b2000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`069b2000 fffff880`069bd000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`069bd000 fffff880`069c9000   usbprint usbprint.sys Tue Jul 14 03:38:18 2009 (4A5BD37A)
fffff960`00040000 fffff960`0034f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`004d0000 fffff960`004da000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00680000 fffff960`006a7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01286000 fffff880`01294000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01431000 fffff880`0143d000   dump_ataport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01294000 fffff880`0129d000   dump_atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013d9000 fffff880`013ec000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04845000   a2d3txsp a2d3txsp.SYS Wed Jul 15 00:12:55 2009 (4A5CF4D7)
fffff880`0102f000 fffff880`01086000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c8a000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04855000 fffff880`0486b000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00ea9000 fffff880`00eb4000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 20:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`069b2000 fffff880`069bd000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00e76000 fffff880`00e7f000   atapi    atapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e7f000 fffff880`00ea9000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04222000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Fri Jan 29 03:03:36 2010 (4B6233E8)
fffff880`03fc1000 fffff880`03ff5000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Wed Feb 03 05:23:59 2010 (4B68EC4F)
fffff880`048ee000 fffff880`04f52000   atipmdag atipmdag.sys Wed Feb 03 06:21:24 2010 (4B68F9C4)
fffff880`02cd2000 fffff880`02cd9000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03f74000 fffff880`03f85000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Tue Jul 14 02:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`04287000 fffff880`042a5000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00680000 fffff960`006a7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`06995000 fffff880`069b2000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:46 2009 (4A5BC112)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c2a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00cf8000 fffff880`00db8000   CI       CI.dll       Tue Jul 14 04:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00db8000 fffff880`00de8000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c9a000 fffff880`00cf8000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01366000 fffff880`013d9000   cng      cng.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`04845000 fffff880`04855000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0662a000 fffff880`06638000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03ed3000 fffff880`03f56000   csc      csc.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03f56000 fffff880`03f74000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03ec4000 fffff880`03ed3000   discache discache.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0141b000 fffff880`01431000   disk     disk.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0425f000 fffff880`04281000   drmk     drmk.sys     Tue Jul 14 04:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06644000 fffff880`0664d000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06638000 fffff880`06644000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0664d000 fffff880`06660000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0661e000 fffff880`0662a000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0400c000 fffff880`04100000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Oct 02 03:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04100000 fffff880`04146000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`068ee000 fffff880`06924000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`041de000 fffff880`041eb000   fdc      fdc.sys      Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`012f4000 fffff880`01308000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`043d4000 fffff880`043df000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`012a8000 fffff880`012f4000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01411000 fffff880`0141b000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`00fb5000 fffff880`00fef000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`017b5000 fffff880`017ff000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`031ec000 fffff800`03235000   hal      hal.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`04146000 fffff880`0416a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`0666e000 fffff880`06687000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`06687000 fffff880`0668f080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06660000 fffff880`0666e000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`0671e000 fffff880`067e6000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`016b5000 fffff880`016be000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`04fae000 fffff880`04fcc000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03fab000 fffff880`03fc1000   intelppm intelppm.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04fcc000 fffff880`04fdb000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00b9a000 fffff800`00ba4000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`04325000 fffff880`04368000   ks       ks.sys       Tue Jul 14 03:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`015e0000 fffff880`015fa000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01660000 fffff880`0168b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`04281000 fffff880`04286200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`066f1000 fffff880`06706000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`066ad000 fffff880`066d0000   luafv    luafv.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c42000 fffff880`00c86000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Tue Jul 14 04:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`0669f000 fffff880`066ad000   monitor  monitor.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04314000 fffff880`04323000   mouclass mouclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06692000 fffff880`0669f000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e5c000 fffff880`00e76000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02c9c000 fffff880`02cc9000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Sat Nov 21 04:56:47 2009 (4B0756EF)
fffff880`068de000 fffff880`068ee000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Sat Nov 21 04:56:38 2009 (4B0756E6)
fffff880`067e6000 fffff880`067fe000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`042a5000 fffff880`042d2000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 08 05:38:26 2010 (4B46A8B2)
fffff880`03a72000 fffff880`03abf000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jan 08 05:38:32 2010 (4B46A8B8)
fffff880`03abf000 fffff880`03ae2000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Jul 14 02:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`02d37000 fffff880`02d42000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01086000 fffff880`01090000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01308000 fffff880`01366000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`03eb9000 fffff880`03ec4000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Tue Jul 14 02:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`016a3000 fffff880`016b5000   mup      mup.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`016c3000 fffff880`017b5000   ndis     ndis.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0400c000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0488f000 fffff880`048be000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`043df000 fffff880`043f4000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02c8a000 fffff880`02c99000   netbios  netbios.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d7e000 fffff880`02dc3000   netbt    netbt.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01660000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Tue Jul 14 02:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`02d42000 fffff880`02d53000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03ead000 fffff880`03eb9000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c0f000 fffff800`031ec000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Jul 14 02:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`0143d000 fffff880`015e0000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`02cc9000 fffff880`02cd2000   Null     Null.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02dcc000 fffff880`02df2000   pacer    pacer.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`04f91000 fffff880`04fae000   parport  parport.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0109d000 fffff880`010b2000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f6d000 fffff880`00fa0000   pci      pci.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`010b2000 fffff880`010b9000   pciide   pciide.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`011ec000 fffff880`011fc000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01411000   pcw      pcw.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`03ae2000 fffff880`03b88000   peauth   peauth.sys   Tue Jul 14 04:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04222000 fffff880`0425f000   portcls  portcls.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c86000 fffff880`00c9a000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0486b000 fffff880`0488f000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`048be000 fffff880`048d9000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04fdb000 fffff880`04ffc000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`042ef000 fffff880`04309000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03e5c000 fffff880`03ead000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`04309000 fffff880`04314000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`02d1c000 fffff880`02d25000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02d25000 fffff880`02d2e000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02d2e000 fffff880`02d37000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0124c000 fffff880`01286000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`06706000 fffff880`0671e000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04f52000 fffff880`04f91000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 19:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`06400000 fffff880`0661d300   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 08 12:20:05 2009 (4B1E2855)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0102f000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`03b88000 fffff880`03b93000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 15:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`041eb000 fffff880`041f7000   serenum  serenum.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03e10000 fffff880`03e2d000   serial   serial.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0169b000 fffff880`016a3000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 19:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`06924000 fffff880`06995000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 20:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`010bd000 fffff880`011e3000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 22:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`06846000 fffff880`068de000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 10:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a69000   srv2     srv2.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`03b93000 fffff880`03bc0000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 10:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`04323000 fffff880`04324480   swenum   swenum.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01802000 fffff880`019ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`03bc0000 fffff880`03bd2000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Tue Jul 14 03:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`02d71000 fffff880`02d7e000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Tue Jul 14 02:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02d53000 fffff880`02d71000   tdx      tdx.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`03e48000 fffff880`03e5c000   termdd   termdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`004d0000 fffff960`004da000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03f85000 fffff880`03fab000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`04368000 fffff880`0437a000   umbus    umbus.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`06690000 fffff880`06691f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`041cd000 fffff880`041de000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`0437a000 fffff880`043d4000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04177000 fffff880`041cd000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`069bd000 fffff880`069c9000   usbprint usbprint.sys Tue Jul 14 03:38:18 2009 (4A5BD37A)
fffff880`0416a000 fffff880`04177000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`01090000 fffff880`0109d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`02cd9000 fffff880`02ce7000   vga      vga.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02ce7000 fffff880`02d0c000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`0168b000 fffff880`0169b000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`00fa0000 fffff880`00fb5000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0124c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`03e2d000 fffff880`03e48000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02d0c000 fffff880`02d1c000   watchdog watchdog.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00eba000 fffff880`00f5e000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Tue Jul 14 02:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f5e000 fffff880`00f6d000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02dc3000 fffff880`02dcc000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00040000 fffff960`0034f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`011e3000 fffff880`011ec000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`066d0000 fffff880`066f1000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01286000 fffff880`01294000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01431000 fffff880`0143d000   dump_ataport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01294000 fffff880`0129d000   dump_atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013d9000 fffff880`013ec000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

rr_id said:


> jcgriff2 - I got the Eset from a friend who uses it on w7 and he has no problems.
> I used windows uninstall to remove the ESet, where do you see the drivers? I used RegCure to look for bad things in the registry saw that there were some errors regarding the NOD32 - missing path to shellExt (since the ESet NOD32 was removed, all but the files: em006_32.dat, em006_64.dat, em009_32.dat, em009_64.dat ), Eset does not appear on the Installed programs anymore.
> I now removed all ESET folders I've found under 'Program Files', 'ProgramData' & 'Users'


Look for *eamon.sys* - ESET is not is the most recent dump, but was in the prior one.

However, Daemon Tools is alive and well in the most recent dump you just posted - 


```
sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 22:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
```
It MUST GO ! ! 

ESET NOD32 is a damn good product - I have it installed on my Windows 7 x64 system - at least the one I am using right now. But the ESET kernel in this system is dated 9/2009.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

Do you see it in the dump or in the TSF report?

I'll try to find the sys file and see what would happen when I rename it...

Do you know if W7 has dllcache folder like in w2k/winXP ? I looked in \windows\system32\ and did not find it.

Thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

sptd.sys shows up in he most recent dump output you posted - 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/2627838-post24.html

jcgriff2

.


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,

Another BSOD... :sigh:

sptd.sys is the DT file right? on the prev Crash it was still installed.

On this new crash it's not... and no eamon.sys as far I can tell: 


```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\user>cd \

C:\>dir eamon.sys /s
 Volume in drive C has no label.
 Volume Serial Number is E0B5-CBDA
File Not Found

C:\>d:

D:\>dir eamon.sys /s
 Volume in drive D has no label.
 Volume Serial Number is 5C05-8183
File Not Found

D:\>
```


Happened while watching MKV file.


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.10.0003.233 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c0b000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e48e50
Debug session time: Sun Mar  7 20:59:51.627 2010 (GMT+2)
System Uptime: 0 days 10:00:12.674
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..................
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {fffffa7fffd0bfe0, 2, 1, fffff80002ca277e}

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiRemoveAnyPage+13e )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v; kv; k; r; lmnt; lmntsm
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa7fffd0bfe0, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff80002ca277e, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

WRITE_ADDRESS:  fffffa7fffd0bfe0 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!MiRemoveAnyPage+13e
fffff800`02ca277e f0410fba6c241000 lock bts dword ptr [r12+10h],0

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  wmplayer.exe

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88007d19810 -- (.trap 0xfffff88007d19810)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000002 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000000
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000f29 rdi=000000000000007a
rip=fffff80002ca277e rsp=fffff88007d199a0 rbp=fffff88007d19a00
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000002 r10=0000000000000000
r11=0000000000000001 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
nt!MiRemoveAnyPage+0x13e:
fffff800`02ca277e f0410fba6c241000 lock bts dword ptr [r12+10h],0 ds:00000000`00000010=????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002c7c469 to fffff80002c7cf00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`07d196c8 fffff800`02c7c469 : 00000000`0000000a fffffa7f`ffd0bfe0 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`07d196d0 fffff800`02c7b0e0 : 00000980`00000000 00000000`00000039 000062e9`0000ffc2 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`07d19810 fffff800`02ca277e : fffff880`07d19b40 fffff800`02c99482 00000000`00000001 fffff680`00079480 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`07d199a0 fffff800`02c9827a : fffff680`000795d8 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 ffffffff`ffffffff : nt!MiRemoveAnyPage+0x13e
fffff880`07d19ac0 fffff800`02c7afee : 00000000`00000001 00000000`07adc05c 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`06c4ee70 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x169a
fffff880`07d19c20 00000000`6d389fed : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
00000000`0a14f260 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x6d389fed


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!MiRemoveAnyPage+13e
fffff800`02ca277e f0410fba6c241000 lock bts dword ptr [r12+10h],0

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!MiRemoveAnyPage+13e

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_VRF_nt!MiRemoveAnyPage+13e

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_VRF_nt!MiRemoveAnyPage+13e

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`07d196c8 fffff800`02c7c469 : 00000000`0000000a fffffa7f`ffd0bfe0 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`07d196d0 fffff800`02c7b0e0 : 00000980`00000000 00000000`00000039 000062e9`0000ffc2 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`07d19810 fffff800`02ca277e : fffff880`07d19b40 fffff800`02c99482 00000000`00000001 fffff680`00079480 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`07d19810)
fffff880`07d199a0 fffff800`02c9827a : fffff680`000795d8 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 ffffffff`ffffffff : nt!MiRemoveAnyPage+0x13e
fffff880`07d19ac0 fffff800`02c7afee : 00000000`00000001 00000000`07adc05c 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`06c4ee70 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x169a
fffff880`07d19c20 00000000`6d389fed : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e (TrapFrame @ fffff880`07d19c20)
00000000`0a14f260 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x6d389fed
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`07d196c8 fffff800`02c7c469 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`07d196d0 fffff800`02c7b0e0 nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`07d19810 fffff800`02ca277e nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`07d199a0 fffff800`02c9827a nt!MiRemoveAnyPage+0x13e
fffff880`07d19ac0 fffff800`02c7afee nt!MmAccessFault+0x169a
fffff880`07d19c20 00000000`6d389fed nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
00000000`0a14f260 00000000`00000000 0x6d389fed
rax=fffff88007d197d0 rbx=0000000000000039 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=fffffa7fffd0bfe0 rsi=fffffa80036008e8 rdi=ffffffffffff03ff
rip=fffff80002c7cf00 rsp=fffff88007d196c8 rbp=fffff88007d19890
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000001 r10=fffff80002ca277e
r11=fffff6fb7e9ffff0 r12=fffffa7fffd0bfd0 r13=0000000000000000
r14=000000000000007f r15=0000000000000039
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0000  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02c7cf00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:fffff880`07d196d0=000000000000000a
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bd4000 fffff800`00bde000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02c0b000 fffff800`031e8000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Jul 14 02:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff800`031e8000 fffff800`03231000   hal      hal.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c4c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`00c4c000 fffff880`00c60000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00c60000 fffff880`00c8a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c9b000 fffff880`00cdf000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Tue Jul 14 04:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`00cdf000 fffff880`00cf3000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00cf3000 fffff880`00d51000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d51000 fffff880`00dad000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00dad000 fffff880`00dd7000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00dd7000 fffff880`00df4000   serial   serial.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00ea4000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Tue Jul 14 02:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ea4000 fffff880`00eb3000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00eb3000 fffff880`00ecd000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00ed6000 fffff880`00f96000   CI       CI.dll       Tue Jul 14 04:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00f96000 fffff880`00fc9000   pci      pci.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fc9000 fffff880`00fde000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00fde000 fffff880`00fee000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01057000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`01057000 fffff880`01061000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01061000 fffff880`0106e000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`0106e000 fffff880`01079000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 20:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`0107b000 fffff880`011a1000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 22:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`011a1000 fffff880`011aa000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`011aa000 fffff880`011d9000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`011d9000 fffff880`011ee000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`011ee000 fffff880`011f5000   pciide   pciide.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`011f5000 fffff880`011fe000   atapi    atapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01230000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`0123b000 fffff880`013de000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0143a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`0143a000 fffff880`01474000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01474000 fffff880`0148a000   disk     disk.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01493000 fffff880`014f1000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`014f1000 fffff880`0150b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`0150b000 fffff880`0157e000   cng      cng.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`0157e000 fffff880`0158f000   pcw      pcw.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0158f000 fffff880`01599000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01599000 fffff880`015e5000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0164a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`0164a000 fffff880`01653000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01655000 fffff880`01747000   ndis     ndis.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`01747000 fffff880`017a7000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Tue Jul 14 02:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`017a7000 fffff880`017d2000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`017d2000 fffff880`017e2000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Tue Jul 14 02:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`017e2000 fffff880`017ea000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 19:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`017ea000 fffff880`017fc000   mup      mup.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01802000 fffff880`019ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c8a000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02c8a000 fffff880`02ccf000   netbt    netbt.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02ccf000 fffff880`02cd8000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02cd8000 fffff880`02ce7000   netbios  netbios.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02cef000 fffff880`02d1c000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Sat Nov 21 04:56:47 2009 (4B0756EF)
fffff880`02d1c000 fffff880`02d25000   Null     Null.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02d25000 fffff880`02d2c000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02d2c000 fffff880`02d3a000   vga      vga.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02d3a000 fffff880`02d5f000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`02d5f000 fffff880`02d6f000   watchdog watchdog.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`02d6f000 fffff880`02d78000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02d78000 fffff880`02d81000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02d81000 fffff880`02d8a000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`02d8a000 fffff880`02d95000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`02d95000 fffff880`02da6000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02da6000 fffff880`02dc4000   tdx      tdx.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02dc4000 fffff880`02dd1000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Tue Jul 14 02:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02dd1000 fffff880`02df7000   pacer    pacer.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a1e000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03a1e000 fffff880`03a2f000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Tue Jul 14 02:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03a2f000 fffff880`03a55000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03a55000 fffff880`03a6b000   intelppm intelppm.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03a6b000 fffff880`03a9f000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Wed Feb 03 05:23:59 2010 (4B68EC4F)
fffff880`03abb000 fffff880`03ad6000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`03ad6000 fffff880`03aea000   termdd   termdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`03aea000 fffff880`03b3b000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03b3b000 fffff880`03b47000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03b47000 fffff880`03b52000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Tue Jul 14 02:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03b52000 fffff880`03b61000   discache discache.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03b61000 fffff880`03be4000   csc      csc.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c2f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03c2f000 fffff880`03c4a000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03c4a000 fffff880`03c6b000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03c6b000 fffff880`03c85000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03c89000 fffff880`03cdf000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`03cdf000 fffff880`03cf0000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03cf0000 fffff880`03d2f000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 19:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`03d2f000 fffff880`03d3c000   fdc      fdc.sys      Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`03d3c000 fffff880`03d48000   serenum  serenum.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03d48000 fffff880`03d65000   parport  parport.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03d65000 fffff880`03d83000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03d83000 fffff880`03d92000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03d92000 fffff880`03da2000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03da2000 fffff880`03db8000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03db8000 fffff880`03ddc000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03ddc000 fffff880`03de8000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03de8000 fffff880`03df3000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`03df3000 fffff880`03df4480   swenum   swenum.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`03e39000 fffff880`03e86000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jan 08 05:38:32 2010 (4B46A8B8)
fffff880`03e86000 fffff880`03ea9000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Jul 14 02:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`03ea9000 fffff880`03f4f000   peauth   peauth.sys   Tue Jul 14 04:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`03f4f000 fffff880`03f5a000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 15:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`03f5a000 fffff880`03f87000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 10:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`03f87000 fffff880`03f99000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Tue Jul 14 03:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04222000   drmk     drmk.sys     Tue Jul 14 04:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04222000 fffff880`04227200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04228000 fffff880`04246000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`04246000 fffff880`0425e000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0425e000 fffff880`0428b000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 08 05:38:26 2010 (4B46A8B2)
fffff880`042b1000 fffff880`042f4000   ks       ks.sys       Tue Jul 14 03:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`042f4000 fffff880`04306000   umbus    umbus.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04306000 fffff880`04360000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04360000 fffff880`0436b000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`0436b000 fffff880`04380000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`04380000 fffff880`043a2000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Fri Jan 29 03:03:36 2010 (4B6233E8)
fffff880`043a2000 fffff880`043df000   portcls  portcls.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04846000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`04846000 fffff880`0486a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`0486a000 fffff880`04877000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04877000 fffff880`04886000   mouclass mouclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04897000 fffff880`04efb000   atipmdag atipmdag.sys Wed Feb 03 06:21:24 2010 (4B68F9C4)
fffff880`04efb000 fffff880`04fef000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Oct 02 03:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`06411000 fffff880`0662e300   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 08 12:20:05 2009 (4B1E2855)
fffff880`0662f000 fffff880`0663b000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0663b000 fffff880`06649000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06649000 fffff880`06655000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06655000 fffff880`0665e000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0665e000 fffff880`06671000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06671000 fffff880`0667f000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`0667f000 fffff880`06698000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`06698000 fffff880`066a0080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`066a1000 fffff880`066a2f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`066a3000 fffff880`066b0000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`066b0000 fffff880`066be000   monitor  monitor.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`066be000 fffff880`066e1000   luafv    luafv.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`066e1000 fffff880`06702000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`06702000 fffff880`06717000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06717000 fffff880`0672f000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0672f000 fffff880`067f7000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`06a00000 fffff880`06a71000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 20:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`06a9f000 fffff880`06b08000   srv2     srv2.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`06b08000 fffff880`06ba0000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 10:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`06ba0000 fffff880`06bb0000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Sat Nov 21 04:56:38 2009 (4B0756E6)
fffff880`06bbc000 fffff880`06bf2000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff960`00050000 fffff960`0035f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`005a0000 fffff960`005aa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`006d0000 fffff960`006f7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`06bb0000 fffff880`06bbc000   usbprint.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`015e5000 fffff880`015f3000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`015f3000 fffff880`015ff000   dump_ataport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0148a000 fffff880`01493000   dump_atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013de000 fffff880`013f1000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01057000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c8a000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03da2000 fffff880`03db8000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0106e000 fffff880`01079000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 20:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`011f5000 fffff880`011fe000   atapi    atapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00dad000 fffff880`00dd7000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`04380000 fffff880`043a2000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Fri Jan 29 03:03:36 2010 (4B6233E8)
fffff880`03a6b000 fffff880`03a9f000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Wed Feb 03 05:23:59 2010 (4B68EC4F)
fffff880`04897000 fffff880`04efb000   atipmdag atipmdag.sys Wed Feb 03 06:21:24 2010 (4B68F9C4)
fffff880`02d25000 fffff880`02d2c000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03a1e000 fffff880`03a2f000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Tue Jul 14 02:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`04228000 fffff880`04246000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`006d0000 fffff960`006f7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`00c60000 fffff880`00c8a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00ed6000 fffff880`00f96000   CI       CI.dll       Tue Jul 14 04:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01230000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00cf3000 fffff880`00d51000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0150b000 fffff880`0157e000   cng      cng.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`03d92000 fffff880`03da2000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0663b000 fffff880`06649000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03b61000 fffff880`03be4000   csc      csc.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a1e000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03b52000 fffff880`03b61000   discache discache.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01474000 fffff880`0148a000   disk     disk.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04222000   drmk     drmk.sys     Tue Jul 14 04:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06655000 fffff880`0665e000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06649000 fffff880`06655000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0665e000 fffff880`06671000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0662f000 fffff880`0663b000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04efb000 fffff880`04fef000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Oct 02 03:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04846000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`06bbc000 fffff880`06bf2000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`03d2f000 fffff880`03d3c000   fdc      fdc.sys      Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`00c4c000 fffff880`00c60000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`04360000 fffff880`0436b000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c4c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`0158f000 fffff880`01599000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0143a000 fffff880`01474000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0164a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`031e8000 fffff800`03231000   hal      hal.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`04846000 fffff880`0486a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`0667f000 fffff880`06698000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`06698000 fffff880`066a0080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06671000 fffff880`0667f000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`0672f000 fffff880`067f7000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`0164a000 fffff880`01653000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`03d65000 fffff880`03d83000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03a55000 fffff880`03a6b000   intelppm intelppm.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03d83000 fffff880`03d92000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00bd4000 fffff800`00bde000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`042b1000 fffff880`042f4000   ks       ks.sys       Tue Jul 14 03:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`014f1000 fffff880`0150b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`017a7000 fffff880`017d2000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`04222000 fffff880`04227200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`06702000 fffff880`06717000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`066be000 fffff880`066e1000   luafv    luafv.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c9b000 fffff880`00cdf000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Tue Jul 14 04:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`066b0000 fffff880`066be000   monitor  monitor.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04877000 fffff880`04886000   mouclass mouclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`066a3000 fffff880`066b0000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00eb3000 fffff880`00ecd000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02cef000 fffff880`02d1c000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Sat Nov 21 04:56:47 2009 (4B0756EF)
fffff880`06ba0000 fffff880`06bb0000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Sat Nov 21 04:56:38 2009 (4B0756E6)
fffff880`04246000 fffff880`0425e000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0425e000 fffff880`0428b000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 08 05:38:26 2010 (4B46A8B2)
fffff880`03e39000 fffff880`03e86000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jan 08 05:38:32 2010 (4B46A8B8)
fffff880`03e86000 fffff880`03ea9000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Jul 14 02:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`02d8a000 fffff880`02d95000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01057000 fffff880`01061000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01493000 fffff880`014f1000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`03b47000 fffff880`03b52000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Tue Jul 14 02:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`017ea000 fffff880`017fc000   mup      mup.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01655000 fffff880`01747000   ndis     ndis.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03ddc000 fffff880`03de8000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c2f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0436b000 fffff880`04380000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02cd8000 fffff880`02ce7000   netbios  netbios.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02c8a000 fffff880`02ccf000   netbt    netbt.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01747000 fffff880`017a7000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Tue Jul 14 02:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`02d95000 fffff880`02da6000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03b3b000 fffff880`03b47000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c0b000 fffff800`031e8000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Jul 14 02:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`0123b000 fffff880`013de000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`02d1c000 fffff880`02d25000   Null     Null.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02dd1000 fffff880`02df7000   pacer    pacer.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`03d48000 fffff880`03d65000   parport  parport.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`011d9000 fffff880`011ee000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f96000 fffff880`00fc9000   pci      pci.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`011ee000 fffff880`011f5000   pciide   pciide.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fde000 fffff880`00fee000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0157e000 fffff880`0158f000   pcw      pcw.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`03ea9000 fffff880`03f4f000   peauth   peauth.sys   Tue Jul 14 04:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`043a2000 fffff880`043df000   portcls  portcls.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00cdf000 fffff880`00cf3000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`03db8000 fffff880`03ddc000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03c2f000 fffff880`03c4a000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03c4a000 fffff880`03c6b000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`03c6b000 fffff880`03c85000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03aea000 fffff880`03b3b000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03de8000 fffff880`03df3000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`02d6f000 fffff880`02d78000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02d78000 fffff880`02d81000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02d81000 fffff880`02d8a000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0143a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`06717000 fffff880`0672f000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03cf0000 fffff880`03d2f000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 19:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`06411000 fffff880`0662e300   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 08 12:20:05 2009 (4B1E2855)
fffff880`011aa000 fffff880`011d9000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`03f4f000 fffff880`03f5a000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 15:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`03d3c000 fffff880`03d48000   serenum  serenum.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`00dd7000 fffff880`00df4000   serial   serial.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`017e2000 fffff880`017ea000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 19:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`06a00000 fffff880`06a71000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 20:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`0107b000 fffff880`011a1000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 22:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`06b08000 fffff880`06ba0000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 10:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`06a9f000 fffff880`06b08000   srv2     srv2.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`03f5a000 fffff880`03f87000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 10:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`03df3000 fffff880`03df4480   swenum   swenum.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01802000 fffff880`019ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`03f87000 fffff880`03f99000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Tue Jul 14 03:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`02dc4000 fffff880`02dd1000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Tue Jul 14 02:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02da6000 fffff880`02dc4000   tdx      tdx.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`03ad6000 fffff880`03aea000   termdd   termdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`005a0000 fffff960`005aa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03a2f000 fffff880`03a55000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`042f4000 fffff880`04306000   umbus    umbus.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`066a1000 fffff880`066a2f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`03cdf000 fffff880`03cf0000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04306000 fffff880`04360000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`03c89000 fffff880`03cdf000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`0486a000 fffff880`04877000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`01061000 fffff880`0106e000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`02d2c000 fffff880`02d3a000   vga      vga.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02d3a000 fffff880`02d5f000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`017d2000 fffff880`017e2000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Tue Jul 14 02:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00fc9000 fffff880`00fde000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d51000 fffff880`00dad000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01599000 fffff880`015e5000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`03abb000 fffff880`03ad6000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02d5f000 fffff880`02d6f000   watchdog watchdog.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00ea4000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Tue Jul 14 02:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ea4000 fffff880`00eb3000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02ccf000 fffff880`02cd8000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00050000 fffff960`0035f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`011a1000 fffff880`011aa000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`066e1000 fffff880`06702000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`06bb0000 fffff880`06bbc000   usbprint.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`015e5000 fffff880`015f3000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`015f3000 fffff880`015ff000   dump_ataport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0148a000 fffff880`01493000   dump_atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013de000 fffff880`013f1000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
```
Reports are attached.


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

And another one... at 21:35 trying to view the MKV ...
(IE was opened on the background)


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.10.0003.233 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c5b000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e98e50
Debug session time: Sun Mar  7 21:32:33.136 2010 (GMT+2)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:29:12.556
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..................
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {fffff80000000270, 0, 0, fffff80002cd013a}

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiPageFault+260 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v; kv; k; r; lmnt; lmntsm
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff80000000270, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000000, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff80002cd013a, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

READ_ADDRESS:  fffff80000000270 

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!ExpInterlockedPopEntrySListFault+0
fffff800`02cd013a 498b18          mov     rbx,qword ptr [r8]

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  wmplayer.exe

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88006ba1920 -- (.trap 0xfffff88006ba1920)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=000000004e050006 rbx=fffffa8004c093f8 rcx=fffffa80036032f0
rdx=ffffffffffffff00 rsi=000000000000545e rdi=fffff80002d056e2
rip=fffff80002cd013a rsp=fffff88006ba1ab0 rbp=fffff88006ba1b40
 r8=fffff80000000270  r9=00000000000000eb r10=fffffa80036032f0
r11=fffff88006ba1c20 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po cy
nt!ExpInterlockedPopEntrySListFault:
fffff800`02cd013a 498b18          mov     rbx,qword ptr [r8] ds:18a0:0270=????????????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002ccc469 to fffff80002cccf00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`06ba17d8 fffff800`02ccc469 : 00000000`0000000a fffff800`00000270 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`06ba17e0 fffff800`02ccb0e0 : 00000000`00000000 fffff680`00013fc0 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02d0536a : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`06ba1920 fffff800`02cd013a : fffff680`00013fc0 fffff800`02ce831c 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`06ba1ab0 fffff800`02ce831c : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffffff`ffffffff : nt!ExpInterlockedPopEntrySListFault
fffff880`06ba1ac0 fffff800`02ccafee : 00000000`00000001 00000000`0738c05c 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`067544f0 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x173c
fffff880`06ba1c20 00000000`6edd9fed : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
00000000`07f6f0a0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x6edd9fed


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiPageFault+260
fffff800`02ccb0e0 440f20c0        mov     rax,cr8

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiPageFault+260

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_VRF_nt!KiPageFault+260

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_VRF_nt!KiPageFault+260

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`06ba17d8 fffff800`02ccc469 : 00000000`0000000a fffff800`00000270 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`06ba17e0 fffff800`02ccb0e0 : 00000000`00000000 fffff680`00013fc0 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02d0536a : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`06ba1920 fffff800`02cd013a : fffff680`00013fc0 fffff800`02ce831c 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`06ba1920)
fffff880`06ba1ab0 fffff800`02ce831c : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 ffffffff`ffffffff : nt!ExpInterlockedPopEntrySListFault
fffff880`06ba1ac0 fffff800`02ccafee : 00000000`00000001 00000000`0738c05c 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`067544f0 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x173c
fffff880`06ba1c20 00000000`6edd9fed : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e (TrapFrame @ fffff880`06ba1c20)
00000000`07f6f0a0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x6edd9fed
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`06ba17d8 fffff800`02ccc469 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`06ba17e0 fffff800`02ccb0e0 nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`06ba1920 fffff800`02cd013a nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`06ba1ab0 fffff800`02ce831c nt!ExpInterlockedPopEntrySListFault
fffff880`06ba1ac0 fffff800`02ccafee nt!MmAccessFault+0x173c
fffff880`06ba1c20 00000000`6edd9fed nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
00000000`07f6f0a0 00000000`00000000 0x6edd9fed
rax=fffff88006ba18e0 rbx=fffff68000013fc0 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=fffff80000000270 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=ffffffffffffffff
rip=fffff80002cccf00 rsp=fffff88006ba17d8 rbp=fffff88006ba19a0
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffff80002cd013a
r11=fffff6fb7e000000 r12=fffffa8004c01060 r13=00000000027f8000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=fffffa8004c093f8
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0000  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02cccf00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:fffff880`06ba17e0=000000000000000a
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bc4000 fffff800`00bce000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02c12000 fffff800`02c5b000   hal      hal.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff800`02c5b000 fffff800`03238000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Jul 14 02:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c4c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`00c4c000 fffff880`00c69000   serial   serial.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00c6f000 fffff880`00cb3000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Tue Jul 14 04:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`00cb3000 fffff880`00cc7000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00cc7000 fffff880`00d25000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d25000 fffff880`00de5000   CI       CI.dll       Tue Jul 14 04:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00de5000 fffff880`00e00000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00e5c000 fffff880`00e76000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00e76000 fffff880`00e7f000   atapi    atapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e7f000 fffff880`00ea9000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00ea9000 fffff880`00eb4000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 20:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00ebd000 fffff880`00f61000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Tue Jul 14 02:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f61000 fffff880`00f70000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f70000 fffff880`00fa3000   pci      pci.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fa3000 fffff880`00fb8000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00fb8000 fffff880`00fcc000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00fcc000 fffff880`00ff6000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0102f000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`0102f000 fffff880`01086000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`01086000 fffff880`01090000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01090000 fffff880`0109d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`0109d000 fffff880`010b2000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`010b2000 fffff880`010b9000   pciide   pciide.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`010c1000 fffff880`011e7000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 22:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`011e7000 fffff880`011f0000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`011f0000 fffff880`01200000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0122a000 fffff880`013cd000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013cd000 fffff880`013fd000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0144c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`0144c000 fffff880`01486000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`01486000 fffff880`0148f000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`0148f000 fffff880`014c9000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`014c9000 fffff880`014df000   disk     disk.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`014ee000 fffff880`0154c000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`0154c000 fffff880`01566000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01566000 fffff880`015d9000   cng      cng.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`015d9000 fffff880`015ea000   pcw      pcw.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`015ea000 fffff880`015f4000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01660000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Tue Jul 14 02:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01660000 fffff880`0168b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0168b000 fffff880`016d5000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`016d5000 fffff880`016e5000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Tue Jul 14 02:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`016e5000 fffff880`016ed000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 19:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`016f4000 fffff880`017e6000   ndis     ndis.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`017e6000 fffff880`017f8000   mup      mup.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01802000 fffff880`019ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c26000   pacer    pacer.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`02c26000 fffff880`02c35000   netbios  netbios.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02c3b000 fffff880`02c68000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Sat Nov 21 04:56:47 2009 (4B0756EF)
fffff880`02c68000 fffff880`02c71000   Null     Null.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02c71000 fffff880`02c78000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02c78000 fffff880`02c86000   vga      vga.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02c86000 fffff880`02cab000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`02cab000 fffff880`02cbb000   watchdog watchdog.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`02cbb000 fffff880`02cc4000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02cc4000 fffff880`02ccd000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02ccd000 fffff880`02cd6000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`02cd6000 fffff880`02ce1000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`02ce1000 fffff880`02cf2000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02cf2000 fffff880`02d10000   tdx      tdx.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02d10000 fffff880`02d1d000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Tue Jul 14 02:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02d1d000 fffff880`02da7000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02da7000 fffff880`02dec000   netbt    netbt.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02dec000 fffff880`02df5000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`03823000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Jul 14 02:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`03823000 fffff880`0382e000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 15:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0382e000 fffff880`0385b000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 10:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`0385b000 fffff880`0386d000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Tue Jul 14 03:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`03885000 fffff880`0394d000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`0394d000 fffff880`0396b000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`0396b000 fffff880`03983000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`03983000 fffff880`039b0000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 08 05:38:26 2010 (4B46A8B2)
fffff880`039b0000 fffff880`039fd000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jan 08 05:38:32 2010 (4B46A8B8)
fffff880`03e37000 fffff880`03e4b000   termdd   termdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`03e4b000 fffff880`03e9c000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03e9c000 fffff880`03ea8000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03ea8000 fffff880`03eb3000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Tue Jul 14 02:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03eb3000 fffff880`03ec2000   discache discache.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03ec2000 fffff880`03f45000   csc      csc.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03f45000 fffff880`03f63000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03f63000 fffff880`03f74000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Tue Jul 14 02:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03f74000 fffff880`03f9a000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03f9a000 fffff880`03fb0000   intelppm intelppm.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03fb0000 fffff880`03fe4000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Wed Feb 03 05:23:59 2010 (4B68EC4F)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04024000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04024000 fffff880`04030000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04030000 fffff880`0405f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0405f000 fffff880`0407a000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0407a000 fffff880`0409b000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`0409b000 fffff880`040b5000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`040bb000 fffff880`04111000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`04111000 fffff880`04122000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04122000 fffff880`04161000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 19:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`04161000 fffff880`0416e000   fdc      fdc.sys      Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`0416e000 fffff880`0417a000   serenum  serenum.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0417a000 fffff880`04197000   parport  parport.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`04197000 fffff880`041b5000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`041b5000 fffff880`041c4000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`041c4000 fffff880`041d4000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`041d4000 fffff880`041ea000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`041ea000 fffff880`041f5000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`041f5000 fffff880`041f6480   swenum   swenum.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04221000 fffff880`04264000   ks       ks.sys       Tue Jul 14 03:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`04264000 fffff880`04276000   umbus    umbus.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04276000 fffff880`042d0000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`042d0000 fffff880`042db000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`042db000 fffff880`042f0000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`042f0000 fffff880`04312000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Fri Jan 29 03:03:36 2010 (4B6233E8)
fffff880`04312000 fffff880`0434f000   portcls  portcls.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`0434f000 fffff880`04371000   drmk     drmk.sys     Tue Jul 14 04:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04371000 fffff880`04376200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04377000 fffff880`043e0000   srv2     srv2.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`0465d000 fffff880`046f5000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 10:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`046f5000 fffff880`04705000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Sat Nov 21 04:56:38 2009 (4B0756E6)
fffff880`04705000 fffff880`0473b000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`0473b000 fffff880`047ac000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 20:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04846000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`04846000 fffff880`0486a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`0486a000 fffff880`04877000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04877000 fffff880`04886000   mouclass mouclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04889000 fffff880`04eed000   atipmdag atipmdag.sys Wed Feb 03 06:21:24 2010 (4B68F9C4)
fffff880`04eed000 fffff880`04fe1000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Oct 02 03:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`0642c000 fffff880`06649300   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 08 12:20:05 2009 (4B1E2855)
fffff880`0664a000 fffff880`06656000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`06656000 fffff880`06664000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06664000 fffff880`06670000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06670000 fffff880`06679000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06679000 fffff880`0668c000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0668c000 fffff880`0669a000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`0669a000 fffff880`066b3000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`066b3000 fffff880`066bb080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`066bc000 fffff880`066bdf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`066be000 fffff880`066cb000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`066cb000 fffff880`066d9000   monitor  monitor.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`066d9000 fffff880`066fc000   luafv    luafv.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`066fc000 fffff880`0671d000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`0671d000 fffff880`06732000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06732000 fffff880`0674a000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0674a000 fffff880`067f0000   peauth   peauth.sys   Tue Jul 14 04:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff960`00080000 fffff960`0038f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`00590000 fffff960`0059a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00730000 fffff960`00757000   cdd      cdd.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`014df000 fffff880`014ed000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`015f4000 fffff880`01600000   dump_ataport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01209000   dump_atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01209000 fffff880`0121c000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`0102f000 fffff880`01086000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02d1d000 fffff880`02da7000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`041d4000 fffff880`041ea000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00ea9000 fffff880`00eb4000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 20:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00e76000 fffff880`00e7f000   atapi    atapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e7f000 fffff880`00ea9000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`042f0000 fffff880`04312000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Fri Jan 29 03:03:36 2010 (4B6233E8)
fffff880`03fb0000 fffff880`03fe4000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Wed Feb 03 05:23:59 2010 (4B68EC4F)
fffff880`04889000 fffff880`04eed000   atipmdag atipmdag.sys Wed Feb 03 06:21:24 2010 (4B68F9C4)
fffff880`02c71000 fffff880`02c78000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03f63000 fffff880`03f74000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Tue Jul 14 02:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0394d000 fffff880`0396b000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00730000 fffff960`00757000   cdd      cdd.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`00fcc000 fffff880`00ff6000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00d25000 fffff880`00de5000   CI       CI.dll       Tue Jul 14 04:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`013cd000 fffff880`013fd000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00cc7000 fffff880`00d25000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01566000 fffff880`015d9000   cng      cng.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`041c4000 fffff880`041d4000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`06656000 fffff880`06664000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03ec2000 fffff880`03f45000   csc      csc.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03f45000 fffff880`03f63000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03eb3000 fffff880`03ec2000   discache discache.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`014c9000 fffff880`014df000   disk     disk.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0434f000 fffff880`04371000   drmk     drmk.sys     Tue Jul 14 04:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06670000 fffff880`06679000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06664000 fffff880`06670000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06679000 fffff880`0668c000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0664a000 fffff880`06656000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04eed000 fffff880`04fe1000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Oct 02 03:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04846000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`04705000 fffff880`0473b000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`04161000 fffff880`0416e000   fdc      fdc.sys      Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`00fb8000 fffff880`00fcc000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`042d0000 fffff880`042db000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c4c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`015ea000 fffff880`015f4000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0148f000 fffff880`014c9000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0168b000 fffff880`016d5000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`02c12000 fffff800`02c5b000   hal      hal.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`04846000 fffff880`0486a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`0669a000 fffff880`066b3000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`066b3000 fffff880`066bb080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`0668c000 fffff880`0669a000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`03885000 fffff880`0394d000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`01486000 fffff880`0148f000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`04197000 fffff880`041b5000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03f9a000 fffff880`03fb0000   intelppm intelppm.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`041b5000 fffff880`041c4000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00bc4000 fffff800`00bce000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`04221000 fffff880`04264000   ks       ks.sys       Tue Jul 14 03:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`0154c000 fffff880`01566000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01660000 fffff880`0168b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`04371000 fffff880`04376200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`0671d000 fffff880`06732000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`066d9000 fffff880`066fc000   luafv    luafv.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c6f000 fffff880`00cb3000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Tue Jul 14 04:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`066cb000 fffff880`066d9000   monitor  monitor.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04877000 fffff880`04886000   mouclass mouclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`066be000 fffff880`066cb000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e5c000 fffff880`00e76000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02c3b000 fffff880`02c68000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Sat Nov 21 04:56:47 2009 (4B0756EF)
fffff880`046f5000 fffff880`04705000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Sat Nov 21 04:56:38 2009 (4B0756E6)
fffff880`0396b000 fffff880`03983000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`03983000 fffff880`039b0000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 08 05:38:26 2010 (4B46A8B2)
fffff880`039b0000 fffff880`039fd000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jan 08 05:38:32 2010 (4B46A8B8)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`03823000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Jul 14 02:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`02cd6000 fffff880`02ce1000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01086000 fffff880`01090000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`014ee000 fffff880`0154c000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`03ea8000 fffff880`03eb3000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Tue Jul 14 02:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`017e6000 fffff880`017f8000   mup      mup.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`016f4000 fffff880`017e6000   ndis     ndis.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04024000 fffff880`04030000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04030000 fffff880`0405f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`042db000 fffff880`042f0000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02c26000 fffff880`02c35000   netbios  netbios.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02da7000 fffff880`02dec000   netbt    netbt.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01660000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Tue Jul 14 02:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`02ce1000 fffff880`02cf2000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03e9c000 fffff880`03ea8000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c5b000 fffff800`03238000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Jul 14 02:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`0122a000 fffff880`013cd000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`02c68000 fffff880`02c71000   Null     Null.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c26000   pacer    pacer.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`0417a000 fffff880`04197000   parport  parport.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0109d000 fffff880`010b2000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f70000 fffff880`00fa3000   pci      pci.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`010b2000 fffff880`010b9000   pciide   pciide.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`011f0000 fffff880`01200000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`015d9000 fffff880`015ea000   pcw      pcw.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0674a000 fffff880`067f0000   peauth   peauth.sys   Tue Jul 14 04:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04312000 fffff880`0434f000   portcls  portcls.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00cb3000 fffff880`00cc7000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04024000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0405f000 fffff880`0407a000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0407a000 fffff880`0409b000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`0409b000 fffff880`040b5000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03e4b000 fffff880`03e9c000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`041ea000 fffff880`041f5000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`02cbb000 fffff880`02cc4000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02cc4000 fffff880`02ccd000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02ccd000 fffff880`02cd6000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0144c000 fffff880`01486000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`06732000 fffff880`0674a000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04122000 fffff880`04161000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 19:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`0642c000 fffff880`06649300   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 08 12:20:05 2009 (4B1E2855)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0102f000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`03823000 fffff880`0382e000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 15:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0416e000 fffff880`0417a000   serenum  serenum.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`00c4c000 fffff880`00c69000   serial   serial.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`016e5000 fffff880`016ed000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 19:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0473b000 fffff880`047ac000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 20:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`010c1000 fffff880`011e7000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 22:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`0465d000 fffff880`046f5000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 10:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`04377000 fffff880`043e0000   srv2     srv2.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`0382e000 fffff880`0385b000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 10:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`041f5000 fffff880`041f6480   swenum   swenum.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01802000 fffff880`019ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`0385b000 fffff880`0386d000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Tue Jul 14 03:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`02d10000 fffff880`02d1d000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Tue Jul 14 02:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02cf2000 fffff880`02d10000   tdx      tdx.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`03e37000 fffff880`03e4b000   termdd   termdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00590000 fffff960`0059a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03f74000 fffff880`03f9a000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`04264000 fffff880`04276000   umbus    umbus.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`066bc000 fffff880`066bdf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04111000 fffff880`04122000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04276000 fffff880`042d0000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`040bb000 fffff880`04111000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`0486a000 fffff880`04877000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`01090000 fffff880`0109d000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`02c78000 fffff880`02c86000   vga      vga.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02c86000 fffff880`02cab000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`016d5000 fffff880`016e5000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Tue Jul 14 02:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00fa3000 fffff880`00fb8000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0144c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`00de5000 fffff880`00e00000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02cab000 fffff880`02cbb000   watchdog watchdog.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00ebd000 fffff880`00f61000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Tue Jul 14 02:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f61000 fffff880`00f70000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02dec000 fffff880`02df5000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00080000 fffff960`0038f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`011e7000 fffff880`011f0000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`066fc000 fffff880`0671d000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`014df000 fffff880`014ed000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`015f4000 fffff880`01600000   dump_ataport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01209000   dump_atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01209000 fffff880`0121c000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
```
Attached Reports.

Desperate.


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi... same story again - watching mkv get BSOD - occurred at 22:40 (and not at 22:00 as the name of the attachment might suggest. my mistake).
Prior to the BSOD, while watching the MKV (with WMP, CCCP codec pack)
the computer got stuck and had to be manually re-booted (reset button) - this was at 22:00 

New BSOD dump:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.10.0003.233 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c1c000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e59e50
Debug session time: Mon Mar  8 22:38:08.905 2010 (GMT+2)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:28:22.326
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..................
Loading User Symbols

Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1A, {411, fffff6fc50043380, 854000005d289882, 307ff00181001}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+6091 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v; kv; k; r; lmnt; lmntsm
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
    # Any other values for parameter 1 must be individually examined.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000411, The subtype of the bugcheck.
Arg2: fffff6fc50043380
Arg3: 854000005d289882
Arg4: 000307ff00181001

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_411

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff8800918b950 -- (.trap 0xfffff8800918b950)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffff8800918bb00 rbx=0000000000000010 rcx=000000000000ffff
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=fffff8800918bab0 rdi=0000000000010246
rip=fffff800030ab68d rsp=fffff8800918bae0 rbp=00000000000009fd
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=fffff8a008670008 r10=00000000000002ab
r11=fffff8800918bb90 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
nt!PfTCreateTraceDump+0xed:
fffff800`030ab68d 418a01          mov     al,byte ptr [r9] ds:fffff8a0`08670008=01
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002c54fee to fffff80002c8df00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0918b5f8 fffff800`02c54fee : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00000411 fffff6fc`50043380 85400000`5d289882 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0918b600 fffff800`02cbff7d : fffff8a0`08670008 fffff6fc`50043380 0000007f`fffffff8 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x6091
fffff880`0918b650 fffff800`02caa506 : 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`0866f008 fffff880`00961000 fffff800`02e18b40 : nt!MiResolveTransitionFault+0x38d
fffff880`0918b6e0 fffff800`02ca84d1 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0918b8c0 fffff800`02e18b40 fffff6fc`00017fe8 : nt!MiDispatchFault+0x946
fffff880`0918b7f0 fffff800`02c8bfee : 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`0866e000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x8f1
fffff880`0918b950 fffff800`030ab68d : fffff8a0`0866e000 00000000`000009fd fffff8a0`0866e018 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`0918bae0 fffff800`030f9c60 : fffff880`0918bc10 00000000`00010246 fffff880`0918bc08 fffff8a0`033c9000 : nt!PfTCreateTraceDump+0xed
fffff880`0918bbe0 fffff800`030ff853 : fffffa80`06d5bb01 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`036f8040 fffff800`02e1a568 : nt!PfTGenerateTrace+0x10
fffff880`0918bc10 fffff800`02f31166 : ffffffff`ff676980 fffffa80`06d5bb60 00000000`00000010 00000000`00010286 : nt!PfTLoggingWorker+0x113
fffff880`0918bd40 fffff800`02c6c486 : fffff800`02e06e80 fffffa80`06d5bb60 fffff800`02e14c40 fffff880`01269534 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`0918bd80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`0918c000 fffff880`09186000 fffff880`0918b5f0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+6091
fffff800`02c54fee cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+6091

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_411_VRF_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+6091

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_411_VRF_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+6091

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`0918b5f8 fffff800`02c54fee : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00000411 fffff6fc`50043380 85400000`5d289882 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0918b600 fffff800`02cbff7d : fffff8a0`08670008 fffff6fc`50043380 0000007f`fffffff8 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x6091
fffff880`0918b650 fffff800`02caa506 : 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`0866f008 fffff880`00961000 fffff800`02e18b40 : nt!MiResolveTransitionFault+0x38d
fffff880`0918b6e0 fffff800`02ca84d1 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0918b8c0 fffff800`02e18b40 fffff6fc`00017fe8 : nt!MiDispatchFault+0x946
fffff880`0918b7f0 fffff800`02c8bfee : 00000000`00000000 fffff8a0`0866e000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x8f1
fffff880`0918b950 fffff800`030ab68d : fffff8a0`0866e000 00000000`000009fd fffff8a0`0866e018 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e (TrapFrame @ fffff880`0918b950)
fffff880`0918bae0 fffff800`030f9c60 : fffff880`0918bc10 00000000`00010246 fffff880`0918bc08 fffff8a0`033c9000 : nt!PfTCreateTraceDump+0xed
fffff880`0918bbe0 fffff800`030ff853 : fffffa80`06d5bb01 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`036f8040 fffff800`02e1a568 : nt!PfTGenerateTrace+0x10
fffff880`0918bc10 fffff800`02f31166 : ffffffff`ff676980 fffffa80`06d5bb60 00000000`00000010 00000000`00010286 : nt!PfTLoggingWorker+0x113
fffff880`0918bd40 fffff800`02c6c486 : fffff800`02e06e80 fffffa80`06d5bb60 fffff800`02e14c40 fffff880`01269534 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`0918bd80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`0918c000 fffff880`09186000 fffff880`0918b5f0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`0918b5f8 fffff800`02c54fee nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0918b600 fffff800`02cbff7d nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x6091
fffff880`0918b650 fffff800`02caa506 nt!MiResolveTransitionFault+0x38d
fffff880`0918b6e0 fffff800`02ca84d1 nt!MiDispatchFault+0x946
fffff880`0918b7f0 fffff800`02c8bfee nt!MmAccessFault+0x8f1
fffff880`0918b950 fffff800`030ab68d nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`0918bae0 fffff800`030f9c60 nt!PfTCreateTraceDump+0xed
fffff880`0918bbe0 fffff800`030ff853 nt!PfTGenerateTrace+0x10
fffff880`0918bc10 fffff800`02f31166 nt!PfTLoggingWorker+0x113
fffff880`0918bd40 fffff800`02c6c486 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`0918bd80 00000000`00000000 nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16
rax=000307ff00181000 rbx=854000005d289882 rcx=000000000000001a
rdx=0000000000000411 rsi=fffff6fc50043380 rdi=fffffa80011779b0
rip=fffff80002c8df00 rsp=fffff8800918b5f8 rbp=fffff6fc50043380
 r8=fffff6fc50043380  r9=854000005d289882 r10=00000000000001f1
r11=fffff6fb7e280218 r12=fffff8800918b700 r13=0000000000000000
r14=fffff8a008670008 r15=fffff80002e18b40
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe cy
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000203
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02c8df00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`0918b600=000000000000001a
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bc1000 fffff800`00bcb000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02c1c000 fffff800`031f9000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Jul 14 02:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff800`031f9000 fffff800`03242000   hal      hal.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Tue Jul 14 04:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00ced000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Sat Nov 21 04:56:47 2009 (4B0756EF)
fffff880`00cfd000 fffff880`00d41000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Tue Jul 14 04:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`00d41000 fffff880`00d55000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00d55000 fffff880`00db3000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00db3000 fffff880`00dff000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e1a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00e1a000 fffff880`00e23000   atapi    atapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e23000 fffff880`00e4d000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00e4d000 fffff880`00e58000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 20:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00e58000 fffff880`00e6c000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00e6c000 fffff880`00e96000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00e98000 fffff880`00f3c000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Tue Jul 14 02:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f3c000 fffff880`00f4b000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f4b000 fffff880`00f7e000   pci      pci.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f7e000 fffff880`00fda000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00fda000 fffff880`00fe1000   pciide   pciide.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fe1000 fffff880`00ff1000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00ff1000 fffff880`00fff000   vga      vga.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01057000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`01057000 fffff880`01061000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01065000 fffff880`0118b000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 22:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`0118b000 fffff880`01194000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`01194000 fffff880`011c3000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`011c3000 fffff880`011d0000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`011d0000 fffff880`011e5000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`011e5000 fffff880`011fa000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01230000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01243000 fffff880`0124c000   Null     Null.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0124c000 fffff880`01253000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`0125b000 fffff880`013fe000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0143a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`0143a000 fffff880`01474000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01474000 fffff880`0148a000   disk     disk.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`014a4000 fffff880`01502000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`01502000 fffff880`0151c000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`0151c000 fffff880`0158f000   cng      cng.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`0158f000 fffff880`015a0000   pcw      pcw.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`015a0000 fffff880`015aa000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`015aa000 fffff880`015f6000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0164a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`0164a000 fffff880`0165a000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Tue Jul 14 02:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`0165a000 fffff880`01662000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 19:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01662000 fffff880`0166b000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`0166f000 fffff880`01761000   ndis     ndis.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`01761000 fffff880`017c1000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Tue Jul 14 02:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`017c1000 fffff880`017ec000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`017ec000 fffff880`017fe000   mup      mup.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01803000 fffff880`01a00000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c1b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02c1b000 fffff880`02c2f000   termdd   termdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`02c34000 fffff880`02c59000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`02c59000 fffff880`02c69000   watchdog watchdog.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`02c69000 fffff880`02c72000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02c72000 fffff880`02c7b000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02c7b000 fffff880`02c84000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`02c84000 fffff880`02c8f000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`02c8f000 fffff880`02ca0000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02ca0000 fffff880`02cbe000   tdx      tdx.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02cbe000 fffff880`02ccb000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Tue Jul 14 02:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02ccb000 fffff880`02d55000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02d55000 fffff880`02d9a000   netbt    netbt.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02d9a000 fffff880`02da3000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02da3000 fffff880`02dc9000   pacer    pacer.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`02dc9000 fffff880`02dd8000   netbios  netbios.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02dd8000 fffff880`02df5000   serial   serial.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a11000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Tue Jul 14 02:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03a11000 fffff880`03a37000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03a37000 fffff880`03a4d000   intelppm intelppm.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03a4d000 fffff880`03a81000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Wed Feb 03 05:23:59 2010 (4B68EC4F)
fffff880`03a81000 fffff880`03ad7000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`03ad8000 fffff880`03b29000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03b29000 fffff880`03b35000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03b35000 fffff880`03b40000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Tue Jul 14 02:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03b40000 fffff880`03b4f000   discache discache.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03b4f000 fffff880`03bd2000   csc      csc.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03bd2000 fffff880`03bf0000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0400b000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`0400b000 fffff880`0401a000   mouclass mouclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0401a000 fffff880`0401b480   swenum   swenum.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`0401c000 fffff880`0405f000   ks       ks.sys       Tue Jul 14 03:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`0405f000 fffff880`04071000   umbus    umbus.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`0407c000 fffff880`040bb000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 19:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`040bb000 fffff880`040c8000   fdc      fdc.sys      Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`040c8000 fffff880`040d4000   serenum  serenum.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`040d4000 fffff880`040f1000   parport  parport.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`040f1000 fffff880`0410f000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0410f000 fffff880`0411e000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0411e000 fffff880`0412e000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0412e000 fffff880`04144000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`04144000 fffff880`04168000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04168000 fffff880`04174000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04174000 fffff880`041a3000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`041a3000 fffff880`041be000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`041be000 fffff880`041df000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`041df000 fffff880`041f9000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04464000 fffff880`044be000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`044be000 fffff880`044c9000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`044c9000 fffff880`044de000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`044de000 fffff880`04500000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Fri Jan 29 03:03:36 2010 (4B6233E8)
fffff880`04500000 fffff880`0453d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`0453d000 fffff880`0455f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Tue Jul 14 04:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0455f000 fffff880`04564200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04565000 fffff880`045fd000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 10:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`04636000 fffff880`046fe000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`046fe000 fffff880`0471c000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`0471c000 fffff880`04734000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`04734000 fffff880`04761000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 08 05:38:26 2010 (4B46A8B2)
fffff880`04761000 fffff880`047ae000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jan 08 05:38:32 2010 (4B46A8B8)
fffff880`047ae000 fffff880`047d1000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Jul 14 02:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04846000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`04846000 fffff880`0486a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`0486a000 fffff880`04877000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04877000 fffff880`04888000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`048a8000 fffff880`04f0c000   atipmdag atipmdag.sys Wed Feb 03 06:21:24 2010 (4B68F9C4)
fffff880`04f0c000 fffff880`05000000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Oct 02 03:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`0665e000 fffff880`0687b300   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 08 12:20:05 2009 (4B1E2855)
fffff880`0687c000 fffff880`06888000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`06888000 fffff880`06896000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06896000 fffff880`068a2000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`068a2000 fffff880`068ab000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`068ab000 fffff880`068be000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`068be000 fffff880`068cc000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`068cc000 fffff880`068e5000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`068e5000 fffff880`068ed080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`068ee000 fffff880`068eff00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`068f0000 fffff880`068fd000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`068fd000 fffff880`0690b000   monitor  monitor.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0690b000 fffff880`0692e000   luafv    luafv.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`0692e000 fffff880`0694f000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`0694f000 fffff880`06964000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06964000 fffff880`0697c000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0697c000 fffff880`069ed000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 20:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`06c57000 fffff880`06cfd000   peauth   peauth.sys   Tue Jul 14 04:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`06cfd000 fffff880`06d08000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 15:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`06d08000 fffff880`06d35000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 10:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`06d35000 fffff880`06d47000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Tue Jul 14 03:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`06d47000 fffff880`06db0000   srv2     srv2.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`06db0000 fffff880`06dc0000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Sat Nov 21 04:56:38 2009 (4B0756E6)
fffff880`06dc0000 fffff880`06df6000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff960`00090000 fffff960`0039f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`005b0000 fffff960`005ba000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00650000 fffff960`00677000   cdd      cdd.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0148a000 fffff880`01498000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01498000 fffff880`014a4000   dump_ataport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`015f6000 fffff880`015ff000   dump_atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01230000 fffff880`01243000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01057000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02ccb000 fffff880`02d55000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`0412e000 fffff880`04144000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00e4d000 fffff880`00e58000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 20:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00e1a000 fffff880`00e23000   atapi    atapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e23000 fffff880`00e4d000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`044de000 fffff880`04500000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Fri Jan 29 03:03:36 2010 (4B6233E8)
fffff880`03a4d000 fffff880`03a81000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Wed Feb 03 05:23:59 2010 (4B68EC4F)
fffff880`048a8000 fffff880`04f0c000   atipmdag atipmdag.sys Wed Feb 03 06:21:24 2010 (4B68F9C4)
fffff880`0124c000 fffff880`01253000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03a00000 fffff880`03a11000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Tue Jul 14 02:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`046fe000 fffff880`0471c000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00650000 fffff960`00677000   cdd      cdd.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`00e6c000 fffff880`00e96000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Tue Jul 14 04:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01230000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00d55000 fffff880`00db3000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0151c000 fffff880`0158f000   cng      cng.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`0411e000 fffff880`0412e000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`06888000 fffff880`06896000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03b4f000 fffff880`03bd2000   csc      csc.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03bd2000 fffff880`03bf0000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03b40000 fffff880`03b4f000   discache discache.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01474000 fffff880`0148a000   disk     disk.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0453d000 fffff880`0455f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Tue Jul 14 04:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`068a2000 fffff880`068ab000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06896000 fffff880`068a2000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`068ab000 fffff880`068be000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0687c000 fffff880`06888000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04f0c000 fffff880`05000000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Oct 02 03:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04846000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`06dc0000 fffff880`06df6000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`040bb000 fffff880`040c8000   fdc      fdc.sys      Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`00e58000 fffff880`00e6c000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`044be000 fffff880`044c9000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`00db3000 fffff880`00dff000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`015a0000 fffff880`015aa000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0143a000 fffff880`01474000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0164a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`031f9000 fffff800`03242000   hal      hal.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`04846000 fffff880`0486a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`068cc000 fffff880`068e5000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`068e5000 fffff880`068ed080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`068be000 fffff880`068cc000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`04636000 fffff880`046fe000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`01662000 fffff880`0166b000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`040f1000 fffff880`0410f000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03a37000 fffff880`03a4d000   intelppm intelppm.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`0410f000 fffff880`0411e000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00bc1000 fffff800`00bcb000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`0401c000 fffff880`0405f000   ks       ks.sys       Tue Jul 14 03:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`01502000 fffff880`0151c000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`017c1000 fffff880`017ec000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0455f000 fffff880`04564200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`0694f000 fffff880`06964000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0690b000 fffff880`0692e000   luafv    luafv.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00cfd000 fffff880`00d41000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Tue Jul 14 04:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`068fd000 fffff880`0690b000   monitor  monitor.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0400b000 fffff880`0401a000   mouclass mouclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`068f0000 fffff880`068fd000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e1a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00ced000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Sat Nov 21 04:56:47 2009 (4B0756EF)
fffff880`06db0000 fffff880`06dc0000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Sat Nov 21 04:56:38 2009 (4B0756E6)
fffff880`0471c000 fffff880`04734000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`04734000 fffff880`04761000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 08 05:38:26 2010 (4B46A8B2)
fffff880`04761000 fffff880`047ae000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jan 08 05:38:32 2010 (4B46A8B8)
fffff880`047ae000 fffff880`047d1000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Jul 14 02:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`02c84000 fffff880`02c8f000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01057000 fffff880`01061000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`014a4000 fffff880`01502000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`03b35000 fffff880`03b40000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Tue Jul 14 02:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`017ec000 fffff880`017fe000   mup      mup.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0166f000 fffff880`01761000   ndis     ndis.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04168000 fffff880`04174000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04174000 fffff880`041a3000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`044c9000 fffff880`044de000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02dc9000 fffff880`02dd8000   netbios  netbios.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d55000 fffff880`02d9a000   netbt    netbt.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01761000 fffff880`017c1000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Tue Jul 14 02:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`02c8f000 fffff880`02ca0000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03b29000 fffff880`03b35000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c1c000 fffff800`031f9000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Jul 14 02:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`0125b000 fffff880`013fe000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01243000 fffff880`0124c000   Null     Null.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02da3000 fffff880`02dc9000   pacer    pacer.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`040d4000 fffff880`040f1000   parport  parport.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`011d0000 fffff880`011e5000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f4b000 fffff880`00f7e000   pci      pci.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fda000 fffff880`00fe1000   pciide   pciide.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fe1000 fffff880`00ff1000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0158f000 fffff880`015a0000   pcw      pcw.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`06c57000 fffff880`06cfd000   peauth   peauth.sys   Tue Jul 14 04:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04500000 fffff880`0453d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00d41000 fffff880`00d55000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`04144000 fffff880`04168000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`041a3000 fffff880`041be000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`041be000 fffff880`041df000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`041df000 fffff880`041f9000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03ad8000 fffff880`03b29000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0400b000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`02c69000 fffff880`02c72000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02c72000 fffff880`02c7b000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02c7b000 fffff880`02c84000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0143a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`06964000 fffff880`0697c000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0407c000 fffff880`040bb000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 19:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`0665e000 fffff880`0687b300   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 08 12:20:05 2009 (4B1E2855)
fffff880`01194000 fffff880`011c3000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:01:04 2009 (4A5BCAC0)
fffff880`06cfd000 fffff880`06d08000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 15:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`040c8000 fffff880`040d4000   serenum  serenum.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02dd8000 fffff880`02df5000   serial   serial.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0165a000 fffff880`01662000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 19:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0697c000 fffff880`069ed000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 20:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`01065000 fffff880`0118b000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 22:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
fffff880`04565000 fffff880`045fd000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 10:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`06d47000 fffff880`06db0000   srv2     srv2.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`06d08000 fffff880`06d35000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 10:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`0401a000 fffff880`0401b480   swenum   swenum.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01803000 fffff880`01a00000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`06d35000 fffff880`06d47000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Tue Jul 14 03:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`02cbe000 fffff880`02ccb000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Tue Jul 14 02:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02ca0000 fffff880`02cbe000   tdx      tdx.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02c1b000 fffff880`02c2f000   termdd   termdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`005b0000 fffff960`005ba000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03a11000 fffff880`03a37000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`0405f000 fffff880`04071000   umbus    umbus.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`068ee000 fffff880`068eff00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04877000 fffff880`04888000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04464000 fffff880`044be000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`03a81000 fffff880`03ad7000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`0486a000 fffff880`04877000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`011c3000 fffff880`011d0000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00ff1000 fffff880`00fff000   vga      vga.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02c34000 fffff880`02c59000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`0164a000 fffff880`0165a000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Tue Jul 14 02:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`011e5000 fffff880`011fa000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00f7e000 fffff880`00fda000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`015aa000 fffff880`015f6000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c1b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02c59000 fffff880`02c69000   watchdog watchdog.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e98000 fffff880`00f3c000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Tue Jul 14 02:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f3c000 fffff880`00f4b000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02d9a000 fffff880`02da3000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00090000 fffff960`0039f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`0118b000 fffff880`01194000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`0692e000 fffff880`0694f000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0148a000 fffff880`01498000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01498000 fffff880`014a4000   dump_ataport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`015f6000 fffff880`015ff000   dump_atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01230000 fffff880`01243000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
```
As usual, the report are attached.

Thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

rr_id said:


> fffff880`00c4c000 fffff880`00c69000 serial serial.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
> fffff880`016e5000 fffff880`016ed000 spldr spldr.sys Mon May 11 19:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
> fffff880`0473b000 fffff880`047ac000 spsys spsys.sys Mon May 11 20:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
> fffff880`010c1000 fffff880`011e7000 sptd sptd.sys Sun Oct 11 22:55:14 2009 (4AD24632)
> ...


The Daemon/ Alcohol driver is still there!!

Run this command and let's find out where it is hiding - it will search your local OS drive and the HKLM services registry - 
START | type *cmd.exe * | RIGHT-click on cmd.exe | "Run as Administrator" | paste the following (must use right-click/ paste -- not CTRL-V) - 

```
[font=lucida console]echo  BEGIN SPTD   %date%   %time% > 0 & where /r c:\ /f /t sptd.sys >> 0  & echo    END SPTD   %date%   %time% >> 0  & echo. >>0 & echo  BEGIN SPTD REG QUERY   %date%   %time% >> 0 & reg query HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd /s >>0 & echo. >>0  & echo    END SPTD REG QUERY   %date%   %time% >> 0  & start notepad 0
 [/font]
```
A Notepad will open with the results. Paste into your next post.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

.


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,

results for 

```
echo  BEGIN SPTD   %date%   %time% > 0 & where /r c:\ /f /t sptd.sys >> 0  & echo    END SPTD   %date%   %time% >> 0  & echo. >>0 & echo BEGIN SPTD REG QUERY %date%   %time% >> 0 & reg query HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd /s >>0 & echo. >>0  & echo END SPTD REG QUERY   %date%   %time% >> 0  & start notepad 0
```


```
BEGIN SPTD   08/03/2010   23:32:52.89  
    834544   20/02/2010      22:38:36  "c:\Windows\System32\drivers\sptd.sys"
   END SPTD   08/03/2010   23:32:52.89   
  
 BEGIN SPTD REG QUERY   08/03/2010   23:32:52.89  

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd
    Type    REG_DWORD    0x1
    Start    REG_DWORD    0x0
    ErrorControl    REG_DWORD    0x1
    Tag    REG_DWORD    0x7
    ImagePath    REG_EXPAND_SZ    System32\Drivers\sptd.sys
    Group    REG_SZ    Boot Bus Extender

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\Cfg
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\Enum
    0    REG_SZ    Root\LEGACY_SPTD\0000
    Count    REG_DWORD    0x1
    NextInstance    REG_DWORD    0x1

   
   END SPTD REG QUERY   08/03/2010   23:32:52.89
```
I see it under the windows\system32\drivers folder, I can rename it,

another thing - the startup type of the service is 0x0:


> 0x0 (Ignore) If the driver fails to load or initialize,
> start up proceeds. No warning is displayed.


(from http://support.microsoft.com/kb/103000)

I also saw in both - the registry and the windows\system32\drivers folder the ATITool64.sys - a driver of a program I tried to installed and because the driver was not signed it never worked so I uninstalled it.
How can I remove drivers of already uninstalled software? (I thought restore point but had more changes since...)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Go into regedit - 
START | type *regedit* - go to - 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd

2x-click on "Start"

Change the DWORD to *4* - disable

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

Do you know if Windows 7 automatically go back to a restore point in some cases?


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

jcgriff2 said:


> Go into regedit -
> START | type *regedit* - go to -
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd
> ...


Done.

I exported the list of services before and after the change - but I did not see any change regarding the sptd.
2 other services seems to move from stopped to started state: 'Application Experience' and 'WinHTTP Web Proxy Auto-Discovery Service'
the 'WinHTTP Web Proxy Auto-Discovery Service' is no stopped again (did not touch it).


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

the permissions on HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\sptd\Cfg registry key looks invalid - the group/users is empty (see attached)


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi all,

after several days without BSODs its Back (during those days had 1 unexplained reboot with no BSOD)

Again while watching mkv file (in fullscreen in wmp)
about 15min prior to the BSOD I was playing and the game got stuck, rebooted played the same game again for few minutes and closed it normaly, 
after a minute to two played the mkv file, and the PC got BSOD.

here is the dump:


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.10.0003.233 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c52000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e8fe50
Debug session time: Thu Mar 11 22:31:00.617 2010 (GMT+2)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:20:36.663
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
................
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1A, {5100, fffff6fc400420c0, 1, 800000008ed0a963}

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+ae67 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v; kv; k; r; lmnt; lmntsm
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
    # Any other values for parameter 1 must be individually examined.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000005100, The subtype of the bugcheck.
Arg2: fffff6fc400420c0
Arg3: 0000000000000001
Arg4: 800000008ed0a963

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5100

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  wmplayer.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002d1ded7 to fffff80002cc3f00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`03ae3938 fffff800`02d1ded7 : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00005100 fffff6fc`400420c0 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`03ae3940 fffff800`02c583fa : fffff6fc`400420c0 fffff880`00000000 00000000`00000002 fffff800`02cfc6e2 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0xae67
fffff880`03ae3a50 fffff800`02cdf5ea : 00000000`00000000 fffff680`0006b650 00000000`00007a00 ffffffff`00000018 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x1cfe8
fffff880`03ae3ac0 fffff800`02cc1fee : 00000000`00000001 00000000`073cc05c 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`06c91ae0 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x1a0a
fffff880`03ae3c20 00000000`6ef99fed : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
00000000`0a25f420 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x6ef99fed


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+ae67
fffff800`02d1ded7 cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+ae67

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_5100_VRF_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+ae67

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_5100_VRF_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+ae67

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`03ae3938 fffff800`02d1ded7 : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00005100 fffff6fc`400420c0 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`03ae3940 fffff800`02c583fa : fffff6fc`400420c0 fffff880`00000000 00000000`00000002 fffff800`02cfc6e2 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0xae67
fffff880`03ae3a50 fffff800`02cdf5ea : 00000000`00000000 fffff680`0006b650 00000000`00007a00 ffffffff`00000018 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x1cfe8
fffff880`03ae3ac0 fffff800`02cc1fee : 00000000`00000001 00000000`073cc05c 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`06c91ae0 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x1a0a
fffff880`03ae3c20 00000000`6ef99fed : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e (TrapFrame @ fffff880`03ae3c20)
00000000`0a25f420 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x6ef99fed
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`03ae3938 fffff800`02d1ded7 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`03ae3940 fffff800`02c583fa nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0xae67
fffff880`03ae3a50 fffff800`02cdf5ea nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x1cfe8
fffff880`03ae3ac0 fffff800`02cc1fee nt!MmAccessFault+0x1a0a
fffff880`03ae3c20 00000000`6ef99fed nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
00000000`0a25f420 00000000`00000000 0x6ef99fed
rax=800000008ed0a963 rbx=fffff6fc400420c0 rcx=000000000000001a
rdx=0000000000005100 rsi=0000000000000002 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002cc3f00 rsp=fffff88003ae3938 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffff6fc400420c0  r9=0000000000000001 r10=0000000000000000
r11=0000000000000018 r12=0000000000000001 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000001 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0000  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000202
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02cc3f00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:fffff880`03ae3940=000000000000001a
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bbd000 fffff800`00bc7000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02c09000 fffff800`02c52000   hal      hal.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff800`02c52000 fffff800`0322f000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Jul 14 02:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Tue Jul 14 04:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00cd0000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00cde000 fffff880`00d22000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Tue Jul 14 04:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`00d22000 fffff880`00d36000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00d36000 fffff880`00d94000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d94000 fffff880`00dae000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00dae000 fffff880`00dd8000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00dd8000 fffff880`00de3000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 20:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00de3000 fffff880`00df4000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Tue Jul 14 02:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e71000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`00e71000 fffff880`00e78000   pciide   pciide.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e78000 fffff880`00e81000   atapi    atapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e85000 fffff880`00f29000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Tue Jul 14 02:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f29000 fffff880`00f38000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f38000 fffff880`00f8f000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00f8f000 fffff880`00f98000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f98000 fffff880`00fa2000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00fa2000 fffff880`00faf000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00faf000 fffff880`00fe2000   pci      pci.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fe2000 fffff880`00ff7000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0104c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`0104c000 fffff880`01086000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`01093000 fffff880`010df000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`010df000 fffff880`010f3000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010f3000 fffff880`01151000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`01151000 fffff880`011c4000   cng      cng.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`011c4000 fffff880`011fe000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121a000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`0121a000 fffff880`0122b000   pcw      pcw.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0122b000 fffff880`01235000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01235000 fffff880`0124b000   disk     disk.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0124d000 fffff880`013f0000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0144a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`0144a000 fffff880`0145a000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Tue Jul 14 02:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`0145a000 fffff880`01462000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 19:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01462000 fffff880`01474000   mup      mup.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01474000 fffff880`0147d000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`0147d000 fffff880`0156f000   ndis     ndis.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`0156f000 fffff880`015cf000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Tue Jul 14 02:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`015cf000 fffff880`015fa000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`017fd000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0180b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0180b000 fffff880`0181c000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0181c000 fffff880`0183a000   tdx      tdx.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`0183a000 fffff880`01847000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Tue Jul 14 02:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01847000 fffff880`018ca000   csc      csc.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`018ce000 fffff880`018fe000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01934000 fffff880`0195e000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0195e000 fffff880`0198b000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Sat Nov 21 04:56:47 2009 (4B0756EF)
fffff880`0198b000 fffff880`01994000   Null     Null.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01994000 fffff880`0199b000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`0199b000 fffff880`019a9000   vga      vga.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`019a9000 fffff880`019ce000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`019ce000 fffff880`019de000   watchdog watchdog.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`019de000 fffff880`019e7000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019e7000 fffff880`019f0000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019f0000 fffff880`019f9000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`02c51000 fffff880`02c5d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`02c63000 fffff880`02ced000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02ced000 fffff880`02d32000   netbt    netbt.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02d32000 fffff880`02d3b000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d3b000 fffff880`02d61000   pacer    pacer.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`02d61000 fffff880`02d70000   netbios  netbios.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d70000 fffff880`02d8d000   serial   serial.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`02d8d000 fffff880`02da8000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02da8000 fffff880`02dbc000   termdd   termdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`02dbc000 fffff880`02dc7000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Tue Jul 14 02:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`02dc7000 fffff880`02dd6000   discache discache.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`02dd6000 fffff880`02df4000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`038a6000   peauth   peauth.sys   Tue Jul 14 04:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`038a6000 fffff880`038b1000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 15:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`038b1000 fffff880`038de000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 10:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`038ed000 fffff880`0393a000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jan 08 05:38:32 2010 (4B46A8B8)
fffff880`0393a000 fffff880`0395d000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Jul 14 02:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`0395d000 fffff880`0396f000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Tue Jul 14 03:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`0396f000 fffff880`039d8000   srv2     srv2.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e24000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03e24000 fffff880`03e30000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03e30000 fffff880`03e5f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03e64000 fffff880`03e8a000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03e8a000 fffff880`03ea0000   intelppm intelppm.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03ea0000 fffff880`03ed4000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Wed Feb 03 05:23:59 2010 (4B68EC4F)
fffff880`03ed4000 fffff880`03fc8000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Oct 02 03:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`03fc8000 fffff880`03fde000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03fde000 fffff880`03ff9000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04022000   drmk     drmk.sys     Tue Jul 14 04:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04022000 fffff880`04027200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04028000 fffff880`04046000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`04046000 fffff880`04073000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 08 05:38:26 2010 (4B46A8B2)
fffff880`0407a000 fffff880`0409b000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`0409b000 fffff880`040b5000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`040b5000 fffff880`040c0000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`040c0000 fffff880`040cf000   mouclass mouclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`040cf000 fffff880`040d0480   swenum   swenum.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`040d1000 fffff880`04114000   ks       ks.sys       Tue Jul 14 03:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`04114000 fffff880`04126000   umbus    umbus.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04126000 fffff880`04180000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04180000 fffff880`0418b000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`0418b000 fffff880`041a0000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`041a0000 fffff880`041c2000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Fri Jan 29 03:03:36 2010 (4B6233E8)
fffff880`041c2000 fffff880`041ff000   portcls  portcls.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04856000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`04856000 fffff880`04867000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04867000 fffff880`048a6000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 19:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`048a6000 fffff880`048b3000   fdc      fdc.sys      Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`048b3000 fffff880`048bf000   serenum  serenum.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`048bf000 fffff880`048dc000   parport  parport.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`048df000 fffff880`04f43000   atipmdag atipmdag.sys Wed Feb 03 06:21:24 2010 (4B68F9C4)
fffff880`04f43000 fffff880`04f89000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`04f89000 fffff880`04fad000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`04fad000 fffff880`04fba000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04fba000 fffff880`04fd8000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04fd8000 fffff880`04fe7000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04fe7000 fffff880`04ff7000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0605c000 fffff880`060f4000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 10:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`060f4000 fffff880`06104000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Sat Nov 21 04:56:38 2009 (4B0756E6)
fffff880`06104000 fffff880`0613a000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`0613a000 fffff880`061ab000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 20:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`06402000 fffff880`0661f300   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 08 12:20:05 2009 (4B1E2855)
fffff880`06620000 fffff880`0662c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0662c000 fffff880`0663a000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0663a000 fffff880`06646000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06646000 fffff880`0664f000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0664f000 fffff880`06662000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06662000 fffff880`06670000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`06670000 fffff880`06689000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`06689000 fffff880`06691080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06692000 fffff880`06693f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`06694000 fffff880`066a1000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`066a1000 fffff880`066af000   monitor  monitor.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`066af000 fffff880`066d2000   luafv    luafv.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`066d2000 fffff880`066f3000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`066f3000 fffff880`06708000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06708000 fffff880`06720000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06720000 fffff880`067e8000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`067e8000 fffff880`06800000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff960`00090000 fffff960`0039f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`005b0000 fffff960`005ba000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00780000 fffff960`007a7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`018fe000 fffff880`0190c000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0190c000 fffff880`01918000   dump_ataport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01918000 fffff880`01921000   dump_atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01921000 fffff880`01934000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00f38000 fffff880`00f8f000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02c63000 fffff880`02ced000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03fc8000 fffff880`03fde000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00dd8000 fffff880`00de3000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 20:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00e78000 fffff880`00e81000   atapi    atapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00dae000 fffff880`00dd8000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`041a0000 fffff880`041c2000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Fri Jan 29 03:03:36 2010 (4B6233E8)
fffff880`03ea0000 fffff880`03ed4000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Wed Feb 03 05:23:59 2010 (4B68EC4F)
fffff880`048df000 fffff880`04f43000   atipmdag atipmdag.sys Wed Feb 03 06:21:24 2010 (4B68F9C4)
fffff880`01994000 fffff880`0199b000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`00de3000 fffff880`00df4000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Tue Jul 14 02:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`04028000 fffff880`04046000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00780000 fffff960`007a7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`01934000 fffff880`0195e000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Tue Jul 14 04:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`018ce000 fffff880`018fe000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00d36000 fffff880`00d94000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01151000 fffff880`011c4000   cng      cng.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`04fe7000 fffff880`04ff7000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0662c000 fffff880`0663a000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`01847000 fffff880`018ca000   csc      csc.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`02dd6000 fffff880`02df4000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`02dc7000 fffff880`02dd6000   discache discache.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01235000 fffff880`0124b000   disk     disk.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04022000   drmk     drmk.sys     Tue Jul 14 04:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06646000 fffff880`0664f000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0663a000 fffff880`06646000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0664f000 fffff880`06662000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06620000 fffff880`0662c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`03ed4000 fffff880`03fc8000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Oct 02 03:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04f43000 fffff880`04f89000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`06104000 fffff880`0613a000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`048a6000 fffff880`048b3000   fdc      fdc.sys      Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`010df000 fffff880`010f3000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`04180000 fffff880`0418b000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`01093000 fffff880`010df000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`0122b000 fffff880`01235000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`011c4000 fffff880`011fe000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0144a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`02c09000 fffff800`02c52000   hal      hal.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`04f89000 fffff880`04fad000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`06670000 fffff880`06689000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`06689000 fffff880`06691080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06662000 fffff880`06670000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`06720000 fffff880`067e8000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`01474000 fffff880`0147d000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`04fba000 fffff880`04fd8000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03e8a000 fffff880`03ea0000   intelppm intelppm.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04fd8000 fffff880`04fe7000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00bbd000 fffff800`00bc7000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`040d1000 fffff880`04114000   ks       ks.sys       Tue Jul 14 03:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121a000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`015cf000 fffff880`015fa000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`04022000 fffff880`04027200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`066f3000 fffff880`06708000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`066af000 fffff880`066d2000   luafv    luafv.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00cde000 fffff880`00d22000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Tue Jul 14 04:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`066a1000 fffff880`066af000   monitor  monitor.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`040c0000 fffff880`040cf000   mouclass mouclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06694000 fffff880`066a1000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00d94000 fffff880`00dae000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0195e000 fffff880`0198b000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Sat Nov 21 04:56:47 2009 (4B0756EF)
fffff880`060f4000 fffff880`06104000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Sat Nov 21 04:56:38 2009 (4B0756E6)
fffff880`067e8000 fffff880`06800000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`04046000 fffff880`04073000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 08 05:38:26 2010 (4B46A8B2)
fffff880`038ed000 fffff880`0393a000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jan 08 05:38:32 2010 (4B46A8B8)
fffff880`0393a000 fffff880`0395d000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Jul 14 02:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0180b000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f98000 fffff880`00fa2000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`010f3000 fffff880`01151000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`02dbc000 fffff880`02dc7000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Tue Jul 14 02:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01462000 fffff880`01474000   mup      mup.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0147d000 fffff880`0156f000   ndis     ndis.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03e24000 fffff880`03e30000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03e30000 fffff880`03e5f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0418b000 fffff880`041a0000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02d61000 fffff880`02d70000   netbios  netbios.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02ced000 fffff880`02d32000   netbt    netbt.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`0156f000 fffff880`015cf000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Tue Jul 14 02:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`0180b000 fffff880`0181c000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02c51000 fffff880`02c5d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c52000 fffff800`0322f000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Jul 14 02:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`0124d000 fffff880`013f0000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`0198b000 fffff880`01994000   Null     Null.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02d3b000 fffff880`02d61000   pacer    pacer.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`048bf000 fffff880`048dc000   parport  parport.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00fe2000 fffff880`00ff7000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00faf000 fffff880`00fe2000   pci      pci.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e71000 fffff880`00e78000   pciide   pciide.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00cd0000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0121a000 fffff880`0122b000   pcw      pcw.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`038a6000   peauth   peauth.sys   Tue Jul 14 04:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`041c2000 fffff880`041ff000   portcls  portcls.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00d22000 fffff880`00d36000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e24000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03fde000 fffff880`03ff9000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0407a000 fffff880`0409b000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`0409b000 fffff880`040b5000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`040b5000 fffff880`040c0000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`019de000 fffff880`019e7000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019e7000 fffff880`019f0000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019f0000 fffff880`019f9000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0104c000 fffff880`01086000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`06708000 fffff880`06720000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04867000 fffff880`048a6000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 19:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`06402000 fffff880`0661f300   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 08 12:20:05 2009 (4B1E2855)
fffff880`038a6000 fffff880`038b1000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 15:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`048b3000 fffff880`048bf000   serenum  serenum.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02d70000 fffff880`02d8d000   serial   serial.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0145a000 fffff880`01462000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 19:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0613a000 fffff880`061ab000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 20:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`0605c000 fffff880`060f4000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 10:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`0396f000 fffff880`039d8000   srv2     srv2.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`038b1000 fffff880`038de000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 10:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`040cf000 fffff880`040d0480   swenum   swenum.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`017fd000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`0395d000 fffff880`0396f000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Tue Jul 14 03:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`0183a000 fffff880`01847000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Tue Jul 14 02:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`0181c000 fffff880`0183a000   tdx      tdx.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02da8000 fffff880`02dbc000   termdd   termdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`005b0000 fffff960`005ba000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03e64000 fffff880`03e8a000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`04114000 fffff880`04126000   umbus    umbus.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`06692000 fffff880`06693f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04856000 fffff880`04867000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04126000 fffff880`04180000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04856000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`04fad000 fffff880`04fba000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00fa2000 fffff880`00faf000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`0199b000 fffff880`019a9000   vga      vga.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`019a9000 fffff880`019ce000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`0144a000 fffff880`0145a000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Tue Jul 14 02:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e71000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0104c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`02d8d000 fffff880`02da8000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`019ce000 fffff880`019de000   watchdog watchdog.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e85000 fffff880`00f29000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Tue Jul 14 02:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f29000 fffff880`00f38000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02d32000 fffff880`02d3b000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00090000 fffff960`0039f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`00f8f000 fffff880`00f98000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`066d2000 fffff880`066f3000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`018fe000 fffff880`0190c000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0190c000 fffff880`01918000   dump_ataport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01918000 fffff880`01921000   dump_atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01921000 fffff880`01934000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
```
TSF files are attached.

The stpd services start mode in the registry is still 4. Can I safely delete the regkey and sys file?

Thanks.


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi, I looked around and so this issue:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/979444

I remember I had 0xA before but it was with the ESET and DT ....

my ntoskrnl details is attached (I did not understand if the KB is for the file version listed there or what's listed is the version after installing the KB)

One more thing - is there a way to monitor 


> ...Power Manager opens an Advanced local procedure call (ALPC) port.


calls?

Thanks.


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

```

```
Hi, 
got another BSOD, this time it is 0xA (wonder if it decided to show up because of my previous post...)

I had a full scan (MS Sec. Es.) scheduled for Fri 02:00, BSOD occurred at 04:48 and But in the Home | Scan Details | Last scan: shows 'No scan performed'

dump:


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.10.0003.233 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c1b000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e58e50
Debug session time: Fri Mar 12 04:48:49.006 2010 (GMT+2)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:11:11.427
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
................
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd3018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {fffffa81e15972aa, 2, 0, fffff80002cc26fb}

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd3018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd3018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiMapPageInHyperSpaceWorker+1b )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v; kv; k; r; lmnt; lmntsm
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa81e15972aa, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff80002cc26fb, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd3018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd3018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

READ_ADDRESS:  fffffa81e15972aa 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!MiMapPageInHyperSpaceWorker+1b
fffff800`02cc26fb 458a481a        mov     r9b,byte ptr [r8+1Ah]

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  MsMpEng.exe

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88008cbb250 -- (.trap 0xfffff88008cbb250)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000058000000000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=000000000a073263
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=1ac00000a88ff921 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002cc26fb rsp=fffff88008cbb3e8 rbp=0000000000000001
 r8=fffffa81e1597290  r9=fffff80002e17dc0 r10=0000000000000002
r11=fffff88008cbb4a0 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po cy
nt!MiMapPageInHyperSpaceWorker+0x1b:
fffff800`02cc26fb 458a481a        mov     r9b,byte ptr [r8+1Ah] ds:0018:fffffa81`e15972aa=??
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002c8c469 to fffff80002c8cf00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`08cbb108 fffff800`02c8c469 : 00000000`0000000a fffffa81`e15972aa 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`08cbb110 fffff800`02c8b0e0 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`024aadc0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`08cbb250 fffff800`02cc26fb : fffff800`02c50566 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0229df70 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`08cbb3e8 fffff800`02c50566 : 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0229df70 00000000`00000080 : nt!MiMapPageInHyperSpaceWorker+0x1b
fffff880`08cbb3f0 fffff800`02d4c23d : fffffa80`024aadc0 fffff880`08cbb540 00000000`00000080 00000000`000c5ba9 : nt!MiRestoreTransitionPte+0x86
fffff880`08cbb450 fffff800`02c309d5 : fa800510`b2c004c0 fffff880`08cbb540 00000000`000001b0 00000000`00000000 : nt!MiRemoveLowestPriorityStandbyPage+0x2ad
fffff880`08cbb4d0 fffff800`02f2c96a : fffffa80`04c9cbc0 fffffa80`00000001 fffffa80`04c9cbc0 00000000`00000005 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x2d968
fffff880`08cbb640 fffff800`02cd187d : fffffa80`04c9cbc0 00000000`8e540000 00000000`00004000 00000000`0008e540 : nt!MmPrefetchForCacheManager+0x96
fffff880`08cbb690 fffff800`02fa75fb : 00000000`8e540000 00000000`8e540000 fffffa80`05c60900 00000000`14455180 : nt!CcFetchDataForRead+0x17d
fffff880`08cbb6f0 fffff880`0129dc48 : fffff880`00000000 00000000`00000005 fffffa80`00040000 fffffa80`00004001 : nt!CcCopyRead+0x16b
fffff880`08cbb7b0 fffff880`010a60c8 : fffffa80`05c60900 fffffa80`05ed22f8 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`05c60901 : Ntfs!NtfsCopyReadA+0x1a8
fffff880`08cbb980 fffff880`010a9c2a : fffff880`08cbba50 00000000`14455103 00000000`14455100 fffffa80`05c60900 : fltmgr!FltpPerformFastIoCall+0x88
fffff880`08cbb9e0 fffff880`010c75f0 : fffffa80`05c60900 00000000`00000000 fffff880`08cbbb40 00000000`00004000 : fltmgr!FltpPassThroughFastIo+0xda
fffff880`08cbba20 fffff800`02fa7f29 : fffffa80`05c60900 fffffa80`00000001 fffffa80`037299f0 fffffa80`05c60900 : fltmgr!FltpFastIoRead+0x1d0
fffff880`08cbbac0 fffff800`02c8c153 : 00000000`00000958 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!NtReadFile+0x417
fffff880`08cbbbb0 00000000`772dff1a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0903da08 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x772dff1a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!MiMapPageInHyperSpaceWorker+1b
fffff800`02cc26fb 458a481a        mov     r9b,byte ptr [r8+1Ah]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!MiMapPageInHyperSpaceWorker+1b

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_VRF_nt!MiMapPageInHyperSpaceWorker+1b

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_VRF_nt!MiMapPageInHyperSpaceWorker+1b

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`08cbb108 fffff800`02c8c469 : 00000000`0000000a fffffa81`e15972aa 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`08cbb110 fffff800`02c8b0e0 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`024aadc0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`08cbb250 fffff800`02cc26fb : fffff800`02c50566 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0229df70 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`08cbb250)
fffff880`08cbb3e8 fffff800`02c50566 : 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0229df70 00000000`00000080 : nt!MiMapPageInHyperSpaceWorker+0x1b
fffff880`08cbb3f0 fffff800`02d4c23d : fffffa80`024aadc0 fffff880`08cbb540 00000000`00000080 00000000`000c5ba9 : nt!MiRestoreTransitionPte+0x86
fffff880`08cbb450 fffff800`02c309d5 : fa800510`b2c004c0 fffff880`08cbb540 00000000`000001b0 00000000`00000000 : nt!MiRemoveLowestPriorityStandbyPage+0x2ad
fffff880`08cbb4d0 fffff800`02f2c96a : fffffa80`04c9cbc0 fffffa80`00000001 fffffa80`04c9cbc0 00000000`00000005 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x2d968
fffff880`08cbb640 fffff800`02cd187d : fffffa80`04c9cbc0 00000000`8e540000 00000000`00004000 00000000`0008e540 : nt!MmPrefetchForCacheManager+0x96
fffff880`08cbb690 fffff800`02fa75fb : 00000000`8e540000 00000000`8e540000 fffffa80`05c60900 00000000`14455180 : nt!CcFetchDataForRead+0x17d
fffff880`08cbb6f0 fffff880`0129dc48 : fffff880`00000000 00000000`00000005 fffffa80`00040000 fffffa80`00004001 : nt!CcCopyRead+0x16b
fffff880`08cbb7b0 fffff880`010a60c8 : fffffa80`05c60900 fffffa80`05ed22f8 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`05c60901 : Ntfs!NtfsCopyReadA+0x1a8
fffff880`08cbb980 fffff880`010a9c2a : fffff880`08cbba50 00000000`14455103 00000000`14455100 fffffa80`05c60900 : fltmgr!FltpPerformFastIoCall+0x88
fffff880`08cbb9e0 fffff880`010c75f0 : fffffa80`05c60900 00000000`00000000 fffff880`08cbbb40 00000000`00004000 : fltmgr!FltpPassThroughFastIo+0xda
fffff880`08cbba20 fffff800`02fa7f29 : fffffa80`05c60900 fffffa80`00000001 fffffa80`037299f0 fffffa80`05c60900 : fltmgr!FltpFastIoRead+0x1d0
fffff880`08cbbac0 fffff800`02c8c153 : 00000000`00000958 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!NtReadFile+0x417
fffff880`08cbbbb0 00000000`772dff1a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`08cbbc20)
00000000`0903da08 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x772dff1a
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`08cbb108 fffff800`02c8c469 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`08cbb110 fffff800`02c8b0e0 nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`08cbb250 fffff800`02cc26fb nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`08cbb3e8 fffff800`02c50566 nt!MiMapPageInHyperSpaceWorker+0x1b
fffff880`08cbb3f0 fffff800`02d4c23d nt!MiRestoreTransitionPte+0x86
fffff880`08cbb450 fffff800`02c309d5 nt!MiRemoveLowestPriorityStandbyPage+0x2ad
fffff880`08cbb4d0 fffff800`02f2c96a nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x2d968
fffff880`08cbb640 fffff800`02cd187d nt!MmPrefetchForCacheManager+0x96
fffff880`08cbb690 fffff800`02fa75fb nt!CcFetchDataForRead+0x17d
fffff880`08cbb6f0 fffff880`0129dc48 nt!CcCopyRead+0x16b
fffff880`08cbb7b0 fffff880`010a60c8 Ntfs!NtfsCopyReadA+0x1a8
fffff880`08cbb980 fffff880`010a9c2a fltmgr!FltpPerformFastIoCall+0x88
fffff880`08cbb9e0 fffff880`010c75f0 fltmgr!FltpPassThroughFastIo+0xda
fffff880`08cbba20 fffff800`02fa7f29 fltmgr!FltpFastIoRead+0x1d0
fffff880`08cbbac0 fffff800`02c8c153 nt!NtReadFile+0x417
fffff880`08cbbbb0 00000000`772dff1a nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0903da08 00000000`00000000 0x772dff1a
rax=fffff88008cbb210 rbx=fffffa80024aadc0 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=fffffa81e15972aa rsi=0000000000000080 rdi=000fffffffffffff
rip=fffff80002c8cf00 rsp=fffff88008cbb108 rbp=fffff88008cbb2d0
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffff80002cc26fb
r11=fffff6fb7ea07850 r12=0000000000000001 r13=0000000000000002
r14=0000058000000000 r15=2aaaaaaaaaaaaaab
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02c8cf00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`08cbb110=000000000000000a
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00ba3000 fffff800`00bad000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02c1b000 fffff800`031f8000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Jul 14 02:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff800`031f8000 fffff800`03241000   hal      hal.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`00c5c000 fffff880`00c6c000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00c6c000 fffff880`00c86000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c92000 fffff880`00cd6000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Tue Jul 14 04:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`00cd6000 fffff880`00cea000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00cea000 fffff880`00d48000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d48000 fffff880`00d7b000   pci      pci.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00d7b000 fffff880`00d90000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00d90000 fffff880`00da5000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00da5000 fffff880`00dcf000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00dcf000 fffff880`00dda000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 20:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e57000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00e57000 fffff880`00e60000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e60000 fffff880`00e6a000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00e77000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00e79000 fffff880`00f39000   CI       CI.dll       Tue Jul 14 04:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00f39000 fffff880`00fdd000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Tue Jul 14 02:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00fdd000 fffff880`00fec000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00fec000 fffff880`00ff3000   pciide   pciide.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00ff3000 fffff880`00ffc000   atapi    atapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0104c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`0104c000 fffff880`01086000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`010a5000 fffff880`010f1000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`010f1000 fffff880`01105000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01105000 fffff880`01163000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`01163000 fffff880`011d6000   cng      cng.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`01202000 fffff880`013a5000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013a5000 fffff880`013bf000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`013bf000 fffff880`013d0000   pcw      pcw.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`013d0000 fffff880`013da000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`013da000 fffff880`013e3000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Tue Jul 14 02:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`014d5000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`014d5000 fffff880`014e5000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`014e5000 fffff880`014ed000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 19:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`014f4000 fffff880`015e6000   ndis     ndis.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`015e6000 fffff880`015f8000   mup      mup.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01602000 fffff880`017ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0182d000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Sat Nov 21 04:56:47 2009 (4B0756EF)
fffff880`0182d000 fffff880`01836000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`01836000 fffff880`0183d000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`0183d000 fffff880`0184b000   vga      vga.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0184b000 fffff880`01870000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01870000 fffff880`01880000   watchdog watchdog.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01880000 fffff880`01889000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01889000 fffff880`01892000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01892000 fffff880`0189b000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0189b000 fffff880`018a6000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`018a6000 fffff880`018b7000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`018b7000 fffff880`018d5000   tdx      tdx.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`018d5000 fffff880`018e2000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Tue Jul 14 02:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`018f7000 fffff880`01931000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01931000 fffff880`01947000   disk     disk.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01947000 fffff880`01977000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`019ad000 fffff880`019d7000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c0b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Tue Jul 14 02:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`02c0b000 fffff880`02c1a000   discache discache.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`02c43000 fffff880`02ccd000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02ccd000 fffff880`02d12000   netbt    netbt.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`02d12000 fffff880`02d1b000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d1b000 fffff880`02d41000   pacer    pacer.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`02d41000 fffff880`02d50000   netbios  netbios.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d50000 fffff880`02d6d000   serial   serial.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`02d6d000 fffff880`02d88000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02d88000 fffff880`02d9c000   termdd   termdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`02d9c000 fffff880`02ded000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`02ded000 fffff880`02df9000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03a02000 fffff880`03a85000   csc      csc.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03a85000 fffff880`03aa3000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03aa3000 fffff880`03ab4000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Tue Jul 14 02:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03ab4000 fffff880`03ada000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`03ada000 fffff880`03af0000   intelppm intelppm.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`03af0000 fffff880`03b24000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Wed Feb 03 05:23:59 2010 (4B68EC4F)
fffff880`03b24000 fffff880`03b67000   ks       ks.sys       Tue Jul 14 03:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`03b67000 fffff880`03bc1000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`03bc1000 fffff880`03bd6000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`03bd6000 fffff880`03bf8000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Fri Jan 29 03:03:36 2010 (4B6233E8)
fffff880`03c33000 fffff880`03cd9000   peauth   peauth.sys   Tue Jul 14 04:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`03cd9000 fffff880`03ce4000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 15:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`03ce4000 fffff880`03d11000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 10:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`03d11000 fffff880`03d23000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Tue Jul 14 03:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`03d23000 fffff880`03d8c000   srv2     srv2.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04046000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`04046000 fffff880`0406a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`0406a000 fffff880`04077000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04077000 fffff880`040cd000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`040cd000 fffff880`041c1000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Oct 02 03:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`041c1000 fffff880`041d2000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`041d2000 fffff880`041df000   fdc      fdc.sys      unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`041df000 fffff880`041eb000   serenum  serenum.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`041eb000 fffff880`041fa000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`041fa000 fffff880`041fb480   swenum   swenum.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04671000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 20:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`046d5000 fffff880`0476d000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 10:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`0476d000 fffff880`0477d000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Sat Nov 21 04:56:38 2009 (4B0756E6)
fffff880`0477d000 fffff880`047b3000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0482f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0482f000 fffff880`0484a000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0484a000 fffff880`0486b000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`0486b000 fffff880`04885000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04885000 fffff880`04890000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`04890000 fffff880`0489f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`048ab000 fffff880`04f0f000   atipmdag atipmdag.sys Wed Feb 03 06:21:24 2010 (4B68F9C4)
fffff880`04f0f000 fffff880`04f4e000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 19:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`04f4e000 fffff880`04f6b000   parport  parport.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`04f6b000 fffff880`04f89000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04f89000 fffff880`04f99000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04f99000 fffff880`04faf000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`04faf000 fffff880`04fd3000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04fd3000 fffff880`04fdf000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04fdf000 fffff880`04ff1000   umbus    umbus.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04ff1000 fffff880`04ffc000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`0605b000 fffff880`06098000   portcls  portcls.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`06098000 fffff880`060ba000   drmk     drmk.sys     Tue Jul 14 04:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`060ba000 fffff880`060bf200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`060c0000 fffff880`06188000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`06188000 fffff880`061d5000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jan 08 05:38:32 2010 (4B46A8B8)
fffff880`0643e000 fffff880`0665b300   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 08 12:20:05 2009 (4B1E2855)
fffff880`0665c000 fffff880`06668000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`06668000 fffff880`06676000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06676000 fffff880`06682000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06682000 fffff880`0668b000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0668b000 fffff880`0669e000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0669e000 fffff880`066ac000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`066ac000 fffff880`066c5000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`066c5000 fffff880`066cd080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`066ce000 fffff880`066cff00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`066d0000 fffff880`066dd000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`066dd000 fffff880`066eb000   monitor  monitor.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`066eb000 fffff880`0670e000   luafv    luafv.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`0670e000 fffff880`0672f000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`0672f000 fffff880`06744000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06744000 fffff880`0675c000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0675c000 fffff880`0677a000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`0677a000 fffff880`06792000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06792000 fffff880`067bf000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 08 05:38:26 2010 (4B46A8B2)
fffff880`067bf000 fffff880`067e2000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Jul 14 02:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff960`00080000 fffff960`0038f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`00530000 fffff960`0053a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00740000 fffff960`00767000   cdd      cdd.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01977000 fffff880`01985000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01985000 fffff880`01991000   dump_ataport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01991000 fffff880`0199a000   dump_atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0199a000 fffff880`019ad000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e57000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02c43000 fffff880`02ccd000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04f99000 fffff880`04faf000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00dcf000 fffff880`00dda000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 20:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00ff3000 fffff880`00ffc000   atapi    atapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00da5000 fffff880`00dcf000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`03bd6000 fffff880`03bf8000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Fri Jan 29 03:03:36 2010 (4B6233E8)
fffff880`03af0000 fffff880`03b24000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Wed Feb 03 05:23:59 2010 (4B68EC4F)
fffff880`048ab000 fffff880`04f0f000   atipmdag atipmdag.sys Wed Feb 03 06:21:24 2010 (4B68F9C4)
fffff880`01836000 fffff880`0183d000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03aa3000 fffff880`03ab4000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Tue Jul 14 02:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0675c000 fffff880`0677a000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00740000 fffff960`00767000   cdd      cdd.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`019ad000 fffff880`019d7000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00e79000 fffff880`00f39000   CI       CI.dll       Tue Jul 14 04:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`01947000 fffff880`01977000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00cea000 fffff880`00d48000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01163000 fffff880`011d6000   cng      cng.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`04f89000 fffff880`04f99000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`06668000 fffff880`06676000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03a02000 fffff880`03a85000   csc      csc.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03a85000 fffff880`03aa3000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`02c0b000 fffff880`02c1a000   discache discache.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01931000 fffff880`01947000   disk     disk.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`06098000 fffff880`060ba000   drmk     drmk.sys     Tue Jul 14 04:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06682000 fffff880`0668b000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06676000 fffff880`06682000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0668b000 fffff880`0669e000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0665c000 fffff880`06668000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`040cd000 fffff880`041c1000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Oct 02 03:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04046000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`0477d000 fffff880`047b3000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`041d2000 fffff880`041df000   fdc      fdc.sys      unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`010f1000 fffff880`01105000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`04ff1000 fffff880`04ffc000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`010a5000 fffff880`010f1000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`013d0000 fffff880`013da000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`018f7000 fffff880`01931000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`014d5000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`031f8000 fffff800`03241000   hal      hal.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`04046000 fffff880`0406a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`066ac000 fffff880`066c5000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`066c5000 fffff880`066cd080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`0669e000 fffff880`066ac000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`060c0000 fffff880`06188000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`013da000 fffff880`013e3000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`04f6b000 fffff880`04f89000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03ada000 fffff880`03af0000   intelppm intelppm.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`041eb000 fffff880`041fa000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00ba3000 fffff800`00bad000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`03b24000 fffff880`03b67000   ks       ks.sys       Tue Jul 14 03:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`013a5000 fffff880`013bf000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`060ba000 fffff880`060bf200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`0672f000 fffff880`06744000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`066eb000 fffff880`0670e000   luafv    luafv.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c92000 fffff880`00cd6000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Tue Jul 14 04:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`066dd000 fffff880`066eb000   monitor  monitor.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04890000 fffff880`0489f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`066d0000 fffff880`066dd000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00c6c000 fffff880`00c86000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0182d000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Sat Nov 21 04:56:47 2009 (4B0756EF)
fffff880`0476d000 fffff880`0477d000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Sat Nov 21 04:56:38 2009 (4B0756E6)
fffff880`0677a000 fffff880`06792000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06792000 fffff880`067bf000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 08 05:38:26 2010 (4B46A8B2)
fffff880`06188000 fffff880`061d5000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jan 08 05:38:32 2010 (4B46A8B8)
fffff880`067bf000 fffff880`067e2000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Jul 14 02:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`0189b000 fffff880`018a6000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`00e60000 fffff880`00e6a000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01105000 fffff880`01163000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c0b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Tue Jul 14 02:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`015e6000 fffff880`015f8000   mup      mup.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014f4000 fffff880`015e6000   ndis     ndis.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04fd3000 fffff880`04fdf000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0482f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03bc1000 fffff880`03bd6000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02d41000 fffff880`02d50000   netbios  netbios.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02ccd000 fffff880`02d12000   netbt    netbt.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Tue Jul 14 02:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`018a6000 fffff880`018b7000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02ded000 fffff880`02df9000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c1b000 fffff800`031f8000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Jul 14 02:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01202000 fffff880`013a5000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`0182d000 fffff880`01836000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`02d1b000 fffff880`02d41000   pacer    pacer.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`04f4e000 fffff880`04f6b000   parport  parport.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00d7b000 fffff880`00d90000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00d48000 fffff880`00d7b000   pci      pci.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fec000 fffff880`00ff3000   pciide   pciide.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00c5c000 fffff880`00c6c000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013bf000 fffff880`013d0000   pcw      pcw.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`03c33000 fffff880`03cd9000   peauth   peauth.sys   Tue Jul 14 04:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0605b000 fffff880`06098000   portcls  portcls.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00cd6000 fffff880`00cea000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`04faf000 fffff880`04fd3000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0482f000 fffff880`0484a000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`0484a000 fffff880`0486b000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`0486b000 fffff880`04885000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02d9c000 fffff880`02ded000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`04885000 fffff880`04890000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`01880000 fffff880`01889000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01889000 fffff880`01892000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01892000 fffff880`0189b000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0104c000 fffff880`01086000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`06744000 fffff880`0675c000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04f0f000 fffff880`04f4e000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 19:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
fffff880`0643e000 fffff880`0665b300   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 08 12:20:05 2009 (4B1E2855)
fffff880`03cd9000 fffff880`03ce4000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 15:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`041df000 fffff880`041eb000   serenum  serenum.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02d50000 fffff880`02d6d000   serial   serial.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`014e5000 fffff880`014ed000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 19:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04671000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 20:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`046d5000 fffff880`0476d000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 10:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`03d23000 fffff880`03d8c000   srv2     srv2.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`03ce4000 fffff880`03d11000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 10:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`041fa000 fffff880`041fb480   swenum   swenum.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01602000 fffff880`017ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`03d11000 fffff880`03d23000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Tue Jul 14 03:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`018d5000 fffff880`018e2000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Tue Jul 14 02:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`018b7000 fffff880`018d5000   tdx      tdx.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02d88000 fffff880`02d9c000   termdd   termdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00530000 fffff960`0053a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`03ab4000 fffff880`03ada000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`04fdf000 fffff880`04ff1000   umbus    umbus.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`066ce000 fffff880`066cff00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`041c1000 fffff880`041d2000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03b67000 fffff880`03bc1000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04077000 fffff880`040cd000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`0406a000 fffff880`04077000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00e77000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`0183d000 fffff880`0184b000   vga      vga.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0184b000 fffff880`01870000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`014d5000 fffff880`014e5000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`00d90000 fffff880`00da5000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0104c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`02d6d000 fffff880`02d88000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`01870000 fffff880`01880000   watchdog watchdog.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00f39000 fffff880`00fdd000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Tue Jul 14 02:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00fdd000 fffff880`00fec000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02d12000 fffff880`02d1b000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00080000 fffff960`0038f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`00e57000 fffff880`00e60000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`0670e000 fffff880`0672f000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01977000 fffff880`01985000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01985000 fffff880`01991000   dump_ataport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01991000 fffff880`0199a000   dump_atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0199a000 fffff880`019ad000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
```
Reports attached.

Question about driverquery - I see that it reports the stpd & the ATITool (with disabled state though) does it report all the drivers it find under system32\drivers or under HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\services ?

P.S. would a Full memory dump would be better ? I don't care about the 4GB or the time it would take to dump it.

Thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

So no-go on changing Start DWORD on sptd.sys?

Go into Device Manager & see if its there - 
START | *devmgmt.msc* | "View" tab - enable hidden devices

Look for sptd.sys - disbale it.

New item found in dumps - your Realtek NIC driver needs to be updated - 

```
Rt64win7.sys Thu Aug 20 19:05:06 2009 (4A8D7432)
```
Realtek driver downloads --> http://www.realtek.com.tw/DOWNLOADS/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=7&PFid=10&Level=3&Conn=2

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

rr_id said:


> Hi,
> got another BSOD, this time it is 0xA (wonder if it decided to show up because of my previous post...)
> 
> I had a full scan (MS Sec. Es.) scheduled for Fri 02:00, BSOD occurred at 04:48 and But in the Home | Scan Details | Last scan: shows 'No scan performed'


Run memest86+ ... burn ISO to CD, run 1 stick at a time

Memtest86+ --> http://www.memtest.org/#downiso

Use ImgBurn to burn ISO to CD --> http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download




rr_id said:


> Hi,
> Question about driverquery - I see that it reports the stpd & the ATITool (with disabled state though) does it report all the drivers it find under system32\drivers or under HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\services ?


The driver query is but one tool. If you notice on the right side it shows the location of the driver. HKLM\....Services "Start" determines how the driver fires up - Boot, Auto, Auto Delayed, Manual, disabled.

Enable boot logging - that will tell you what is loaded and from where - 
START | *msconfig.exe* | "Boot" tab | check box for "enable boot logging". APPLY, OK

Boot log --> c:\windows\ntbtlog.txt

Just for the hell of it - run LoadOrd from SysInternals. Download LoadOrd.exe from Microsoft TechNet SysInternals, save to Desktop. RIGHT-click on loadord.exe, "Run as Admin"

LoadOrd --> http://live.sysinternals.com/LoadOrd.exe


`



rr_id said:


> Hi,
> P.S. would a Full memory dump would be better ? I don't care about the 4GB or the time it would take to dump it.
> 
> Thanks.


No - full physical memory dump of no use to us. You're doing fine with full kernel, which as you know also produces mini kernels as well - c:\windows\minidump

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

> Just for the hell of it - run LoadOrd from SysInternals. Download LoadOrd.exe from Microsoft TechNet SysInternals, save to Desktop. RIGHT-click on loadord.exe, "Run as Admin"
> 
> LoadOrd --> http://live.sysinternals.com/LoadOrd.exe


Here are the results: 


```
Boot	WdfLoadGroup	n/a*	Wdf01000	Kernel Mode Driver Frameworks service
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	1	ACPI	Microsoft ACPI Driver
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	2	msisadrv	
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	6	vdrvroot	Microsoft Virtual Drive Enumerator Driver
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	n/a*	partmgr	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys,-100
Boot	Boot Bus Extender	3*	pci	PCI Bus Driver
Boot	System Bus Extender	9	volmgr	Volume Manager Driver
Boot	System Bus Extender	10	volmgrx	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\volmgrx.sys,-100
Boot	System Bus Extender	7	pciide	
Boot	System Bus Extender	n/a*	mountmgr	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\mountmgr.sys,-100
Boot	SCSI Miniport	33	atapi	IDE Channel
Boot	SCSI miniport	n/a*	amdxata	
Boot	FSFilter Infrastructure	1	FltMgr	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys,-10001
Boot	FSFilter Bottom	n/a*	FileInfo	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys,-100
Boot	Filter	1	CLFS	@%SystemRoot%\system32\clfs.sys,-100
Boot	Base	1	KSecDD	
Boot	Base	2	CNG	
Boot	Base	n/a*	pcw	Performance Counters for Windows Driver
Boot	File System	n/a*	Fs_Rec	
Boot	NDIS Wrapper	n/a*	NDIS	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\ndis.sys,-200
Boot	Cryptography	2	KSecPkg	
Boot	PNP_TDI	3	Tcpip	@%SystemRoot%\system32\tcpipcfg.dll,-50003
Boot	Extended Base	n/a*	storflt	@%SystemRoot%\system32\vmstorfltres.dll,-1000
Boot	n/a*	n/a*	Disk	Disk Driver
Boot	PnP Filter*	5*	fvevol	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\fvevol.sys,-100
Boot	n/a*	n/a*	hwpolicy	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys,-101
Boot	Network*	n/a*	Mup	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\mup.sys,-101
Boot	PnP Filter*	2*	rdyboost	ReadyBoost
Boot	n/a*	n/a*	spldr	Security Processor Loader Driver
Boot	n/a*	n/a*	volsnap	Storage volumes
System	SCSI CDROM Class	3	cdrom	CD-ROM Driver
System	FSFilter Anti-Virus	3	MpFilter	Microsoft Malware Protection Driver
System	Base	1	Null	
System	Base	2	Beep	Beep
System	Video Save	1	VgaSave	
System	Video Save	n/a*	RDPCDD	@%systemroot%\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys,-100
System	Video Save	n/a*	RDPENCDD	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\RDPENCDD.sys,-101
System	Video Save	n/a*	RDPREFMP	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\RdpRefMp.sys,-101
System	File system	n/a*	Msfs	
System	File system	n/a*	Npfs	
System	PNP_TDI	4	tdx	@%SystemRoot%\system32\tcpipcfg.dll,-50004
System	PNP_TDI	n/a*	AFD	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\afd.sys,-1000
System	PNP_TDI	n/a*	NetBT	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\netbt.sys,-2
System	NDIS	16	WfpLwf	WFP Lightweight Filter
System	NDIS	18	Psched	@%SystemRoot%\System32\drivers\pacer.sys,-101
System	NetBIOSGroup	2	NetBIOS	NetBIOS Interface
System	Extended base	19	Serial	Serial port driver
System	n/a*	n/a*	blbdrive	
System	network*	9*	CSC	@%systemroot%\system32\cscsvc.dll,-202
System	Network*	n/a*	DfsC	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\dfsc.sys,-101
System	n/a*	n/a*	discache	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\discache.sys,-102
System	n/a*	n/a*	mssmbios	Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver
System	n/a*	n/a*	nsiproxy	@%SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys,-2
System	Network*	4*	rdbss	@%systemroot%\system32\wkssvc.dll,-1000
System	n/a*	n/a*	TermDD	Terminal Device Driver
System	n/a*	n/a*	Wanarpv6	@%systemroot%\system32\rascfg.dll,-32012
Automatic	FSFilter Virtualization	n/a*	luafv	@%systemroot%\system32\drivers\luafv.sys,-100
Automatic	COM Infrastructure	n/a*	DcomLaunch	@oleres.dll,-5012
Automatic	COM Infrastructure	n/a*	MsMpSvc	Microsoft Antimalware Service
Automatic	COM Infrastructure	n/a*	RpcEptMapper	@%windir%\system32\RpcEpMap.dll,-1001
Automatic	COM Infrastructure	n/a*	RpcSs	@oleres.dll,-5010
Automatic	Event log	n/a*	AMD External Events Utility	
Automatic	Event Log	n/a*	eventlog	@%SystemRoot%\system32\wevtsvc.dll,-200
Automatic	AudioGroup	n/a*	AudioEndpointBuilder	@%SystemRoot%\system32\audiosrv.dll,-204
Automatic	AudioGroup	n/a*	AudioSrv	@%SystemRoot%\system32\audiosrv.dll,-200
Automatic	ProfSvc_Group	n/a*	CscService	@%systemroot%\system32\cscsvc.dll,-200
Automatic	ProfSvc_Group	n/a*	gpsvc	@gpapi.dll,-112
Automatic	profsvc_group	n/a*	ProfSvc	@%systemroot%\system32\profsvc.dll,-300
Automatic	ProfSvc_Group	n/a*	SENS	@%SystemRoot%\system32\Sens.dll,-200
Automatic	ProfSvc_Group	n/a*	Themes	@%SystemRoot%\System32\themeservice.dll,-8192
Automatic	UIGroup	n/a*	UxSms	@%SystemRoot%\system32\dwm.exe,-2000
Automatic	MS_WindowsLocalValidation	n/a*	SamSs	@%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1
Automatic	PlugPlay	n/a*	PlugPlay	@%SystemRoot%\system32\umpnpmgr.dll,-100
Automatic	Plugplay	n/a*	Power	@%SystemRoot%\system32\umpo.dll,-100
Automatic	PlugPlay	n/a*	wudfsvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\wudfsvc.dll,-1000
Automatic	NDIS	14	rspndr	Link-Layer Topology Discovery Responder
Automatic	NDIS	15	lltdio	Link-Layer Topology Discovery Mapper I/O Driver
Automatic	TDI	n/a*	Dhcp	@%SystemRoot%\system32\dhcpcore.dll,-100
Automatic	TDI	n/a*	Dnscache	@%SystemRoot%\System32\dnsapi.dll,-101
Automatic	TDI	n/a*	lmhosts	@%SystemRoot%\system32\lmhsvc.dll,-101
Automatic	ShellSvcGroup	n/a*	ShellHWDetection	@%SystemRoot%\System32\shsvcs.dll,-12288
Automatic	SchedulerGroup	n/a*	Schedule	@%SystemRoot%\system32\schedsvc.dll,-100
Automatic	SpoolerGroup	n/a*	Spooler	@%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1
Automatic	NetworkProvider	n/a*	BFE	@%SystemRoot%\system32\bfe.dll,-1001
Automatic	NetworkProvider	n/a*	LanmanWorkstation	@%systemroot%\system32\wkssvc.dll,-100
Automatic	NetworkProvider	n/a*	MpsSvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\FirewallAPI.dll,-23090
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	CryptSvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\cryptsvc.dll,-1001
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	DPS	@%systemroot%\system32\dps.dll,-500
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	EventSystem	@comres.dll,-2450
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	FDResPub	@%systemroot%\system32\fdrespub.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	iphlpsvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\iphlpsvc.dll,-500
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	LanmanServer	@%systemroot%\system32\srvsvc.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	MMCSS	@%systemroot%\system32\mmcss.dll,-100
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	NlaSvc	@%SystemRoot%\System32\nlasvc.dll,-1
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	nsi	@%SystemRoot%\system32\nsisvc.dll,-200
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	PcaSvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\pcasvc.dll,-1
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	PEAUTH	PEAUTH
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	secdrv	Security Driver
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	sppsvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	stisvc	@%SystemRoot%\system32\wiaservc.dll,-9
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	SysMain	@%SystemRoot%\system32\sysmain.dll,-1000
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	tcpipreg	TCP/IP Registry Compatibility
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	TrkWks	@%SystemRoot%\system32\trkwks.dll,-1
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	Winmgmt	@%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmisvc.dll,-205
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	WMPNetworkSvc	@%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	wscsvc	@%SystemRoot%\System32\wscsvc.dll,-200
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	WSearch	@%systemroot%\system32\SearchIndexer.exe,-103
Automatic	n/a*	n/a*	wuauserv	@%systemroot%\system32\wuaueng.dll,-105
```
I've set the boot loggin.

about the mem test - I've ran some Memtest86+ for over 8 hours before I posted here and found nothing (though did not use one stick at a time - would try it)


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

Downloaded Realtek "Driver_Win7_7017_03092010" driver and updated it from the device manager | Network Adapters | Realtek PCIe Family Controller Properties | Driver | Update Driver... 

and selected the folder with the .inf file for 64 bit


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Run memtest 1 stick at a time and alternate the slots.

The next BSOD, run the full kernel dump again, but add these commands - 

```
[font=lucida console]
!locks

!blockeddrv

!for_each_module .echo @#ModuleName fver = @#FileVersion pver = @#ProductVersion 

!for_each_module .echo @#ModuleIndex : @#Base @#End @#ModuleName @#ImageName  @#LoadedImageName[/font]
```
Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

```

```



jcgriff2 said:


> Run memtest 1 stick at a time and alternate the slots.
> 
> The next BSOD, run the full kernel dump again, but add these commands -
> 
> ...


Memtest - 8 hours (and 8 passes) on one stick passed without errors, would run the memtest on the other stick later and would update.

I ran the extra debug commands you asked on the latest memory.dmp (from crash http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/bsod-0x50-on-w7-x64-new-machine-464487.html#post2635673) to see what's there, I noticed I have errors on symbols and some of the data in the foreach is empty (my symbol file path is "SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols") :


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.10.0003.233 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c1b000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e58e50
Debug session time: Fri Mar 12 04:48:49.006 2010 (GMT+2)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:11:11.427
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
................
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd3018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {fffffa81e15972aa, 2, 0, fffff80002cc26fb}

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd3018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 000007ff`fffd3018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiMapPageInHyperSpaceWorker+1b )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !locks
**** DUMP OF ALL RESOURCE OBJECTS ****
KD: Scanning for held locks...............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Resource @ 0xfffffa80060940f8    Shared 1 owning threads
     Threads: fffffa800729c3d0-01<*> 
KD: Scanning for held locks.
8153 total locks, 1 locks currently held
2: kd> !blockeddrv
Driver:	Status	GUID
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for volmgrx.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for volmgrx.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for msrpc.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for msrpc.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Fs_Rec.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Fs_Rec.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vmstorfl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vmstorfl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spldr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Null.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Null.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Msfs.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Msfs.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AtiHdmi.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for peauth.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for secdrv.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for fdc.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for fdc.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spsys.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atipmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Rt64win7.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for flpydisk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for flpydisk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for drmk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for RTKVHD64.sys
fffff80002e8f0c0: Unable to read pTable
2: kd> !for_each_module .echo @#ModuleName fver = @#FileVersion pver = @#ProductVersion 
kdcom fver =  pver =
nt fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
hal fver =  pver =
volmgrx fver =  pver =
PCIIDEX fver =  pver =
mountmgr fver =  pver =
mcupdate_GenuineIntel fver =  pver =
PSHED fver =  pver =
CLFS fver =  pver =
pci fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
partmgr fver =  pver =
volmgr fver =  pver =
ataport fver =  pver =
amdxata fver =  pver =
ACPI fver =  pver =
WMILIB fver =  pver =
msisadrv fver =  pver =
vdrvroot fver =  pver =
CI fver =  pver =
Wdf01000 fver =  pver =
WDFLDR fver =  pver =
pciide fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
atapi fver =  pver =
volsnap fver =  pver =
rdyboost fver =  pver =
fltmgr fver =  pver =
fileinfo fver =  pver =
msrpc fver =  pver =
cng fver =  pver =
Ntfs fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
ksecdd fver =  pver =
pcw fver =  pver =
Fs_Rec fver =  pver =
hwpolicy fver =  pver =
NETIO fver =  pver =
ksecpkg fver =  pver =
fwpkclnt fver =  pver =
vmstorfl fver =  pver =
spldr fver =  pver =
ndis fver =  pver =
mup fver =  pver =
tcpip fver =  pver =
MpFilter fver =  pver =
Null fver =  pver =
Beep fver =  pver =
vga fver =  pver =
VIDEOPRT fver =  pver =
watchdog fver =  pver =
RDPCDD fver =  pver =
rdpencdd fver =  pver =
rdprefmp fver =  pver =
Msfs fver =  pver =
Npfs fver =  pver =
tdx fver =  pver =
TDI fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
fvevol fver =  pver =
disk fver =  pver =
CLASSPNP fver =  pver =
cdrom fver =  pver =
mssmbios fver =  pver =
discache fver =  pver =
afd fver =  pver =
netbt fver =  pver =
wfplwf fver =  pver =
pacer fver =  pver =
netbios fver =  pver =
serial fver =  pver =
wanarp fver =  pver =
termdd fver =  pver =
rdbss fver =  pver =
nsiproxy fver =  pver =
csc fver =  pver =
dfsc fver =  pver =
blbdrive fver =  pver =
tunnel fver =  pver =
intelppm fver =  pver =
atikmpag fver = 8.14.01.6095 pver = 8.14.01.6095
ks fver =  pver =
usbhub fver =  pver =
NDProxy fver =  pver =
AtiHdmi fver =  pver =
peauth fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
secdrv fver =  pver =
srvnet fver =  pver =
tcpipreg fver =  pver =
srv2 fver =  pver =
dxgmms1 fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
HDAudBus fver =  pver =
usbuhci fver =  pver =
USBPORT fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
dxgkrnl fver =  pver =
usbehci fver =  pver =
fdc fver =  pver =
serenum fver =  pver =
kbdclass fver =  pver =
swenum fver =  pver =
spsys fver = 6.1.7127.0 (fbl_security_bugfix(sepbld-s).090511-0943) pver = 6.1.7127.0
srv fver =  pver =
MpNWMon fver =  pver =
fastfat fver =  pver =
ndiswan fver =  pver =
raspppoe fver =  pver =
raspptp fver =  pver =
rassstp fver =  pver =
rdpbus fver =  pver =
mouclass fver =  pver =
atipmdag fver = 8.01.01.1004 pver = 8.01.01.1004
Rt64win7 fver =  pver =
parport fver =  pver =
i8042prt fver =  pver =
CompositeBus fver =  pver =
AgileVpn fver =  pver =
rasl2tp fver =  pver =
ndistapi fver =  pver =
umbus fver =  pver =
flpydisk fver =  pver =
portcls fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
drmk fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
ksthunk fver =  pver =
HTTP fver =  pver =
mrxsmb10 fver =  pver =
RTKVHD64 fver =  pver =
Dxapi fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
crashdmp fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
dump_ataport fver =  pver =
dump_atapi fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
dump_dumpfve fver =  pver =
hidusb fver =  pver =
HIDCLASS fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
HIDPARSE fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
USBD fver =  pver =
mouhid fver =  pver =
monitor fver =  pver =
luafv fver =  pver =
WudfPf fver =  pver =
lltdio fver =  pver =
rspndr fver =  pver =
bowser fver =  pver =
mpsdrv fver =  pver =
mrxsmb fver =  pver =
mrxsmb20 fver =  pver =
win32k fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
TSDDD fver =  pver =
cdd fver =  pver =
2: kd> !for_each_module .echo @#ModuleIndex : @#Base @#End @#ModuleName @#ImageName  @#LoadedImageName
00 : fffff80000ba3000 fffff80000bad000 kdcom kdcom.dll  kdcom.dll
01 : fffff80002c1b000 fffff800031f8000 nt ntkrnlmp.exe  ntkrnlmp.exe
02 : fffff800031f8000 fffff80003241000 hal hal.dll  hal.dll
03 : fffff88000c00000 fffff88000c5c000 volmgrx \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\volmgrx.sys  volmgrx.sys
04 : fffff88000c5c000 fffff88000c6c000 PCIIDEX \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\PCIIDEX.SYS  PCIIDEX.SYS
05 : fffff88000c6c000 fffff88000c86000 mountmgr \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mountmgr.sys  mountmgr.sys
06 : fffff88000c92000 fffff88000cd6000 mcupdate_GenuineIntel \SystemRoot\system32\mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll  mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll
07 : fffff88000cd6000 fffff88000cea000 PSHED \SystemRoot\system32\PSHED.dll  PSHED.dll
08 : fffff88000cea000 fffff88000d48000 CLFS \SystemRoot\system32\CLFS.SYS  CLFS.SYS
09 : fffff88000d48000 fffff88000d7b000 pci \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys  pci.sys
0a : fffff88000d7b000 fffff88000d90000 partmgr \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\partmgr.sys  partmgr.sys
0b : fffff88000d90000 fffff88000da5000 volmgr \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\volmgr.sys  volmgr.sys
0c : fffff88000da5000 fffff88000dcf000 ataport \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.SYS  ataport.SYS
0d : fffff88000dcf000 fffff88000dda000 amdxata \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\amdxata.sys  amdxata.sys
0e : fffff88000e00000 fffff88000e57000 ACPI \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys  ACPI.sys
0f : fffff88000e57000 fffff88000e60000 WMILIB \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\WMILIB.SYS  WMILIB.SYS
10 : fffff88000e60000 fffff88000e6a000 msisadrv \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys  msisadrv.sys
11 : fffff88000e6a000 fffff88000e77000 vdrvroot \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\vdrvroot.sys  vdrvroot.sys
12 : fffff88000e79000 fffff88000f39000 CI \SystemRoot\system32\CI.dll  CI.dll
13 : fffff88000f39000 fffff88000fdd000 Wdf01000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys  Wdf01000.sys
14 : fffff88000fdd000 fffff88000fec000 WDFLDR \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WDFLDR.SYS  WDFLDR.SYS
15 : fffff88000fec000 fffff88000ff3000 pciide \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys  pciide.sys
16 : fffff88000ff3000 fffff88000ffc000 atapi \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys  atapi.sys
17 : fffff88001000000 fffff8800104c000 volsnap \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\volsnap.sys  volsnap.sys
18 : fffff8800104c000 fffff88001086000 rdyboost \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\rdyboost.sys  rdyboost.sys
19 : fffff880010a5000 fffff880010f1000 fltmgr \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys  fltmgr.sys
1a : fffff880010f1000 fffff88001105000 fileinfo \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys  fileinfo.sys
1b : fffff88001105000 fffff88001163000 msrpc \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\msrpc.sys  msrpc.sys
1c : fffff88001163000 fffff880011d6000 cng \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\cng.sys  cng.sys
1d : fffff88001202000 fffff880013a5000 Ntfs \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Ntfs.sys  Ntfs.sys
1e : fffff880013a5000 fffff880013bf000 ksecdd \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys  ksecdd.sys
1f : fffff880013bf000 fffff880013d0000 pcw \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\pcw.sys  pcw.sys
20 : fffff880013d0000 fffff880013da000 Fs_Rec \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Fs_Rec.sys  Fs_Rec.sys
21 : fffff880013da000 fffff880013e3000 hwpolicy \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys  hwpolicy.sys
22 : fffff88001400000 fffff88001460000 NETIO \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\NETIO.SYS  NETIO.SYS
23 : fffff88001460000 fffff8800148b000 ksecpkg \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys  ksecpkg.sys
24 : fffff8800148b000 fffff880014d5000 fwpkclnt \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\fwpkclnt.sys  fwpkclnt.sys
25 : fffff880014d5000 fffff880014e5000 vmstorfl \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\vmstorfl.sys  vmstorfl.sys
26 : fffff880014e5000 fffff880014ed000 spldr \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\spldr.sys  spldr.sys
27 : fffff880014f4000 fffff880015e6000 ndis \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ndis.sys  ndis.sys
28 : fffff880015e6000 fffff880015f8000 mup \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\mup.sys  mup.sys
29 : fffff88001602000 fffff880017ff000 tcpip \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpip.sys  tcpip.sys
2a : fffff88001800000 fffff8800182d000 MpFilter \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\MpFilter.sys  MpFilter.sys
2b : fffff8800182d000 fffff88001836000 Null \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Null.SYS  Null.SYS
2c : fffff88001836000 fffff8800183d000 Beep \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Beep.SYS  Beep.SYS
2d : fffff8800183d000 fffff8800184b000 vga \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys  vga.sys
2e : fffff8800184b000 fffff88001870000 VIDEOPRT \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\VIDEOPRT.SYS  VIDEOPRT.SYS
2f : fffff88001870000 fffff88001880000 watchdog watchdog.sys  watchdog.sys
30 : fffff88001880000 fffff88001889000 RDPCDD RDPCDD.sys  RDPCDD.sys
31 : fffff88001889000 fffff88001892000 rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys  rdpencdd.sys
32 : fffff88001892000 fffff8800189b000 rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys  rdprefmp.sys
33 : fffff8800189b000 fffff880018a6000 Msfs Msfs.SYS  Msfs.SYS
34 : fffff880018a6000 fffff880018b7000 Npfs Npfs.SYS  Npfs.SYS
35 : fffff880018b7000 fffff880018d5000 tdx tdx.sys  tdx.sys
36 : fffff880018d5000 fffff880018e2000 TDI TDI.SYS  TDI.SYS
37 : fffff880018f7000 fffff88001931000 fvevol \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\fvevol.sys  fvevol.sys
38 : fffff88001931000 fffff88001947000 disk \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys  disk.sys
39 : fffff88001947000 fffff88001977000 CLASSPNP \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\CLASSPNP.SYS  CLASSPNP.SYS
3a : fffff880019ad000 fffff880019d7000 cdrom \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys  cdrom.sys
3b : fffff88002c00000 fffff88002c0b000 mssmbios mssmbios.sys  mssmbios.sys
3c : fffff88002c0b000 fffff88002c1a000 discache discache.sys  discache.sys
3d : fffff88002c43000 fffff88002ccd000 afd afd.sys  afd.sys
3e : fffff88002ccd000 fffff88002d12000 netbt netbt.sys  netbt.sys
3f : fffff88002d12000 fffff88002d1b000 wfplwf wfplwf.sys  wfplwf.sys
40 : fffff88002d1b000 fffff88002d41000 pacer pacer.sys  pacer.sys
41 : fffff88002d41000 fffff88002d50000 netbios netbios.sys  netbios.sys
42 : fffff88002d50000 fffff88002d6d000 serial serial.sys  serial.sys
43 : fffff88002d6d000 fffff88002d88000 wanarp wanarp.sys  wanarp.sys
44 : fffff88002d88000 fffff88002d9c000 termdd termdd.sys  termdd.sys
45 : fffff88002d9c000 fffff88002ded000 rdbss rdbss.sys  rdbss.sys
46 : fffff88002ded000 fffff88002df9000 nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys  nsiproxy.sys
47 : fffff88003a02000 fffff88003a85000 csc csc.sys  csc.sys
48 : fffff88003a85000 fffff88003aa3000 dfsc dfsc.sys  dfsc.sys
49 : fffff88003aa3000 fffff88003ab4000 blbdrive blbdrive.sys  blbdrive.sys
4a : fffff88003ab4000 fffff88003ada000 tunnel tunnel.sys  tunnel.sys
4b : fffff88003ada000 fffff88003af0000 intelppm intelppm.sys  intelppm.sys
4c : fffff88003af0000 fffff88003b24000 atikmpag atikmpag.sys  atikmpag.sys
4d : fffff88003b24000 fffff88003b67000 ks \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ks.sys  ks.sys
4e : fffff88003b67000 fffff88003bc1000 usbhub usbhub.sys  usbhub.sys
4f : fffff88003bc1000 fffff88003bd6000 NDProxy \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS  NDProxy.SYS
50 : fffff88003bd6000 fffff88003bf8000 AtiHdmi \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\AtiHdmi.sys  AtiHdmi.sys
51 : fffff88003c33000 fffff88003cd9000 peauth \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\peauth.sys  peauth.sys
52 : fffff88003cd9000 fffff88003ce4000 secdrv \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\secdrv.SYS  secdrv.SYS
53 : fffff88003ce4000 fffff88003d11000 srvnet \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys  srvnet.sys
54 : fffff88003d11000 fffff88003d23000 tcpipreg \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys  tcpipreg.sys
55 : fffff88003d23000 fffff88003d8c000 srv2 \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys  srv2.sys
56 : fffff88004000000 fffff88004046000 dxgmms1 dxgmms1.sys  dxgmms1.sys
57 : fffff88004046000 fffff8800406a000 HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys  HDAudBus.sys
58 : fffff8800406a000 fffff88004077000 usbuhci usbuhci.sys  usbuhci.sys
59 : fffff88004077000 fffff880040cd000 USBPORT USBPORT.SYS  USBPORT.SYS
5a : fffff880040cd000 fffff880041c1000 dxgkrnl dxgkrnl.sys  dxgkrnl.sys
5b : fffff880041c1000 fffff880041d2000 usbehci usbehci.sys  usbehci.sys
5c : fffff880041d2000 fffff880041df000 fdc fdc.sys  fdc.sys
5d : fffff880041df000 fffff880041eb000 serenum serenum.sys  serenum.sys
5e : fffff880041eb000 fffff880041fa000 kbdclass kbdclass.sys  kbdclass.sys
5f : fffff880041fa000 fffff880041fb480 swenum \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys  swenum.sys
60 : fffff88004600000 fffff88004671000 spsys \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\spsys.sys  spsys.sys
61 : fffff880046d5000 fffff8800476d000 srv \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys  srv.sys
62 : fffff8800476d000 fffff8800477d000 MpNWMon \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\MpNWMon.sys  MpNWMon.sys
63 : fffff8800477d000 fffff880047b3000 fastfat \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\fastfat.SYS  fastfat.SYS
64 : fffff88004800000 fffff8800482f000 ndiswan ndiswan.sys  ndiswan.sys
65 : fffff8800482f000 fffff8800484a000 raspppoe raspppoe.sys  raspppoe.sys
66 : fffff8800484a000 fffff8800486b000 raspptp raspptp.sys  raspptp.sys
67 : fffff8800486b000 fffff88004885000 rassstp rassstp.sys  rassstp.sys
68 : fffff88004885000 fffff88004890000 rdpbus rdpbus.sys  rdpbus.sys
69 : fffff88004890000 fffff8800489f000 mouclass \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys  mouclass.sys
6a : fffff880048ab000 fffff88004f0f000 atipmdag atipmdag.sys  atipmdag.sys
6b : fffff88004f0f000 fffff88004f4e000 Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys  Rt64win7.sys
6c : fffff88004f4e000 fffff88004f6b000 parport parport.sys  parport.sys
6d : fffff88004f6b000 fffff88004f89000 i8042prt i8042prt.sys  i8042prt.sys
6e : fffff88004f89000 fffff88004f99000 CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys  CompositeBus.sys
6f : fffff88004f99000 fffff88004faf000 AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys  AgileVpn.sys
70 : fffff88004faf000 fffff88004fd3000 rasl2tp rasl2tp.sys  rasl2tp.sys
71 : fffff88004fd3000 fffff88004fdf000 ndistapi ndistapi.sys  ndistapi.sys
72 : fffff88004fdf000 fffff88004ff1000 umbus \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys  umbus.sys
73 : fffff88004ff1000 fffff88004ffc000 flpydisk \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys  flpydisk.sys
74 : fffff8800605b000 fffff88006098000 portcls \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\portcls.sys  portcls.sys
75 : fffff88006098000 fffff880060ba000 drmk \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\drmk.sys  drmk.sys
76 : fffff880060ba000 fffff880060bf200 ksthunk \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ksthunk.sys  ksthunk.sys
77 : fffff880060c0000 fffff88006188000 HTTP \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys  HTTP.sys
78 : fffff88006188000 fffff880061d5000 mrxsmb10 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys  mrxsmb10.sys
79 : fffff8800643e000 fffff8800665b300 RTKVHD64 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\RTKVHD64.sys  RTKVHD64.sys
7a : fffff8800665c000 fffff88006668000 Dxapi \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\Dxapi.sys  Dxapi.sys
7b : fffff88006668000 fffff88006676000 crashdmp crashdmp.sys  crashdmp.sys
7c : fffff88006676000 fffff88006682000 dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys  dump_ataport.sys
7d : fffff88006682000 fffff8800668b000 dump_atapi \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dump_atapi.sys  dump_atapi.sys
7e : fffff8800668b000 fffff8800669e000 dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys  dump_dumpfve.sys
7f : fffff8800669e000 fffff880066ac000 hidusb hidusb.sys  hidusb.sys
80 : fffff880066ac000 fffff880066c5000 HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS  HIDCLASS.SYS
81 : fffff880066c5000 fffff880066cd080 HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS  HIDPARSE.SYS
82 : fffff880066ce000 fffff880066cff00 USBD \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\USBD.SYS  USBD.SYS
83 : fffff880066d0000 fffff880066dd000 mouhid \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys  mouhid.sys
84 : fffff880066dd000 fffff880066eb000 monitor \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys  monitor.sys
85 : fffff880066eb000 fffff8800670e000 luafv luafv.sys  luafv.sys
86 : fffff8800670e000 fffff8800672f000 WudfPf \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys  WudfPf.sys
87 : fffff8800672f000 fffff88006744000 lltdio lltdio.sys  lltdio.sys
88 : fffff88006744000 fffff8800675c000 rspndr \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys  rspndr.sys
89 : fffff8800675c000 fffff8800677a000 bowser \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys  bowser.sys
8a : fffff8800677a000 fffff88006792000 mpsdrv \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys  mpsdrv.sys
8b : fffff88006792000 fffff880067bf000 mrxsmb \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys  mrxsmb.sys
8c : fffff880067bf000 fffff880067e2000 mrxsmb20 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys  mrxsmb20.sys
8d : fffff96000080000 fffff9600038f000 win32k win32k.sys  win32k.sys
8e : fffff96000530000 fffff9600053a000 TSDDD \SystemRoot\System32\TSDDD.dll  TSDDD.dll
8f : fffff96000740000 fffff96000767000 cdd \SystemRoot\System32\cdd.dll  cdd.dll
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

OK....

Run the same full kernel dump again, run these commands - 

```
[font=lucida console]
!analyze -v; k; kv; r; lmnt; lmntsm

x !*

!locks

!locks -v a80060940f8

!object a80060940f8

!thread 0x10 

!thread a800729c3d0

[/font]
```
I must tell you.... this all could be leading down the wrong path. Debugging often causes one to go down many paths that lead to brick walls.

Are you running on 1 stick now - the "good" one?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

> I must tell you.... this all could be leading down the wrong path. Debugging often causes one to go down many paths that lead to brick walls.


what is the wall that's going to break? I still can't reproduce the problem (with either 1 or 2 memory sticks), I try running the mkv and it just finish ok.



> Are you running on 1 stick now - the "good" one?


Yes.



> !analyze -v; k; kv; r; lmnt; lmntsm
> 
> x !*
> 
> ...


The 'x !*' command returns with " Couldn't resolve 'x ' "

* The dump for the commands in attached in txt file (because I had the following error when trying to submit: "The text that you have entered is too long (120562 characters). Please shorten it to 100000 characters long."


----------



## art_l_j (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi, I have been re-reading all of the messages here, and it sure sounds to me like we have been chasing 'software errors', that are caused by one (or more) 'hardware failures'.

Like jcgriff2 said:


> I must tell you.... this all could be leading down the wrong path. Debugging often causes one to go down many paths that lead to brick walls.


This sort of thing, in my experience, is *almost always* caused by a failure (or wrong configuration) of hardware within your computer system.

So, getting down to specifics:

Something that I always try first, [almost] regardless of the actual computer's failure symptoms, is a known-good power supply.

You should also determine if your power supply is under-sized for the total load that your system puts on it. Generally, you should estimate the total power consumption of your whole system, and then *multiply this number by at least 1.5,* to get a 'safe' total power output that you need, in your power supply's specifications.

A power supply that is undersized, or is putting out incorrect voltages, or that has a lot of AC noise on the DC outputs, can appear as almost any problem under the sun. Even a brand-new power supply, from a reputable manufacturer, can be bad.

Power supplies today are so inexpensive, that I always have a selection of various sizes on-hand at all times (it helps that I am an OEM of custom-built computers).

Something else, that often fixes 'unstable' machines, is to [when the power is off and the computer's case is open] basically un-plug (disconnect) and re-plug (connect) all connectors, RAM (DIMM) modules, the CPU chip, etc. You should be sure to do this (un-plug and re-plug) on *every connector* that you can see, inside your computer.

It is surprising, how many 'weird' problems can be traced to a simple 'the connector was not fully plugged in' type of problem.

One more thing that you should look at, is to make sure that your RAM size/configuration/part number, is supported by your Motherboard's 'Qualified Vendors List', or 'QVL' for short.

In ASUS Motherboard manuals, the QVL will be in the section describing how to install the RAM (DIMM) modules into the Motherboard.

For example, in the ASUS M4A79T Deluxe manual (I have 2 of these Motherboards), the QVL is in Section 2.4.2 'Memory configurations', starting on Page 2-12.

Regarding the 'bad ATI graphics card driver' issue, I run *only nVidia graphics cards* in my 13 computers here, and in all of the computers that I build and sell to my customers (I am an OEM of custom-built computer systems), for this very reason.

I would strongly suggest, therefore, that you 'beg, borrow, or steal' a known-good nVidia graphics card, and install it in your system, while we are trying to solve your problems. Having a 'questionable' graphics card/driver installed in your computer could be, as jcgriff2 says, leading us on a 'wild goose chase'.

I hope this helps, please advise us of your progress, if any. Thanks!
Art


----------



## art_l_j (Nov 11, 2009)

Here is a link, to the 'Qualified Vendors List' (QVL) for your Motherboard (Gigabyte GA-P55-US3L):
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/FileList/MemorySupport/mb_memory_ga-p55-us3l.pdf

Please check in the QVL, and make sure that your 'A-Data, 2GBx2 DDR3 1333 CL9 Kit' has your specific RAM (DIMM) module's part number listed in it.

Gigabyte does say, at the top of the QVL, that "Memory modules listed below are for reference only. Due to massive memory models on the market, we can only verify some of them".

I do see, however, that while 'A-DATA' is listed in the QVL for the 'DDR3 2200' speed, the 'DDR3 1866' speed, and the 'DDR3 1600' speed, there are *no A-DATA part numbers shown for the 'DDR3 1333' speed!*

The *only* qualified A-DATA RAM sticks for your Motherboard are:
- AX3U2200PB2G8-DP2 (DDR3 2200)
- AX3U1866PB2G8-2P (DDR3 1866)
- AX3U1600XB1G7-EF (DDR3 1600)
- AX3U1600GB2G9-AG (DDR3 1600)
- AX3U1600PB1G8-2P (DDR3 1600)

Unless your RAM sticks are one of the above part numbers, *your RAM sticks are not qualified to be used in the Gigabyte GA-P55-US3L Motherboard!*

If this is the case, then please get some RAM sticks that *are* on the QVL, and install them in your Motherboard. Thanks!

I hope this helps,
Art


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello,

art - I check the QVL list after I had problem and also noticed that my RAM sticks were not tested/qualified.

Since I'm a regular home user I have problems getting extra parts... I can go to the store were I bought the machine and ask them to replace some/all the hardware (RAM/PSU/MB/Graphics) but I'd still wouldn't know whether it solves the issue or not because I can't reproduce the problem.


I tried reproducing the problem with One memory Stick only - I left my machine running a playlist of MKV files for about 8-9 hours... everything went smooth... no problem, no BSOD, (i'd first say that I've already tested, before my first post here, each memory stick with memtest86+), Guessing (if I can't get the machie to BSOD with one stick) I would say that the problem could be in either PSU, MB, RAM problem, OR Win7 x64 memory mgmt (but I do know several ppl who are running with this OS and do not experience BSODs on a regular basis).

If I fail to reproduce with one RAM sitck I'll run the MKV playlist with 2 RAM sticks and see what happens.

I also want to note that I have a friend who bought same parts as me except the Graphics card (A Radeon 47xx I think).



> a known-good power supply.


Does seasonic counts as one? how can I test the PSU output? I see in the bios that the voltage is as expected but it's not under load....

Thanks & I'll keep updating.


----------



## Windows7Guy (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello rr_id,

Looks like it might be hardware issues:
Also, did you check compatibility with Windows 7?

Check out the Windows 7 Compatibility site: (There you will find out about hardware and software compatibility.)
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/compatibility/en-us/default.aspx
There is a pulldown from which you can choose "hardware" and "software".

There are also some great articles, instructional videos and such to help with your Windows 7 at our Springboard site:
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/default.aspx

In any event a lot of the times, Vista drivers will work in lieu of Windows 7 drivers, however, it's not 100%! 

As stated previously, it's best to have the Windows 7 certified drivers installed.
Thanks again,
John M.
Microsoft Windows Client Support


----------



## art_l_j (Nov 11, 2009)

rr_id said:


> Hello,
> art - I check the QVL list after I had problem and also noticed that my RAM sticks were not tested/qualified.
> Since I'm a regular home user I have problems getting extra parts... I can go to the store where I bought the machine and ask them to replace some/all the hardware (RAM/PSU/MB/Graphics) but I'd still wouldn't know whether it solves the issue or not because I can't reproduce the problem.
> I tried reproducing the problem with One memory Stick only - I left my machine running a playlist of MKV files for about 8-9 hours... everything went smooth... no problem, no BSOD, (i'd first say that I've already tested, before my first post here, each memory stick with memtest86+), Guessing (if I can't get the machine to BSOD with one stick) I would say that the problem could be in either PSU, MB, RAM problem, OR Win7 x64 memory mgmt (but I do know several ppl who are running with this OS and do not experience BSODs on a regular basis).
> ...


-------------------------------

Hello rr_id,

First of all, I *am not* trying to be 'rude', or 'insulting' to you, but running tests, *of any kind,* on 'unqualified' RAM sticks is a complete waste of your (and my) time. Please, *do not do this (the tests) any more.* Thanks!

Please, take your unqualified RAM sticks and get them replaced with ones from the QVL. I *cannot and will not* continue to work on solving this problem for you, until this is done. As I said above, continuing to try to help you when there are unqualified RAM sticks in your computer is a *complete and utterly total waste of our time!*

I would hold off on replacing anything else in your computer, until we see the results from running Qualified RAM sticks in your computer. If that does solve your problem, and it has a high probability of doing so, then we are all done, with helping you to get your computer working properly.

If your computer continues to have problems, then the next thing to look at is the power supply. It must be of a high enough power output, and it must be in good working order. And yes, Seasonic is a good brand-name power supply manufacturer.

If it is at all possible, I would recommend that you borrow (temporarily only!) a known-good power supply from a friend or relative, but if this is not an option for you, then you will probably have to either buy one to try it out, or perhaps you can get your computer supplier to try one out in your computer, to see if it fixes your problem. Since they installed unqualified RAM sticks in your system, I would not trust them too much, as they do not seem to display the sort of competence you should expect from a computer supplier.

That is all that I have to say for now, please let us know when you have Qualified RAM sticks in your computer, and your results from doing that. Thank you!

Best regards,
Art


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The failure bucket is definitely suggestive of a problem with RAM - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_[COLOR=red]0xA[/COLOR]_VRF_nt![COLOR=Red]Mi[/COLOR][COLOR=Blue]MapPageInHyperSpace[/COLOR]Worker+1b
[/FONT]
```
jcgriff2

.


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello,



art_l_j said:


> -------------------------------
> 
> First of all, I *am not* trying to be 'rude', or 'insulting' to you, but running tests, *of any kind,* on 'unqualified' RAM sticks is a complete waste of your (and my) time. Please, *do not do this (the tests) any more.* Thanks!


Art, I *deeply apologize* if you were offended by the way I wrote things – I did not mean it to sound like that, I was not offended and nor considered your words rude.
About the RAM I’ll try and replace it with supported sticks. 
In the QVL for my MOBO I saw 2GB ‘OCZ OCZ3P1333LV6GK DS v v’ which I assume is a 3GB kit, is it safe to assume that “2GB OCZ OCZ3P1333LV4GK” would also be supported?

About PSU – I don’t know how to calculate how much power I need.
I currently have 650W with 81% efficiency during load (the 80+ bronze sticker) (i.e. ~520W on load)

Thanks.

p.s. prior to your post I already run memtest on the other RAM stick 6 tests passed ok no error.


----------



## art_l_j (Nov 11, 2009)

rr_id said:


> Hello,
> Art, I *deeply apologize* if you were offended by the way I wrote things – I did not mean it to sound like that, I was not offended and nor considered your words rude.


--------------------------------

Hey, sorry, my message probably sounded 'harsher' than what I had intended...

I just wanted to make it *very, very clear* that you *must run Qualified RAM sticks from the QVL, period.*

OK, so on the power consumption issue, here is what I found:

Power consumption of the Sapphire (ATI) 4890 graphics card:
SAPPHIRE HD 4890 1G DDR5 LITE DUAL DVI-I TVOUT PCI-E

On the above web page, here are the 'system requirements':


> System Requirements:
> * PCI Express® based PC is required with one X16 lane graphics slot available on the motherboard
> * 500 Watt or greater power supply with two 75W 6-pin PCI Express® power connectors recommended (600 Watt and four 6-pin connectors for ATI CrossFireX technology in dual mode)
> * Certified power supplies are recommended. Refer to http://ati.amd.com/certifiedPSU for a list of Certified products
> ...


Here is a link, to ATI/AMD's 'Certified Single Card Power Supplies' web page:
http://ati.amd.com/products/certified/powersupplies.html

So, your Seasonic 650 Watt power supply is OK, for your system.

Best regards'
Art


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,



> Power consumption of the Sapphire (ATI) 4890 graphics card:
> Sapphire Radeon HD 4890 1GB Atomic, Power Consumption (Idle and Gaming)
> 
> The 'maximum' power consumption of the 4890 is = 365 Watts (call it 375 Watts, to have a bit of a 'safety margin').
> ...


I wish I new all of that before... at the begining I was planning on buying a 600W PSU, but then decided to "be on the safe side" and bought the 650W, which gives, on load ~520W ... which is very far even from 625W.

I'd be very happy if you could tell me which of these two is perferred 

1) FSP SI: 1010W FSP1010-80GLN , 120mm FAN, SATA X 2 , PCI-E 4X RAILS , Active PFC (80+ bronze stiker)

2) Seasonic (Retail): S12D-850 850W Active PFC (80+ silver sticker) 

Both cost ~$150 

I see also PSUs from Corsair, Zalman, Delta & ENERMAX but the 850W are around ~$200 and up and 1000W are above $300...



I guess the


> 'times 1.5' rule


 is due the fact that the PSU power output efficiency when stressed can reach 70% (and probably lower on bizzare manufactures)

As soon as I'll decide I'll replace my PSU, and would look for supported RAM sticks.

Thanks.

p.s. Sitll no BSODs when working with only one memory stick (could 1 stick (and the effect it has on the motherboard) create such power load changes on the system?)


----------



## art_l_j (Nov 11, 2009)

rr_id said:


> Hi,
> I wish I new all of that before... at the begining I was planning on buying a 600W PSU, but then decided to "be on the safe side" and bought the 650W, which gives, on load ~520W ... which is very far even from 625W.
> Thanks.
> 
> p.s. Sitll no BSODs when working with only one memory stick (could 1 stick (and the effect it has on the motherboard) create such power load changes on the system?)


---------------------------------

Hey, Sorry, I found that my 'calculations' were in error, and I was just 'editing' my previous Post here, when you replied.

So, please go back to my 'edited' Post, and you will see that your Seasonic 650 Watt power supply is OK for your computer system, as long as you *do not* add any power-hungry devices, or do any serious overclocking.

Again, Sorry for scaring you, but the 'Test Review' web pages were *all* displaying the 'Total System Power Consumption', *not* the '4890 Graphics Card Power Consumption'!

Also, I am glad to hear about your testing success, so far. Please keep us advised of your test results, as you get them. Thanks!

Best regards,
Art


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello.
Took it some time back the BSOD is back. 
I put MKV file to run and sometime later I connected my Sansa e280 to the usb port, then I powered on the screen and saw BSOD (don't know if connecting the usb triggered it or it was already in BSOD when connected it - the e280 did not show "connecting" - meaning it did not talk to the software on the PC, it was just recharging).

I know, I'm still using the old memory sticks, I contacted my store I bought the PC from and gave them the QVL - they work mainly with A-DATA Corsair and one or two more manufacturers which are not in the list - so I wait until they get Qualified modules.

I was running with one stick on 
MB DDR3_3 socket (after running with one stick on DDR3_1 socket for few days) 
In the MB manual it says:


> If only one DDR3 memory module is installed, it is recommended to install it in the DDR3_1 or DDR3_3 sockets.


Next I'll switch the RAM Stick with the other stick I have on DDR3_3 (both RAM sticks ran fine on DDR3_1, each was running for few days and was tested with Memtest for several hours).

BSOD dump:


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.10.0003.233 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP]
Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c5c000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e99e50
Debug session time: Fri Mar 19 10:47:24.744 2010 (GMT+2)
System Uptime: 0 days 10:50:18.211
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..................
Loading User Symbols
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Loading unloaded module list
.......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {fffffa511fffffe0, 2, 1, fffff80002cf377e}

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiRemoveAnyPage+13e )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v; k; kv; r; lmnt; lmntsm ;!locks;!blockeddrv; !for_each_module .echo @#ModuleName fver = @#FileVersion pver = @#ProductVersion ; !for_each_module .echo @#ModuleIndex : @#Base @#End @#ModuleName @#ImageName  @#LoadedImageName
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa511fffffe0, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff80002cf377e, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------

PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details
PEB is paged out (Peb.Ldr = 00000000`7efdf018).  Type ".hh dbgerr001" for details

WRITE_ADDRESS:  fffffa511fffffe0 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!MiRemoveAnyPage+13e
fffff800`02cf377e f0410fba6c241000 lock bts dword ptr [r12+10h],0

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  wmplayer.exe

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88008554810 -- (.trap 0xfffff88008554810)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000002 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000000
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000d9d rdi=000000000000006d
rip=fffff80002cf377e rsp=fffff880085549a0 rbp=fffff88008554a00
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000002 r10=0000000000000000
r11=0000000000000001 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
nt!MiRemoveAnyPage+0x13e:
fffff800`02cf377e f0410fba6c241000 lock bts dword ptr [r12+10h],0 ds:0001:00000000`00000010=????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002ccd469 to fffff80002ccdf00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`085546c8 fffff800`02ccd469 : 00000000`0000000a fffffa51`1fffffe0 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`085546d0 fffff800`02ccc0e0 : 00000980`00000000 00000000`0000001c 00000000`0db5dfff fffffa80`040bf180 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`08554810 fffff800`02cf377e : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00007ffe fffff880`08554ca0 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`085549a0 fffff800`02ce927a : fffff680`0006cf78 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 ffffffff`ffffffff : nt!MiRemoveAnyPage+0x13e
fffff880`08554ac0 fffff800`02ccbfee : 00000000`00000001 00000000`0671b41c 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`052cd8a0 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x169a
fffff880`08554c20 00000000`6e519fed : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
00000000`0cdfef60 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x6e519fed


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!MiRemoveAnyPage+13e
fffff800`02cf377e f0410fba6c241000 lock bts dword ptr [r12+10h],0

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!MiRemoveAnyPage+13e

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_VRF_nt!MiRemoveAnyPage+13e

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_VRF_nt!MiRemoveAnyPage+13e

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff880`085546c8 fffff800`02ccd469 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`085546d0 fffff800`02ccc0e0 nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`08554810 fffff800`02cf377e nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`085549a0 fffff800`02ce927a nt!MiRemoveAnyPage+0x13e
fffff880`08554ac0 fffff800`02ccbfee nt!MmAccessFault+0x169a
fffff880`08554c20 00000000`6e519fed nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
00000000`0cdfef60 00000000`00000000 0x6e519fed
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`085546c8 fffff800`02ccd469 : 00000000`0000000a fffffa51`1fffffe0 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`085546d0 fffff800`02ccc0e0 : 00000980`00000000 00000000`0000001c 00000000`0db5dfff fffffa80`040bf180 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`08554810 fffff800`02cf377e : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00007ffe fffff880`08554ca0 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`08554810)
fffff880`085549a0 fffff800`02ce927a : fffff680`0006cf78 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 ffffffff`ffffffff : nt!MiRemoveAnyPage+0x13e
fffff880`08554ac0 fffff800`02ccbfee : 00000000`00000001 00000000`0671b41c 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`052cd8a0 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x169a
fffff880`08554c20 00000000`6e519fed : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e (TrapFrame @ fffff880`08554c20)
00000000`0cdfef60 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x6e519fed
rax=fffff880085547d0 rbx=000000000000001c rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=fffffa511fffffe0 rsi=fffffa80017f3e60 rdi=ffffffff05ffffff
rip=fffff80002ccdf00 rsp=fffff880085546c8 rbp=fffff88008554890
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000001 r10=fffff80002cf377e
r11=fffff6fb7e9447f8 r12=fffffa511fffffd0 r13=0000000000000000
r14=000000000000007f r15=000000000000001c
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0000  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02ccdf00 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:fffff880`085546d0=000000000000000a
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bc2000 fffff800`00bcc000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff800`02c13000 fffff800`02c5c000   hal      hal.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff800`02c5c000 fffff800`03239000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Jul 14 02:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Tue Jul 14 04:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00cc7000 fffff880`00d0b000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Tue Jul 14 04:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`00d0b000 fffff880`00d1f000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00d1f000 fffff880`00d7d000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d7d000 fffff880`00d8d000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00d8d000 fffff880`00da7000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00da7000 fffff880`00dd1000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`00dd1000 fffff880`00df7000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e71000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`00e71000 fffff880`00e78000   pciide   pciide.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e78000 fffff880`00e81000   atapi    atapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e81000 fffff880`00f25000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Tue Jul 14 02:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f25000 fffff880`00f34000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f34000 fffff880`00f8b000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`00f8b000 fffff880`00f94000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f94000 fffff880`00f9e000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f9e000 fffff880`00fab000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00fab000 fffff880`00fde000   pci      pci.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fde000 fffff880`00ff3000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00ff3000 fffff880`00ffe000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 20:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0104c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`0104c000 fffff880`01086000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`0108e000 fffff880`010da000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`010da000 fffff880`010ee000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010ee000 fffff880`0114c000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`0114c000 fffff880`011bf000   cng      cng.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`011bf000 fffff880`011f9000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01210000 fffff880`013b3000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`013b3000 fffff880`013cd000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`013cd000 fffff880`013de000   pcw      pcw.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`013de000 fffff880`013e8000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`013e8000 fffff880`013fe000   disk     disk.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Tue Jul 14 02:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`014d5000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`014d5000 fffff880`014e5000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`014e5000 fffff880`014ed000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 19:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`014f3000 fffff880`015e5000   ndis     ndis.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`015e5000 fffff880`015f7000   mup      mup.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`015f7000 fffff880`01600000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`01601000 fffff880`017fe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0181e000   tdx      tdx.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`0181e000 fffff880`0182b000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Tue Jul 14 02:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`0182b000 fffff880`018ae000   csc      csc.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`018b2000 fffff880`018e2000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`01918000 fffff880`01942000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01942000 fffff880`0196f000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Sat Nov 21 04:56:47 2009 (4B0756EF)
fffff880`0196f000 fffff880`01978000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`01978000 fffff880`0197f000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`0197f000 fffff880`0198d000   vga      vga.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0198d000 fffff880`019b2000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`019b2000 fffff880`019c2000   watchdog watchdog.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`019c2000 fffff880`019cb000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019cb000 fffff880`019d4000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019d4000 fffff880`019dd000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`019dd000 fffff880`019e8000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`019e8000 fffff880`019f9000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02c13000 fffff880`02c29000   intelppm intelppm.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`02c29000 fffff880`02c5d000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Wed Feb 03 05:23:59 2010 (4B68EC4F)
fffff880`02c5d000 fffff880`02cb3000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`02cb3000 fffff880`02d0a000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Mar 04 15:42:52 2010 (4B8FB8DC)
fffff880`02d0a000 fffff880`02d16000   serenum  serenum.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02d16000 fffff880`02d33000   parport  parport.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`02d33000 fffff880`02d51000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`02d51000 fffff880`02d60000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`02d60000 fffff880`02d70000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02d70000 fffff880`02d86000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`02d86000 fffff880`02daa000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`02daa000 fffff880`02db6000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`02db6000 fffff880`02de5000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`02de5000 fffff880`02e00000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`03808000 fffff880`038d0000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`038d0000 fffff880`038ee000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`038ee000 fffff880`03906000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`03906000 fffff880`03933000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 08 05:38:26 2010 (4B46A8B2)
fffff880`03933000 fffff880`03980000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jan 08 05:38:32 2010 (4B46A8B8)
fffff880`03980000 fffff880`039a3000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Jul 14 02:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e1b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`03e1b000 fffff880`03e2f000   termdd   termdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff880`03e2f000 fffff880`03e80000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`03e80000 fffff880`03e8c000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03e8c000 fffff880`03e97000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Tue Jul 14 02:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03e97000 fffff880`03ea6000   discache discache.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03ea6000 fffff880`03ec4000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03ec4000 fffff880`03ed5000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Tue Jul 14 02:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03ed5000 fffff880`03f5f000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03f5f000 fffff880`03fa4000   netbt    netbt.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`03fa4000 fffff880`03fad000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03fad000 fffff880`03fd3000   pacer    pacer.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`03fd3000 fffff880`03fe2000   netbios  netbios.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03fe2000 fffff880`03fff000   serial   serial.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04415000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`04415000 fffff880`04437000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Fri Jan 29 03:03:36 2010 (4B6233E8)
fffff880`04437000 fffff880`04474000   portcls  portcls.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04474000 fffff880`04496000   drmk     drmk.sys     Tue Jul 14 04:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04496000 fffff880`0449b200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`044e6000 fffff880`04507000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`04507000 fffff880`04521000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04521000 fffff880`0452c000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`0452c000 fffff880`0453b000   mouclass mouclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0453b000 fffff880`0453c480   swenum   swenum.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`0453d000 fffff880`04580000   ks       ks.sys       Tue Jul 14 03:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`04580000 fffff880`04592000   umbus    umbus.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`04592000 fffff880`045ec000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`045ec000 fffff880`045f7000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04846000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`04846000 fffff880`0486a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`0486a000 fffff880`04877000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04881000 fffff880`04ee5000   atipmdag atipmdag.sys Wed Feb 03 06:21:24 2010 (4B68F9C4)
fffff880`04ee5000 fffff880`04fd9000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Oct 02 03:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04fd9000 fffff880`04fea000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04fea000 fffff880`04ff7000   fdc      fdc.sys      Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`05400000 fffff880`05469000   srv2     srv2.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`054ad000 fffff880`05553000   peauth   peauth.sys   Tue Jul 14 04:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`05553000 fffff880`0555e000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 15:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0555e000 fffff880`0558b000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 10:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`0558b000 fffff880`0559d000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Tue Jul 14 03:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`05a4a000 fffff880`05c67300   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 08 12:20:05 2009 (4B1E2855)
fffff880`05c68000 fffff880`05c74000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`05c74000 fffff880`05c82000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`05c82000 fffff880`05c8e000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05c8e000 fffff880`05c97000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05c97000 fffff880`05caa000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05caa000 fffff880`05cb8000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`05cb8000 fffff880`05cd1000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`05cd1000 fffff880`05cd9080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`05cda000 fffff880`05cdbf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`05cdc000 fffff880`05ce9000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`05ce9000 fffff880`05cf7000   monitor  monitor.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`05cf7000 fffff880`05d1a000   luafv    luafv.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`05d1a000 fffff880`05d3b000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`05d3b000 fffff880`05d50000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05d50000 fffff880`05d68000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05d68000 fffff880`05d74000   RtNdPt60 RtNdPt60.sys Mon Jul 20 05:27:32 2009 (4A63D614)
fffff880`06000000 fffff880`06071000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 20:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`06071000 fffff880`0607c000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`060f0000 fffff880`06188000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 10:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`06188000 fffff880`06198000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Sat Nov 21 04:56:38 2009 (4B0756E6)
fffff880`06198000 fffff880`061ce000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff960`00010000 fffff960`0031f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff960`005e0000 fffff960`005ea000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00730000 fffff960`00757000   cdd      cdd.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0608c000 fffff880`06094000   cpuz132_x64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06084000 fffff880`0608c000   cpuz132_x64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0607c000 fffff880`06084000   cpuz132_x64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018e2000 fffff880`018f0000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018f0000 fffff880`018fc000   dump_ataport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018fc000 fffff880`01905000   dump_atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01905000 fffff880`01918000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00f34000 fffff880`00f8b000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`03ed5000 fffff880`03f5f000   afd      afd.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02d70000 fffff880`02d86000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00ff3000 fffff880`00ffe000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 20:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`06071000 fffff880`0607c000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00e78000 fffff880`00e81000   atapi    atapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00da7000 fffff880`00dd1000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`04415000 fffff880`04437000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Fri Jan 29 03:03:36 2010 (4B6233E8)
fffff880`02c29000 fffff880`02c5d000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Wed Feb 03 05:23:59 2010 (4B68EC4F)
fffff880`04881000 fffff880`04ee5000   atipmdag atipmdag.sys Wed Feb 03 06:21:24 2010 (4B68F9C4)
fffff880`01978000 fffff880`0197f000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03ec4000 fffff880`03ed5000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Tue Jul 14 02:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`038d0000 fffff880`038ee000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00730000 fffff960`00757000   cdd      cdd.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`01918000 fffff880`01942000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Tue Jul 14 04:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`018b2000 fffff880`018e2000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00d1f000 fffff880`00d7d000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0114c000 fffff880`011bf000   cng      cng.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`02d60000 fffff880`02d70000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`05c74000 fffff880`05c82000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0182b000 fffff880`018ae000   csc      csc.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03ea6000 fffff880`03ec4000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03e97000 fffff880`03ea6000   discache discache.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`013e8000 fffff880`013fe000   disk     disk.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04474000 fffff880`04496000   drmk     drmk.sys     Tue Jul 14 04:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`05c8e000 fffff880`05c97000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05c82000 fffff880`05c8e000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05c97000 fffff880`05caa000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`05c68000 fffff880`05c74000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04ee5000 fffff880`04fd9000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Oct 02 03:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04846000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`06198000 fffff880`061ce000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`04fea000 fffff880`04ff7000   fdc      fdc.sys      Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`010da000 fffff880`010ee000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`045ec000 fffff880`045f7000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Tue Jul 14 03:00:54 2009 (4A5BCAB6)
fffff880`0108e000 fffff880`010da000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`013de000 fffff880`013e8000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`011bf000 fffff880`011f9000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`014d5000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`02c13000 fffff800`02c5c000   hal      hal.dll      Tue Jul 14 04:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`04846000 fffff880`0486a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Jul 14 03:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`05cb8000 fffff880`05cd1000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`05cd1000 fffff880`05cd9080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Tue Jul 14 03:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`05caa000 fffff880`05cb8000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`03808000 fffff880`038d0000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`015f7000 fffff880`01600000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`02d33000 fffff880`02d51000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`02c13000 fffff880`02c29000   intelppm intelppm.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`02d51000 fffff880`02d60000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00bc2000 fffff800`00bcc000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`0453d000 fffff880`04580000   ks       ks.sys       Tue Jul 14 03:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`013b3000 fffff880`013cd000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`04496000 fffff880`0449b200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`05d3b000 fffff880`05d50000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05cf7000 fffff880`05d1a000   luafv    luafv.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00cc7000 fffff880`00d0b000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Tue Jul 14 04:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`05ce9000 fffff880`05cf7000   monitor  monitor.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0452c000 fffff880`0453b000   mouclass mouclass.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05cdc000 fffff880`05ce9000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00d8d000 fffff880`00da7000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01942000 fffff880`0196f000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Sat Nov 21 04:56:47 2009 (4B0756EF)
fffff880`06188000 fffff880`06198000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Sat Nov 21 04:56:38 2009 (4B0756E6)
fffff880`038ee000 fffff880`03906000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`03906000 fffff880`03933000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 08 05:38:26 2010 (4B46A8B2)
fffff880`03933000 fffff880`03980000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jan 08 05:38:32 2010 (4B46A8B8)
fffff880`03980000 fffff880`039a3000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Jul 14 02:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`019dd000 fffff880`019e8000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f94000 fffff880`00f9e000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Tue Jul 14 02:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`010ee000 fffff880`0114c000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`03e8c000 fffff880`03e97000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Tue Jul 14 02:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`015e5000 fffff880`015f7000   mup      mup.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014f3000 fffff880`015e5000   ndis     ndis.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`02daa000 fffff880`02db6000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`02db6000 fffff880`02de5000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04415000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`03fd3000 fffff880`03fe2000   netbios  netbios.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03f5f000 fffff880`03fa4000   netbt    netbt.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Tue Jul 14 02:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`019e8000 fffff880`019f9000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03e80000 fffff880`03e8c000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Tue Jul 14 02:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c5c000 fffff800`03239000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Jul 14 02:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`01210000 fffff880`013b3000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`0196f000 fffff880`01978000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`03fad000 fffff880`03fd3000   pacer    pacer.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`02d16000 fffff880`02d33000   parport  parport.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00fde000 fffff880`00ff3000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00fab000 fffff880`00fde000   pci      pci.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e71000 fffff880`00e78000   pciide   pciide.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00d7d000 fffff880`00d8d000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Tue Jul 14 02:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013cd000 fffff880`013de000   pcw      pcw.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`054ad000 fffff880`05553000   peauth   peauth.sys   Tue Jul 14 04:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04437000 fffff880`04474000   portcls  portcls.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00d0b000 fffff880`00d1f000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Tue Jul 14 04:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`02d86000 fffff880`02daa000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`02de5000 fffff880`02e00000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Tue Jul 14 03:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`044e6000 fffff880`04507000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`04507000 fffff880`04521000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03e2f000 fffff880`03e80000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`04521000 fffff880`0452c000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`019c2000 fffff880`019cb000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019cb000 fffff880`019d4000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019d4000 fffff880`019dd000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Tue Jul 14 03:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0104c000 fffff880`01086000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Tue Jul 14 02:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`05d50000 fffff880`05d68000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`02cb3000 fffff880`02d0a000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Mar 04 15:42:52 2010 (4B8FB8DC)
fffff880`05a4a000 fffff880`05c67300   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Dec 08 12:20:05 2009 (4B1E2855)
fffff880`05d68000 fffff880`05d74000   RtNdPt60 RtNdPt60.sys Mon Jul 20 05:27:32 2009 (4A63D614)
fffff880`05553000 fffff880`0555e000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 15:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`02d0a000 fffff880`02d16000   serenum  serenum.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03fe2000 fffff880`03fff000   serial   serial.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`014e5000 fffff880`014ed000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 19:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`06000000 fffff880`06071000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 20:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`060f0000 fffff880`06188000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 10:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`05400000 fffff880`05469000   srv2     srv2.sys     Tue Jul 14 02:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`0555e000 fffff880`0558b000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 10:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`0453b000 fffff880`0453c480   swenum   swenum.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01601000 fffff880`017fe000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Tue Jul 14 02:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`0558b000 fffff880`0559d000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Tue Jul 14 03:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`0181e000 fffff880`0182b000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Tue Jul 14 02:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0181e000   tdx      tdx.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`03e1b000 fffff880`03e2f000   termdd   termdd.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`005e0000 fffff960`005ea000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Tue Jul 14 03:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`00dd1000 fffff880`00df7000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`04580000 fffff880`04592000   umbus    umbus.sys    Tue Jul 14 03:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`05cda000 fffff880`05cdbf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Tue Jul 14 03:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04fd9000 fffff880`04fea000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04592000 fffff880`045ec000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`02c5d000 fffff880`02cb3000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Tue Jul 14 03:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`0486a000 fffff880`04877000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Tue Jul 14 03:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00f9e000 fffff880`00fab000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Tue Jul 14 03:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`0197f000 fffff880`0198d000   vga      vga.sys      Tue Jul 14 02:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0198d000 fffff880`019b2000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Tue Jul 14 02:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`014d5000 fffff880`014e5000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e71000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (FFFFFFFE)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0104c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Tue Jul 14 02:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e1b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`019b2000 fffff880`019c2000   watchdog watchdog.sys Tue Jul 14 02:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e81000 fffff880`00f25000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Tue Jul 14 02:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f25000 fffff880`00f34000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03fa4000 fffff880`03fad000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00010000 fffff960`0031f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Jul 14 02:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`00f8b000 fffff880`00f94000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Tue Jul 14 02:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`05d1a000 fffff880`05d3b000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Tue Jul 14 03:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0608c000 fffff880`06094000   cpuz132_x64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06084000 fffff880`0608c000   cpuz132_x64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0607c000 fffff880`06084000   cpuz132_x64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018e2000 fffff880`018f0000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018f0000 fffff880`018fc000   dump_ataport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018fc000 fffff880`01905000   dump_atapi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01905000 fffff880`01918000   dump_dumpfve.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
**** DUMP OF ALL RESOURCE OBJECTS ****
KD: Scanning for held locks...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
8275 total locks
Driver:	Status	GUID
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for volmgrx.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for volmgrx.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for msrpc.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for msrpc.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Fs_Rec.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Fs_Rec.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vmstorfl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vmstorfl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spldr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Null.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Null.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Rt64win7.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AtiHdmi.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for drmk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atipmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for peauth.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for secdrv.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for RTKVHD64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for RtNdPt60.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spsys.sys
Page 1756c not present in the dump file. Type ".hh dbgerr004" for details
fffff80002ed00c0: Unable to read pTable
kdcom fver =  pver =
hal fver =  pver =
nt fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
CI fver =  pver =
mcupdate_GenuineIntel fver =  pver =
PSHED fver =  pver =
CLFS fver =  pver =
PCIIDEX fver =  pver =
mountmgr fver =  pver =
ataport fver =  pver =
tunnel fver =  pver =
volmgr fver =  pver =
volmgrx fver =  pver =
pciide fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
atapi fver =  pver =
Wdf01000 fver =  pver =
WDFLDR fver =  pver =
ACPI fver =  pver =
WMILIB fver =  pver =
msisadrv fver =  pver =
vdrvroot fver =  pver =
pci fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
partmgr fver =  pver =
amdxata fver =  pver =
volsnap fver =  pver =
rdyboost fver =  pver =
fltmgr fver =  pver =
fileinfo fver =  pver =
msrpc fver =  pver =
cng fver =  pver =
fvevol fver =  pver =
Ntfs fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
ksecdd fver =  pver =
pcw fver =  pver =
Fs_Rec fver =  pver =
disk fver =  pver =
NETIO fver =  pver =
ksecpkg fver =  pver =
fwpkclnt fver =  pver =
vmstorfl fver =  pver =
spldr fver =  pver =
ndis fver =  pver =
mup fver =  pver =
hwpolicy fver =  pver =
tcpip fver =  pver =
tdx fver =  pver =
TDI fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
csc fver =  pver =
CLASSPNP fver =  pver =
cdrom fver =  pver =
MpFilter fver =  pver =
Null fver =  pver =
Beep fver =  pver =
vga fver =  pver =
VIDEOPRT fver =  pver =
watchdog fver =  pver =
RDPCDD fver =  pver =
rdpencdd fver =  pver =
rdprefmp fver =  pver =
Msfs fver =  pver =
Npfs fver =  pver =
intelppm fver =  pver =
atikmpag fver = 8.14.01.6095 pver = 8.14.01.6095
USBPORT fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
Rt64win7 fver =  pver =
serenum fver =  pver =
parport fver =  pver =
i8042prt fver =  pver =
kbdclass fver =  pver =
CompositeBus fver =  pver =
AgileVpn fver =  pver =
rasl2tp fver =  pver =
ndistapi fver =  pver =
ndiswan fver =  pver =
raspppoe fver =  pver =
HTTP fver =  pver =
bowser fver =  pver =
mpsdrv fver =  pver =
mrxsmb fver =  pver =
mrxsmb10 fver =  pver =
mrxsmb20 fver =  pver =
wanarp fver =  pver =
termdd fver =  pver =
rdbss fver =  pver =
nsiproxy fver =  pver =
mssmbios fver =  pver =
discache fver =  pver =
dfsc fver =  pver =
blbdrive fver =  pver =
afd fver =  pver =
netbt fver =  pver =
wfplwf fver =  pver =
pacer fver =  pver =
netbios fver =  pver =
serial fver =  pver =
NDProxy fver =  pver =
AtiHdmi fver =  pver =
portcls fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
drmk fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
ksthunk fver =  pver =
raspptp fver =  pver =
rassstp fver =  pver =
rdpbus fver =  pver =
mouclass fver =  pver =
swenum fver =  pver =
ks fver =  pver =
umbus fver =  pver =
usbhub fver =  pver =
flpydisk fver =  pver =
dxgmms1 fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
HDAudBus fver =  pver =
usbuhci fver =  pver =
atipmdag fver = 8.01.01.1004 pver = 8.01.01.1004
dxgkrnl fver =  pver =
usbehci fver =  pver =
fdc fver =  pver =
srv2 fver =  pver =
peauth fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
secdrv fver =  pver =
srvnet fver =  pver =
tcpipreg fver =  pver =
RTKVHD64 fver =  pver =
Dxapi fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
crashdmp fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
dump_dumpata fver =  pver =
dump_atapi fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
dump_dumpfve fver =  pver =
hidusb fver =  pver =
HIDCLASS fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
HIDPARSE fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
USBD fver =  pver =
mouhid fver =  pver =
monitor fver =  pver =
luafv fver =  pver =
WudfPf fver =  pver =
lltdio fver =  pver =
rspndr fver =  pver =
RtNdPt60 fver =  pver =
spsys fver = 6.1.7127.0 (fbl_security_bugfix(sepbld-s).090511-0943) pver = 6.1.7127.0
asyncmac fver =  pver =
srv fver =  pver =
MpNWMon fver =  pver =
fastfat fver =  pver =
win32k fver = 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) pver = 6.1.7600.16385
TSDDD fver =  pver =
cdd fver =  pver =
00 : fffff80000bc2000 fffff80000bcc000 kdcom kdcom.dll  kdcom.dll
01 : fffff80002c13000 fffff80002c5c000 hal hal.dll  hal.dll
02 : fffff80002c5c000 fffff80003239000 nt ntkrnlmp.exe  ntkrnlmp.exe
03 : fffff88000c00000 fffff88000cc0000 CI \SystemRoot\system32\CI.dll  CI.dll
04 : fffff88000cc7000 fffff88000d0b000 mcupdate_GenuineIntel \SystemRoot\system32\mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll  mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll
05 : fffff88000d0b000 fffff88000d1f000 PSHED \SystemRoot\system32\PSHED.dll  PSHED.dll
06 : fffff88000d1f000 fffff88000d7d000 CLFS \SystemRoot\system32\CLFS.SYS  CLFS.SYS
07 : fffff88000d7d000 fffff88000d8d000 PCIIDEX \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\PCIIDEX.SYS  PCIIDEX.SYS
08 : fffff88000d8d000 fffff88000da7000 mountmgr \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mountmgr.sys  mountmgr.sys
09 : fffff88000da7000 fffff88000dd1000 ataport \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.SYS  ataport.SYS
0a : fffff88000dd1000 fffff88000df7000 tunnel \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tunnel.sys  tunnel.sys
0b : fffff88000e00000 fffff88000e15000 volmgr \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\volmgr.sys  volmgr.sys
0c : fffff88000e15000 fffff88000e71000 volmgrx \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\volmgrx.sys  volmgrx.sys
0d : fffff88000e71000 fffff88000e78000 pciide \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys  pciide.sys
0e : fffff88000e78000 fffff88000e81000 atapi \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys  atapi.sys
0f : fffff88000e81000 fffff88000f25000 Wdf01000 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\Wdf01000.sys  Wdf01000.sys
10 : fffff88000f25000 fffff88000f34000 WDFLDR \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WDFLDR.SYS  WDFLDR.SYS
11 : fffff88000f34000 fffff88000f8b000 ACPI \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys  ACPI.sys
12 : fffff88000f8b000 fffff88000f94000 WMILIB \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\WMILIB.SYS  WMILIB.SYS
13 : fffff88000f94000 fffff88000f9e000 msisadrv \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys  msisadrv.sys
14 : fffff88000f9e000 fffff88000fab000 vdrvroot \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\vdrvroot.sys  vdrvroot.sys
15 : fffff88000fab000 fffff88000fde000 pci \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys  pci.sys
16 : fffff88000fde000 fffff88000ff3000 partmgr \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\partmgr.sys  partmgr.sys
17 : fffff88000ff3000 fffff88000ffe000 amdxata \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\amdxata.sys  amdxata.sys
18 : fffff88001000000 fffff8800104c000 volsnap \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\volsnap.sys  volsnap.sys
19 : fffff8800104c000 fffff88001086000 rdyboost \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\rdyboost.sys  rdyboost.sys
1a : fffff8800108e000 fffff880010da000 fltmgr \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys  fltmgr.sys
1b : fffff880010da000 fffff880010ee000 fileinfo \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\fileinfo.sys  fileinfo.sys
1c : fffff880010ee000 fffff8800114c000 msrpc \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\msrpc.sys  msrpc.sys
1d : fffff8800114c000 fffff880011bf000 cng \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\cng.sys  cng.sys
1e : fffff880011bf000 fffff880011f9000 fvevol \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\fvevol.sys  fvevol.sys
1f : fffff88001210000 fffff880013b3000 Ntfs \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Ntfs.sys  Ntfs.sys
20 : fffff880013b3000 fffff880013cd000 ksecdd \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ksecdd.sys  ksecdd.sys
21 : fffff880013cd000 fffff880013de000 pcw \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\pcw.sys  pcw.sys
22 : fffff880013de000 fffff880013e8000 Fs_Rec \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Fs_Rec.sys  Fs_Rec.sys
23 : fffff880013e8000 fffff880013fe000 disk \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys  disk.sys
24 : fffff88001400000 fffff88001460000 NETIO \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\NETIO.SYS  NETIO.SYS
25 : fffff88001460000 fffff8800148b000 ksecpkg \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\ksecpkg.sys  ksecpkg.sys
26 : fffff8800148b000 fffff880014d5000 fwpkclnt \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\fwpkclnt.sys  fwpkclnt.sys
27 : fffff880014d5000 fffff880014e5000 vmstorfl \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\vmstorfl.sys  vmstorfl.sys
28 : fffff880014e5000 fffff880014ed000 spldr \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\spldr.sys  spldr.sys
29 : fffff880014f3000 fffff880015e5000 ndis \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ndis.sys  ndis.sys
2a : fffff880015e5000 fffff880015f7000 mup \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\mup.sys  mup.sys
2b : fffff880015f7000 fffff88001600000 hwpolicy \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\hwpolicy.sys  hwpolicy.sys
2c : fffff88001601000 fffff880017fe000 tcpip \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpip.sys  tcpip.sys
2d : fffff88001800000 fffff8800181e000 tdx \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tdx.sys  tdx.sys
2e : fffff8800181e000 fffff8800182b000 TDI \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\TDI.SYS  TDI.SYS
2f : fffff8800182b000 fffff880018ae000 csc \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\csc.sys  csc.sys
30 : fffff880018b2000 fffff880018e2000 CLASSPNP \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\CLASSPNP.SYS  CLASSPNP.SYS
31 : fffff88001918000 fffff88001942000 cdrom \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys  cdrom.sys
32 : fffff88001942000 fffff8800196f000 MpFilter \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\MpFilter.sys  MpFilter.sys
33 : fffff8800196f000 fffff88001978000 Null \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Null.SYS  Null.SYS
34 : fffff88001978000 fffff8800197f000 Beep \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Beep.SYS  Beep.SYS
35 : fffff8800197f000 fffff8800198d000 vga \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys  vga.sys
36 : fffff8800198d000 fffff880019b2000 VIDEOPRT \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\VIDEOPRT.SYS  VIDEOPRT.SYS
37 : fffff880019b2000 fffff880019c2000 watchdog \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\watchdog.sys  watchdog.sys
38 : fffff880019c2000 fffff880019cb000 RDPCDD \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys  RDPCDD.sys
39 : fffff880019cb000 fffff880019d4000 rdpencdd \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\rdpencdd.sys  rdpencdd.sys
3a : fffff880019d4000 fffff880019dd000 rdprefmp \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\rdprefmp.sys  rdprefmp.sys
3b : fffff880019dd000 fffff880019e8000 Msfs \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Msfs.SYS  Msfs.SYS
3c : fffff880019e8000 fffff880019f9000 Npfs \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\Npfs.SYS  Npfs.SYS
3d : fffff88002c13000 fffff88002c29000 intelppm \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys  intelppm.sys
3e : fffff88002c29000 fffff88002c5d000 atikmpag \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys  atikmpag.sys
3f : fffff88002c5d000 fffff88002cb3000 USBPORT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\USBPORT.SYS  USBPORT.SYS
40 : fffff88002cb3000 fffff88002d0a000 Rt64win7 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\Rt64win7.sys  Rt64win7.sys
41 : fffff88002d0a000 fffff88002d16000 serenum \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys  serenum.sys
42 : fffff88002d16000 fffff88002d33000 parport \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\parport.sys  parport.sys
43 : fffff88002d33000 fffff88002d51000 i8042prt \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys  i8042prt.sys
44 : fffff88002d51000 fffff88002d60000 kbdclass \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys  kbdclass.sys
45 : fffff88002d60000 fffff88002d70000 CompositeBus \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\CompositeBus.sys  CompositeBus.sys
46 : fffff88002d70000 fffff88002d86000 AgileVpn \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\AgileVpn.sys  AgileVpn.sys
47 : fffff88002d86000 fffff88002daa000 rasl2tp \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys  rasl2tp.sys
48 : fffff88002daa000 fffff88002db6000 ndistapi \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys  ndistapi.sys
49 : fffff88002db6000 fffff88002de5000 ndiswan \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys  ndiswan.sys
4a : fffff88002de5000 fffff88002e00000 raspppoe \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys  raspppoe.sys
4b : fffff88003808000 fffff880038d0000 HTTP \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\HTTP.sys  HTTP.sys
4c : fffff880038d0000 fffff880038ee000 bowser \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\bowser.sys  bowser.sys
4d : fffff880038ee000 fffff88003906000 mpsdrv \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\mpsdrv.sys  mpsdrv.sys
4e : fffff88003906000 fffff88003933000 mrxsmb \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys  mrxsmb.sys
4f : fffff88003933000 fffff88003980000 mrxsmb10 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb10.sys  mrxsmb10.sys
50 : fffff88003980000 fffff880039a3000 mrxsmb20 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb20.sys  mrxsmb20.sys
51 : fffff88003e00000 fffff88003e1b000 wanarp \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys  wanarp.sys
52 : fffff88003e1b000 fffff88003e2f000 termdd \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys  termdd.sys
53 : fffff88003e2f000 fffff88003e80000 rdbss \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys  rdbss.sys
54 : fffff88003e80000 fffff88003e8c000 nsiproxy \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\nsiproxy.sys  nsiproxy.sys
55 : fffff88003e8c000 fffff88003e97000 mssmbios \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys  mssmbios.sys
56 : fffff88003e97000 fffff88003ea6000 discache \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\discache.sys  discache.sys
57 : fffff88003ea6000 fffff88003ec4000 dfsc \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dfsc.sys  dfsc.sys
58 : fffff88003ec4000 fffff88003ed5000 blbdrive \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\blbdrive.sys  blbdrive.sys
59 : fffff88003ed5000 fffff88003f5f000 afd \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\afd.sys  afd.sys
5a : fffff88003f5f000 fffff88003fa4000 netbt \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys  netbt.sys
5b : fffff88003fa4000 fffff88003fad000 wfplwf \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wfplwf.sys  wfplwf.sys
5c : fffff88003fad000 fffff88003fd3000 pacer \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\pacer.sys  pacer.sys
5d : fffff88003fd3000 fffff88003fe2000 netbios \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys  netbios.sys
5e : fffff88003fe2000 fffff88003fff000 serial \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys  serial.sys
5f : fffff88004400000 fffff88004415000 NDProxy \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS  NDProxy.SYS
60 : fffff88004415000 fffff88004437000 AtiHdmi \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\AtiHdmi.sys  AtiHdmi.sys
61 : fffff88004437000 fffff88004474000 portcls \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\portcls.sys  portcls.sys
62 : fffff88004474000 fffff88004496000 drmk \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\drmk.sys  drmk.sys
63 : fffff88004496000 fffff8800449b200 ksthunk \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\ksthunk.sys  ksthunk.sys
64 : fffff880044e6000 fffff88004507000 raspptp \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys  raspptp.sys
65 : fffff88004507000 fffff88004521000 rassstp \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rassstp.sys  rassstp.sys
66 : fffff88004521000 fffff8800452c000 rdpbus \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rdpbus.sys  rdpbus.sys
67 : fffff8800452c000 fffff8800453b000 mouclass \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys  mouclass.sys
68 : fffff8800453b000 fffff8800453c480 swenum \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys  swenum.sys
69 : fffff8800453d000 fffff88004580000 ks \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ks.sys  ks.sys
6a : fffff88004580000 fffff88004592000 umbus \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\umbus.sys  umbus.sys
6b : fffff88004592000 fffff880045ec000 usbhub \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys  usbhub.sys
6c : fffff880045ec000 fffff880045f7000 flpydisk \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys  flpydisk.sys
6d : fffff88004800000 fffff88004846000 dxgmms1 \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgmms1.sys  dxgmms1.sys
6e : fffff88004846000 fffff8800486a000 HDAudBus \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys  HDAudBus.sys
6f : fffff8800486a000 fffff88004877000 usbuhci \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys  usbuhci.sys
70 : fffff88004881000 fffff88004ee5000 atipmdag \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atipmdag.sys  atipmdag.sys
71 : fffff88004ee5000 fffff88004fd9000 dxgkrnl \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys  dxgkrnl.sys
72 : fffff88004fd9000 fffff88004fea000 usbehci \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys  usbehci.sys
73 : fffff88004fea000 fffff88004ff7000 fdc \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys  fdc.sys
74 : fffff88005400000 fffff88005469000 srv2 \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv2.sys  srv2.sys
75 : fffff880054ad000 fffff88005553000 peauth \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\peauth.sys  peauth.sys
76 : fffff88005553000 fffff8800555e000 secdrv \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\secdrv.SYS  secdrv.SYS
77 : fffff8800555e000 fffff8800558b000 srvnet \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srvnet.sys  srvnet.sys
78 : fffff8800558b000 fffff8800559d000 tcpipreg \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\tcpipreg.sys  tcpipreg.sys
79 : fffff88005a4a000 fffff88005c67300 RTKVHD64 \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\RTKVHD64.sys  RTKVHD64.sys
7a : fffff88005c68000 fffff88005c74000 Dxapi \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\Dxapi.sys  Dxapi.sys
7b : fffff88005c74000 fffff88005c82000 crashdmp \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\crashdmp.sys  crashdmp.sys
7c : fffff88005c82000 fffff88005c8e000 dump_dumpata \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dump_dumpata.sys  dump_dumpata.sys
7d : fffff88005c8e000 fffff88005c97000 dump_atapi \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dump_atapi.sys  dump_atapi.sys
7e : fffff88005c97000 fffff88005caa000 dump_dumpfve \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\dump_dumpfve.sys  dump_dumpfve.sys
7f : fffff88005caa000 fffff88005cb8000 hidusb \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys  hidusb.sys
80 : fffff88005cb8000 fffff88005cd1000 HIDCLASS \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HIDCLASS.SYS  HIDCLASS.SYS
81 : fffff88005cd1000 fffff88005cd9080 HIDPARSE \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\HIDPARSE.SYS  HIDPARSE.SYS
82 : fffff88005cda000 fffff88005cdbf00 USBD \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\USBD.SYS  USBD.SYS
83 : fffff88005cdc000 fffff88005ce9000 mouhid \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys  mouhid.sys
84 : fffff88005ce9000 fffff88005cf7000 monitor \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\monitor.sys  monitor.sys
85 : fffff88005cf7000 fffff88005d1a000 luafv \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\luafv.sys  luafv.sys
86 : fffff88005d1a000 fffff88005d3b000 WudfPf \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys  WudfPf.sys
87 : fffff88005d3b000 fffff88005d50000 lltdio \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\lltdio.sys  lltdio.sys
88 : fffff88005d50000 fffff88005d68000 rspndr \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\rspndr.sys  rspndr.sys
89 : fffff88005d68000 fffff88005d74000 RtNdPt60 \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\RtNdPt60.sys  RtNdPt60.sys
8a : fffff88006000000 fffff88006071000 spsys \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\spsys.sys  spsys.sys
8b : fffff88006071000 fffff8800607c000 asyncmac \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys  asyncmac.sys
8c : fffff880060f0000 fffff88006188000 srv \SystemRoot\System32\DRIVERS\srv.sys  srv.sys
8d : fffff88006188000 fffff88006198000 MpNWMon \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\MpNWMon.sys  MpNWMon.sys
8e : fffff88006198000 fffff880061ce000 fastfat \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\fastfat.SYS  fastfat.SYS
8f : fffff96000010000 fffff9600031f000 win32k \SystemRoot\System32\win32k.sys  win32k.sys
90 : fffff960005e0000 fffff960005ea000 TSDDD \SystemRoot\System32\TSDDD.dll  TSDDD.dll
91 : fffff96000730000 fffff96000757000 cdd \SystemRoot\System32\cdd.dll  cdd.dll
```

Thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

How large are these full kernels exactly... 500mb 800mb..?

Can you upload 1 maybe 2 of them (zipped) to a free hosting site like Media Fire?

https://www.mediafire.com/register.php

Everything I see is pointing at RAM at this time.

jcgriff2

.

*EDIT: * - what Windows Mobile device do you have?

.


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,



> How large are these full kernels exactly... 500mb 800mb..?
> 
> Can you upload 1 maybe 2 of them (zipped) to a free hosting site like Media Fire?


400MB
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?o2gzh2mjnmw

(from the most recent crash: 20100319_1100_watch_MKV_Plugin_sansa_e280_to_usb)



> what Windows Mobile device do you have?


I do have an old HP IPaq rx5900 with windows mobile 5.0 (5.1.195), (though the Sansa e280 is a Sandisk product and I don't know what's running on it.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Downloading the Kernel now, but it's almost 3 am here. Won't do much with it until tomorrow sometime.

I know I asked about the mobile device for a specific reason... maybe the good Kernel will tell me something.

Please keep in mind once again - all this may be in vein and lead nowhere. I have worked with full kernel dumps before with mixed results. One lasted over a month and the culprit was found - performance counter related. Another lasted just as long and ended up with the replacement of the mobo.

It's a matter of "seeing" something in the dumps, then pursuing it via hex memory addresses - one at a time - which leads to another and another, etc... Everything is looked up using hex memory addresses, some have to be converted from a virtual address to a physical one. Furthermore, you never know what the memory address is - a device object, diver object, etc... All this is a manual process with literally 1,000's of debugger commands with 1,000's of parms within each of those commands.

I just don't want you to feel that I am requesting this information with no foundation at all. However, hardware failure can absolutely can make the dump info look like it is leading somewhere when it actually is not. 

Kind Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## art_l_j (Nov 11, 2009)

rr_id said:


> Hello,
> About the RAM I’ll try and replace it with supported sticks.
> In the QVL for my MOBO I saw 2GB ‘OCZ OCZ3P1333LV6GK DS v v’ which I assume is a 3GB kit, is it safe to assume that “2GB OCZ OCZ3P1333LV4GK” would also be supported?
> Thanks.
> p.s. prior to your post I already run memtest on the other RAM stick 6 tests passed ok no error.


-------------------------------------------------------------

Hi, have you replaced your RAM sticks with Qualified RAM sticks yet? Because if the answer is "no", then *we are all just 'chasing our tails' on this BSOD issue!*

And no, you *cannot* make that assumption (about the RAM stick part numbers), you *must get RAM sticks that are an exact match to the part numbers listed in the QVL.*

It is impossible to overstate the importance of this, as running 'non-QVL' RAM sticks can and will cause *literally any problem that you can mention, it is completely unpredictable what sorts of errors/failures can occur.*

While you have 'non-QVL' RAM in your computer, *the results of all tests are meaningless, as the failures may 'point' to one particular area, when in fact the 'real' cause of those errors/failures is the 'non-QVL' memory!*

It is honestly no exaggeration, to say that running tests on your computer, while it has 'non-QVL' RAM in it, *is a complete and utterly total waste of everyone's time, both yours and ours.*

I do not mean to sound 'overly harsh' about this item, but it is so *critically important* that you have Qualified RAM in your computer, that I have gone to this length to impress upon you its *absolute importance.*

So, I would like to very strongly suggest that you should return the RAM sticks to your supplier for a refund, if possible, and buy RAM sticks whose part numbers are listed in the 'QVL'.

So please, *do not do anything at all, until you have Qualified RAM sticks in your computer!*

*Everything, and I do mean everything, that 'goes wrong' with your computer, may be directly tied to the use of 'unqualified' RAM sticks in your computer!*

You may also end up doing irreparable harm to the filesystem on your hard disk.

Anything at all can happen, it is completely unpredictable what sorts of failures may occur.

Please let us know, when you do have qualified RAM sticks installed in your computer.

I cannot stress too much, the importance of doing this *before* anything else is done to fix your computer system.

Best regards,
Art


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello all,

2 weeks ago I got new RAM sticks: CORSAIR CMV4GX3M2A1333C9
Ever since I did not experience any BSODs. (Ran the MKV files and some other stuff which crashed the machine before)

I'll let it work 2 more weeks with stress and post if all ok or not.

p.s. Running now with GPU driver 10.4 looks ok.

Thanks again.


----------



## rr_id (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,

My machine keep working fine.
I ran 'verifier /reset' to disable the driver verifier and accepted the fact that I no longer have a problem .

Thank you all for your help.

p.s. I don't know how to mark this post as "solved".


----------

